# The official five o'clock time to go wadin thread



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 29, 2011)

What an awesome weekend it's gonna be. Everyone in the creek, the water's perfect..


----------



## Keebs (Apr 29, 2011)




----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Apr 29, 2011)

Time to start the weekend!


----------



## Jranger (Apr 29, 2011)

I'd drink one in your honor, but we gotta ballgame in a few. Wouldn't smell to good for the parents or umps...


----------



## Les Miles (Apr 29, 2011)

Keebs said:


>



Hiya Keebs! 




What you doing tonight?


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 29, 2011)

Exactly , time to start the weekend , ya'll have a good one


----------



## Les Miles (Apr 29, 2011)

Where's Quack? This guy wants to make some new friends.

http://forum.gon.com/showpost.php?p=5914448&postcount=1


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 29, 2011)

grrr......
Don't you hate when you wake up and scratch your leg and it turns out there was a tick on you? Thats the 3rd one this year, but the first one that was dug in.


----------



## Jranger (Apr 29, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> grrr......
> Don't you hate when you wake up and scratch your leg and it turns out there was a tick on you? Thats the 3rd one this year, but the first one that was dug in.



Man I hate them things... almost as bad as spiders


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 29, 2011)

I wonder what the creek would taste like with a little honey and lemon?


----------



## slip (Apr 29, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> grrr......
> Don't you hate when you wake up and scratch your leg and it turns out there was a tick on you? Thats the 3rd one this year, but the first one that was dug in.



I done picked atleast 20 off of me so far this year....the woods behind my house is insanely infested with them.

I cant drink plain ol vinegar so im going to try pickle juice


----------



## slip (Apr 29, 2011)

Deer BBQ, cole slaw, and fried okra......dang


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 29, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> What an awesome weekend it's gonna be. Everyone in the creek, the water's perfect..






Luv me some Jimma!!!  Had the honor of meeting him and sharing a joint in Keywest bar many years ago.


----------



## BBQBOSS (Apr 29, 2011)

Off to Taco Mac... Toodles!


----------



## Jranger (Apr 29, 2011)

slip said:


> Deer BBQ, cole slaw, and fried okra......dang



For second I thought this was the beginning of a heart felt letter...


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 29, 2011)

slip said:


> Deer BBQ, cole slaw, and fried okra......dang



I'm thinking skrimp wit broccory, egg row, and chicky wangs.


----------



## Les Miles (Apr 29, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> I'm thinking skrimp wit broccory, egg row, and chicky wangs.



I'm fasting tonight so I can make room in the upper & lower GI for those mudbugs tomorrow at the big crawfish boil.


----------



## slip (Apr 29, 2011)

Jranger said:


> For second I thought this was the beginning of a heart felt letter...





rhbama3 said:


> I'm thinking skrimp wit broccory, egg row, and chicky wangs.


Sounds good....


Les Miles said:


> I'm fasting tonight so I can make room in the upper & lower GI for those mudbugs tomorrow at the big crawfish boil.



I still gotta find me a place to catch some of them....might just about run them extinct once i find them though.


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 29, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> I'm fasting tonight so I can make room in the upper & lower GI for those mudbugs tomorrow at the big crawfish boil.



ohh man.....


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 29, 2011)

There ain't no way I'm quotin Quack on that post...

Pot roast, rice n gravy tonight up here.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 29, 2011)

Fresh fried Crappie fillets, home made slaw, puppies, and fries here tonight!!


----------



## Les Miles (Apr 29, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> ohh man.....



Gonna be a mudbug slaughter for sore... 




Miguel Cervantes said:


> There ain't no way I'm quotin Quack on that post...
> 
> Pot roast, rice n gravy tonight up here.



Quack ain't got a lick of sense sometimes...


----------



## Les Miles (Apr 29, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Fresh fried Crappie fillets, home made slaw, puppies, and fries here tonight!!



With those "crappie" filets you have a better chance than I do.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 29, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> There ain't no way I'm quotin Quack on that post...
> 
> Pot roast, rice n gravy tonight up here.




Me either....


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 29, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> Gonna be a mudbug slaughter for sore...
> 
> 
> 
> ...





This coming from a "Korndawg"  . . .


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 29, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Fresh fried Crappie fillets, home made slaw, puppies, and fries here tonight!!




Dang it boyyyy!!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 29, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> There ain't no way I'm quotin Quack on that post...
> 
> Pot roast, rice n gravy tonight up here.





Jeff C. said:


> Me either....





rhbama3 said:


> ohh man.....





Thanks brothas, kinda got carried away . . .


----------



## david w. (Apr 29, 2011)

What are the requirements on becoming a so called '' Driveler''?Do you have to play quack at a game of nekkid twista?


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 29, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Thanks brothas, kinda got carried away . . .



It was da truf...you just cain't hep it!!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 29, 2011)

david w. said:


> What are the requirements on becoming a so called '' Driveler''?Do you have to play quack at a game of nekkid twista?



If you drink, eat, breathe, sleep, hunt, fish, or have any disgusting habits, your in.
Nekkid Twista is not required, but encouraged.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 29, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> If you drink, eat, breathe, sleep, hunt, fish, or have any disgusting habits, your in.
> Nekkid Twista is not required, but encouraged.



In a nutshell!!!


----------



## david w. (Apr 29, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> If you drink, eat, breathe, sleep, hunt, fish, or have any disgusting habits, your in.
> Nekkid Twista is not required, but encouraged.



Does playing with silk underware count?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 29, 2011)

> Miguel Cervantes
> 
> Hiya wadin idjits. I think I'm gonna get in the creek up to my neck this weekend.



Feet first.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 29, 2011)

david w. said:


> What are the requirements on becoming a so called '' Driveler''?Do you have to play quack at a game of nekkid twista?



Nope but imbibing in da 40 Creek occasionally sho does help. If that's a little too strong fer ye' then Capri Sun will do, any flavor..


----------



## david w. (Apr 29, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Nope but imbibing in da 40 Creek occasionally sho does help. If that's a little too strong fer ye' then Capri Sun will do, any flavor..


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 29, 2011)

david w. said:


> Does playing with silk underware count?



I dunno. Is Quack in them?


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (Apr 29, 2011)

Man,  I come in here to catch up a bit and it's more like reading a menu for dinner time..

Howdy folks,
Bye folks, 
Gonna go find me some dinner now...


----------



## david w. (Apr 29, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> I dunno. Is Quack in them?



It doesn't matter who's in them.....


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 29, 2011)

david w. said:


> It doesn't matter who's in them.....



You might regret saying that..


----------



## CountryClover (Apr 29, 2011)

Hi!


----------



## david w. (Apr 29, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> You might regret saying that..


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 29, 2011)

CountryClover said:


> Hi!



Hey, you look just like,,,ummm,,,,,,,,,,you know,,,,errr,,,,,,,,what's her name??? Well, anyway, Hey!


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 29, 2011)

CountryClover said:


> Hi!



well, hello there!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 29, 2011)

Ok, I admit, I suck at making gravy...


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 29, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Ok, I admit, I suck at making gravy...



I like French's Brown gravy with sauteed onions added. 
You gotta be a grandma to cook proper gravy from scratch.


----------



## david w. (Apr 29, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Ok, I admit, I suck at making gravy...



What kind you making?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 29, 2011)

david w. said:


> What kind you making?



The kind with juice from the pot roast, water, flour, salt and pepper, then you taste it and say that word Quack posted earlier and toss it in the trash..


----------



## david w. (Apr 29, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> The kind with juice from the pot roast, water, flour, salt and pepper, then you taste it and say that word Quack posted earlier and toss it in the trash..


----------



## david w. (Apr 29, 2011)

We had Chicken,tators,green beans and a sweet roll.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 29, 2011)

david w. said:


> We had Chicken,tators,green beans and a sweet roll.



Ask Quack what a "sweet roll" is,,,,,,,,,I dare you.


----------



## david w. (Apr 29, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Ask Quack what a "sweet roll" is,,,,,,,,,I dare you.



He would say something dirty......


----------



## chuckb7718 (Apr 29, 2011)

david w. said:


> He would say something dirty......



Yes.....He would!


----------



## MoonPie (Apr 29, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Fresh fried Crappie fillets, home made slaw, puppies, and fries here tonight!!



After a matter sandwich at noon, your supper put a real hunger on me. I'll bring the beer if Miller High Life and Colt 45 are OK.


----------



## turtlebug (Apr 29, 2011)

Okay, I am temporarily blind in the name of trail cam testing.  


NEVER NEVER NEVER leave a trail cam with flash in a high traffic area of your house.


----------



## UK bowhunter (Apr 29, 2011)

turtlebug said:


> Okay, I am temporarily blind in the name of trail cam testing.
> 
> 
> NEVER NEVER NEVER leave a trail cam with flash in a high traffic area of your house.



Soooooooo many comments come to mind...


----------



## Tag-a-long (Apr 29, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> I like French's Brown gravy with sauteed onions added.
> You gotta be a grandma to cook proper gravy from scratch.



Do NOT!!!  



Miguel Cervantes said:


> Ask Quack what a "sweet roll" is,,,,,,,,,I dare you.



.................    well?? 



turtlebug said:


> Okay, I am temporarily blind in the name of trail cam testing.
> 
> 
> NEVER NEVER NEVER leave a trail cam with flash in a high traffic area of your house.



Hey girl!  



KYBOWHUNTER said:


> Soooooooo many comments come to mind...



Timmay!!! Long time bro!


----------



## UK bowhunter (Apr 29, 2011)

Tag-a-long said:


> Do NOT!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



howdy girl!! Missed my peeps!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 29, 2011)

turtlebug said:


> Okay, I am temporarily blind in the name of trail cam testing.
> 
> 
> NEVER NEVER NEVER leave a trail cam with flash in a high traffic area of your house.


I like to tie them to tree's in the yard and walk toward them after dark. That way, i test the pic quality, range, and flash. 


KYBOWHUNTER said:


> Soooooooo many comments come to mind...


Hope the week was slow with me gone.


----------



## chuckb7718 (Apr 29, 2011)

Jeezum jumped up "you know who"!
I leave ya'll for a couple days alone and look at what ya'll get up to!


----------



## turtlebug (Apr 29, 2011)

Hey Tag and Timmay.   

Wobbert-Woo!  The new one seems to be working. At least an hour at a time. 

They had another one, I think I'll take the bad one back and exchange it for the last one and pray it's a working cam. 

Hey Chuckiepoo!


----------



## turtlebug (Apr 29, 2011)

OH YEAH!!!!

If anyone just happens to run across a good used hood for a 1999 Suburban, please let me know. 

Bait had an "incident" today.


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 29, 2011)

After careful consideration, I'm hunting in the morning and then calling it a weekend. I am so tired i can't see straight. Going back to where the bird gobbled this morning and see if i can get closer to where he was today.


----------



## david w. (Apr 29, 2011)

Stupid cat..


----------



## chuckb7718 (Apr 29, 2011)

Hey Chuckiepoo! [/QUOTE]

Hey there Bugsy!


----------



## turtlebug (Apr 29, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> After careful consideration, I'm hunting in the morning and then calling it a weekend. I am so tired i can't see straight. Going back to where the bird gobbled this morning and see if i can get closer to where he was today.





After careful consideration, I'm sleeping late tomorrow.  

Your Baitbro has somewhere to go and I'm sure ERD has something to do. I think Mini-Me and I will hang out, do some knitting and clean up for the impending hog season.  

Sunday I guess we'll go to the lease and hang WORKING trail cams.


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 29, 2011)

turtlebug said:


> After careful consideration, I'm sleeping late tomorrow.
> 
> Your Baitbro has somewhere to go and I'm sure ERD has something to do. I think Mini-Me and I will hang out, do some knitting and clean up for the impending hog season.
> 
> Sunday I guess we'll go to the lease and hang WORKING trail cams.



working cams are always nice except when you have 8 of the boogers out! It'll take me all afternoon next week just to pull them all with the external batteries. Hope i have some good wildlife porn though.


----------



## Les Miles (Apr 29, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Ok, I admit, I suck...



Okay.... if you say so 



chuckb7718 said:


> Yes.....He would!



Hey Chuck, that's a nice gator. What's the story on that? 



rhbama3 said:


> After careful consideration, I'm hunting in the morning and then calling it a weekend. I am so tired i can't see straight. Going back to where the bird gobbled this morning and see if i can get closer to where he was today.



Translation: Early morning showers expected, clearing and sunny after that.


----------



## turtlebug (Apr 29, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> working cams are always nice except when you have 8 of the boogers out! It'll take me all afternoon next week just to pull them all with the external batteries. Hope i have some good wildlife porn though.



Gonna exchange the non-working Moultrie for the last one they have but from now on, I'm looking at Stealth and Wildview. 

It's disheartening to have a trail cam out for weeks and find out it quit working the next day.  

But I do have one pic of a really purdy little red fox.


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 29, 2011)

turtlebug said:


> Gonna exchange the non-working Moultrie for the last one they have but from now on, I'm looking at Stealth and Wildview.
> 
> It's disheartening to have a trail cam out for weeks and find out it quit working the next day.
> 
> But I do have one pic of a really purdy little red fox.


----------



## chuckb7718 (Apr 29, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> Hey Chuck, that's a nice gator. What's the story on that?



Well, well, well....Mr. Idjitville showed back up under a new name!

Get off your duff Mr. LSU and read all about it by pulling my posts!


----------



## Les Miles (Apr 29, 2011)

T-Bug, how'd that meeting with the band lady go? Did you make your point?


----------



## Les Miles (Apr 29, 2011)

chuckb7718 said:


> Well, well, well....Mr. Idjitville showed back up under a new name!
> 
> Get off your duff Mr. LSU and read all about it by pulling my posts!



Bad Chucky


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 29, 2011)

night, ya'll!


----------



## chuckb7718 (Apr 29, 2011)

turtlebug said:


> But I do have one pic of a really purdy little red fox.



Gotcha when you were setting it up, huh?


----------



## chuckb7718 (Apr 29, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> night, ya'll!



Nighty night, Robert!
Pretty bird ya got there!


----------



## david w. (Apr 29, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> night, ya'll!




Talk with you later bama...


----------



## chuckb7718 (Apr 29, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> Bad Chucky



A bit more to the left, please!
Yeeaaaahhhhhh!


----------



## Keebs (Apr 29, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> Hiya Keebs!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Drankin', what else??



david w. said:


> What are the requirements on becoming a so called '' Driveler''?Do you have to play quack at a game of nekkid twista?


 took ya long enough!



chuckb7718 said:


> Yes.....He would!


well duh, ya think??
HEY, CHECK YOUR PM'S!!!!



turtlebug said:


> Okay, I am temporarily blind in the name of trail cam testing.
> 
> 
> NEVER NEVER NEVER leave a trail cam with flash in a high traffic area of your house.






KYBOWHUNTER said:


> Soooooooo many comments come to mind...


And you ain't sayin none of them???



Tag-a-long said:


> Do NOT!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Heellloooooooooooo TAgSista!!



turtlebug said:


> OH YEAH!!!!
> 
> If anyone just happens to run across a good used hood for a 1999 Suburban, please let me know.
> 
> Bait had an "incident" today.


 He's ok, RIGHT????????



chuckb7718 said:


> A bit more to the left, please!
> Yeeaaaahhhhhh!


 DON'T encourage!!

Goot Evenin' Folks!!


----------



## david w. (Apr 29, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Drankin', what else??
> 
> 
> took ya long enough!
> ...





Hey keebs..


----------



## Keebs (Apr 29, 2011)

david w. said:


> Hey keebs..


Hey darlin', how you doin?


----------



## Keebs (Apr 29, 2011)

DANG, mod squad is ON IT tonite, ya'll be careful!!


----------



## david w. (Apr 29, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Hey darlin', how you doin?



Good.I went to wal-mart today and did my thang....How are you?


----------



## Keebs (Apr 29, 2011)

david w. said:


> Good.I went to wal-mart today and did my thang....How are you?


 They throw you out for fondlin the silkies???


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Apr 29, 2011)

Keebs said:


> DANG, mod squad is ON IT tonite, ya'll be careful!!


What???? 


david w. said:


> Good.I went to wal-mart today and did my thang....How are you?



spppppp  Who the new guy?














Welcome in the creek David.


----------



## chuckb7718 (Apr 29, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Drankin', what else??
> 
> 
> took ya long enough!
> ...



Too many lines to follow!
I is too drankin to follow this many directions!


----------



## david w. (Apr 29, 2011)

Keebs said:


> They throw you out for fondlin the silkies???



They didn't mind it at first,but when i tried to feel the silkies people were wearing,They didn't like that one bit....


----------



## david w. (Apr 29, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> What????
> 
> 
> spppppp  Who the new guy?
> ...





My name is david and im addicted to GON....


----------



## chuckb7718 (Apr 29, 2011)

Hey Keebie....I is a guy! Ah ain't got no PMS.....I hope!


----------



## Keebs (Apr 29, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> What????
> 
> 
> spppppp  Who the new guy?
> ...


I just saw a thread go............. poof............  It was only like his third attempt at starting one too!!
OH, sorry, Tripod, this here is David, he's a fellow weather geek, he's "ah-ight"............. he picks back pretty good!




chuckb7718 said:


> Too many lines to follow!
> I is too drankin to follow this many directions!


 I is too, just go read your pm's man!! Or call me this weekend & I'll tell ya alllll about it............


----------



## Keebs (Apr 29, 2011)

david w. said:


> They didn't mind it at first,but when i tried to feel the silkies people were wearing,They didn't like that one bit....


Gawd, you & Quack are gonna be BEST bud's!!



david w. said:


> My name is david and im addicted to GON....


You have come to the right thread!!  HOpe ya can keep up!!



chuckb7718 said:


> Hey Keebie....I is a guy! Ah ain't got no PMS.....I hope!


 dang man!!


----------



## chuckb7718 (Apr 29, 2011)

Keebs said:


> DANG, mod squad is ON IT tonite, ya'll be careful!!



They scare me not!

I be drankin!


----------



## david w. (Apr 29, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Gawd, you & Quack are gonna be BEST bud's!!
> 
> 
> You have come to the right thread!!  HOpe ya can keep up!!
> ...




WHOOP WHOOP,Maybe we will play a game of nekkid twista together and i can wear my favorite shoes....

I will TRY to keep up.....


----------



## Keebs (Apr 29, 2011)

chuckb7718 said:


> They scare me not!
> 
> I be drankin!


 juss think before.............. oh heck never mind!


----------



## slip (Apr 29, 2011)

Keebs said:


> They throw you out for fondlin the silkies???



Better not be fondlin my chickens.....


----------



## Keebs (Apr 29, 2011)

david w. said:


> WHOOP WHOOP,Maybe we will play a game of nekkid twista together and i can wear my favorite shoes....
> 
> I will TRY to keep up.....


Just don't wear no platforms, they're his fav's!!  And da nekkid twista is a given!


----------



## Keebs (Apr 29, 2011)

slip said:


> Better not be fondlin my chickens.....


 they may like it!!


----------



## Seth carter (Apr 29, 2011)

keebs said:


> gawd, you & quack are gonna be best bud's!!
> 
> 
> You have come to the right thread!!  Hope ya can keep up!!
> ...



hey keebs


----------



## david w. (Apr 29, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Just don't wear no platforms, they're his fav's!!  And da nekkid twista is a given!



dang,now i gotta go buy new shoes..


----------



## chuckb7718 (Apr 29, 2011)

Keebs said:


> juss think before.............. oh heck never mind!



'Fore whut?
I us stain outta the polytical form!


----------



## chuckb7718 (Apr 29, 2011)

slip said:


> Better not be fondlin my chickens.....



For a chicken farmer....you got a wit!
Wait a sec...you're just a kid....no beer for you!


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Apr 29, 2011)

david w. said:


> My name is david and im addicted to GON....


Welcome David,  

You more than welcome to join the creek session.  We hold daily meeting staring sometime early.  They end some time later.(maybe not)  You are required to show show up sometime and report in.  This is only required, if you feel like it. It you do not it ok too.  If you see just a number posted by an attendee,  that is not a price for admission, that is how deep in the creek they are at that moment.

Bring fellow members to these creek session is encourage but no mandatory.  Sit back and enjoy.  




Keebs said:


> I just saw a thread go............. poof............  It was only like his third attempt at starting one too!!
> OH, sorry, Tripod, this here is David, he's a fellow weather geek, he's "ah-ight"............. he picks back pretty good!
> 
> 
> ...



He passssed the personally test with flying colors.


----------



## Keebs (Apr 29, 2011)

Seth carter said:


> hey keebs


Got the girlfriand straight??


david w. said:


> dang,now i gotta go buy new shoes..


Oh lawd...........



chuckb7718 said:


> 'Fore whut?
> I us stain outta the polytical form!


Dat ain't the only one you have to be careful in!!


----------



## david w. (Apr 29, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Welcome David,
> 
> You more than welcome to join the creek session.  We hold daily meeting staring sometime early.  They end some time later.(maybe not)  You are required to show show up sometime and report in.  This is only required if you feel like it. It you do not it ok too.  If you see just a number posted by an attendee,  that is not a price for admission, that is how deep in the creek they are at that moment.
> 
> ...




Thank ya.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 29, 2011)




----------



## Keebs (Apr 29, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Welcome David,
> 
> You more than welcome to join the creek session.  We hold daily meeting staring sometime early.  They end some time later.(maybe not)  You are required to show show up sometime and report in.  This is only required, if you feel like it. It you do not it ok too.  If you see just a number posted by an attendee,  that is not a price for admission, that is how deep in the creek they are at that moment.
> 
> ...


 Something tol me he was "spacial" and knew he'd fit riiiiight in!


----------



## david w. (Apr 29, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


>



How was the roast?


----------



## Keebs (Apr 29, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


>


HEY shuggums!!  How you is???  OH, Dink says "HI"!!


----------



## david w. (Apr 29, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Something tol me he was "spacial" and knew he'd fit riiiiight in!



Thats what my mom all ways told me and my teachers....


----------



## Seth carter (Apr 29, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Got the girlfriand straight??
> 
> Oh lawd...........
> 
> ...



nope she fixed it herself


----------



## Keebs (Apr 29, 2011)

david w. said:


> Thats what my mom all ways told me and my teachers....


Uh-Oh, did you ride da short bus tooo????  Or were you BD???


----------



## Keebs (Apr 29, 2011)

Seth carter said:


> nope she fixed it herself


and she's still your girlfriend??


----------



## david w. (Apr 29, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Uh-Oh, did you ride da short bus tooo????  Or were you BD???



Dang it.They told me that was the only bus that came down my road..


----------



## chuckb7718 (Apr 29, 2011)

Does this alcohol stuff stop or is it up to me???


----------



## david w. (Apr 29, 2011)

chuckb7718 said:


> Does this alcohol stuff stop or is it up to me???



keep going untill you run out...


----------



## Tag-a-long (Apr 29, 2011)

Keebs said:


> DANG, mod squad is ON IT tonite, ya'll be careful!!



do tell????   



Keebs said:


> Got the girlfriand straight??
> 
> Oh lawd...........
> 
> ...



Seth has a girlfriend??? I gotta come around more often.  Our little twelven is growing up!


----------



## Seth carter (Apr 29, 2011)

Keebs said:


> and she's still your girlfriend??



yes and she punched him in the mouth

now im kinda scared of her


----------



## dougefresh (Apr 29, 2011)

GRRRRRRR.....I hate shoppin


----------



## Seth carter (Apr 29, 2011)

dougefresh said:


> GRRRRRRR.....I hate shoppin



hey creepy


----------



## Keebs (Apr 29, 2011)

david w. said:


> Dang it.They told me that was the only bus that came down my road..


they lied!



chuckb7718 said:


> Does this alcohol stuff stop or is it up to me???


what do da voices in your head say? 



Tag-a-long said:


> do tell????
> 
> 
> 
> Seth has a girlfriend??? I gotta come around more often.  Our little twelven is growing up!


I swear Tag, I saw a thread, posted here, went back & POOF it were GONE!!

Oh yeah, we got us a real ROMEO on da board now!!


Seth carter said:


> yes and she punched him in the mouth
> 
> now im kinda scared of her


 maybe you should be!



dougefresh said:


> GRRRRRRR.....I hate shoppin


suck it up & enjoy it!!


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Apr 29, 2011)

Tag-a-long said:


> do tell????
> 
> 
> 
> Seth has a girlfriend??? I gotta come around more often.  Our little twelven is growing up!


Sure it,


Seth carter said:


> yes and she punched him in the mouth
> 
> now im kinda scared of her


Wait til she learn to throw the frying pan. 


dougefresh said:


> GRRRRRRR.....I hate shoppin


What happen DOuge?


----------



## Seth carter (Apr 29, 2011)

Keebs said:


> they lied!
> 
> 
> what do da voices in your head say?
> ...



there aint no maybe about it


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 29, 2011)

david w. said:


> How was the roast?



So so, but I can't take credit for it not being all that great. I didn't cook it.



Keebs said:


> HEY shuggums!!  How you is???  OH, Dink says "HI"!!



I is still kind of tired. Tell Dink I said howdy.


----------



## chuckb7718 (Apr 29, 2011)

david w. said:


> keep going untill you run out...



buuth ahth ith falthin downth ah threathy!

Halp me!


----------



## slip (Apr 29, 2011)

dougefresh said:


> GRRRRRRR.....I hate shoppin



David stole all your silkies?


----------



## Seth carter (Apr 29, 2011)

slip said:


> David stole all your silkies?


----------



## david w. (Apr 29, 2011)

chuckb7718 said:


> buuth ahth ith falthin downth ah threathy!
> 
> 
> Halp me!







slip said:


> David stole all your silkies?



I left the XL there...I was only interested in the medium


----------



## Keebs (Apr 29, 2011)

chuckb7718 said:


> buuth ahth ith falthin downth ah threathy!
> 
> Halp me!


Ok, here is my help for the night................ say good night, slim!!



slip said:


> David stole all your silkies?


 gawd you're a swoofy tonight!! 

ok, finally gonna eat some grub............ Hey DAvid, welcome to the Zoo Crew, my "other" family!!

I may be back, don't know yet.............


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 29, 2011)

Who came in here and tracked mud, blood, guts, fish scales, feathers, and hair, all over the place?  Huh?


----------



## dougefresh (Apr 29, 2011)

Seth carter said:


> hey creepy


What up man...don't make me change my avatar



Keebs said:


> suck it up & enjoy it!!


But but but ok I will...



threeleggedpigmy said:


> What happen DOuge?


What up AJYou figure out when ya headin this way..Still waitin on a reply from my last PM


----------



## dougefresh (Apr 29, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Who came in here and tracked mud, blood, guts, fish scales, feathers, and hair, all over the place?  Huh?


It was SGG I mean CountryClover..


----------



## david w. (Apr 29, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Ok, here is my help for the night................ say good night, slim!!
> 
> 
> gawd you're a swoofy tonight!!
> ...







Nicodemus said:


> Who came in here and tracked mud, blood, guts, fish scales, feathers, and hair, all over the place?  Huh?



The new guy did it...


----------



## Seth carter (Apr 29, 2011)

dougefresh said:


> What up man...don't make me change my avatar
> 
> But but but ok I will...
> 
> What up AJYou figure out when ya headin this way..Still waitin on a reply from my last PM



nothing much wbu?


----------



## CountryClover (Apr 29, 2011)

dougefresh said:


> It was SGG I mean CountryClover..



Shouldn't you be cleaning off the bed???


----------



## Seth carter (Apr 29, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Who came in here and tracked mud, blood, guts, fish scales, feathers, and hair, all over the place?  Huh?



slip


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Apr 29, 2011)

dougefresh said:


> What up man...don't make me change my avatar
> 
> But but but ok I will...
> 
> What up AJYou figure out when ya headin this way..Still waitin on a reply from my last PM



Not yet,  I got busy at work.  I will find it and send it now


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 29, 2011)

dougefresh said:


> It was SGG I mean CountryClover..




I`ll have a word with her...




david w. said:


> The new guy did it...




Who dat is?





Seth carter said:


> nothing much wbu?





Talk where we can understand you, knucklehead!


----------



## slip (Apr 29, 2011)

Seth carter said:


> slip



Yeah, and if you tell on me again it'll be your blood and guts im tracking in....and maybe even your feathers too, chicken


----------



## Seth carter (Apr 29, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> I`ll have a word with her...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


sorry


----------



## Seth carter (Apr 29, 2011)

slip said:


> Yeah, and if you tell on me again it'll be your blood and guts im tracking in....and maybe even your feathers too, chicken


i aint scared
buzzard


----------



## david w. (Apr 29, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> I`ll have a word with her...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Somebody they call david...


----------



## chuckb7718 (Apr 29, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Ok, here is my help for the night................ say good night, slim!!
> 
> Who you calling SLIM?
> 
> ...


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 29, 2011)

Chuck, these younguns today, just can`t do nothin` with em...


----------



## dougefresh (Apr 29, 2011)

slip said:


> David stole all your silkies?


He said he just wanted to borrow them but I don't really want them back. Kinda like borrowing gloves..



Seth carter said:


> nothing much wbu?


Wishing I didn't have to work tomarrow and I guess I have to clean the bed off..



CountryClover said:


> Shouldn't you be cleaning off the bed???


Why I'm sleeping on the couch...


threeleggedpigmy said:


> Not yet,  I got busy at work.  I will find it and send it now


O by the way hope you got a big truck or a trailor..


----------



## Seth carter (Apr 29, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Chuck, these younguns today, just can`t do nothin` with em...



hey ive been good this week.............................so far


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 29, 2011)

Seth carter said:


> hey ive been good this week.............................so far





That ain`t what I been hearin`...


----------



## david w. (Apr 29, 2011)

dougefresh said:


> He said he just wanted to borrow them but I don't really want them back. Kinda like borrowing gloves..
> 
> Wishing I didn't have to work tomarrow and I guess I have to clean the bed off..
> 
> ...




I washed em with tide..


----------



## Seth carter (Apr 29, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> That ain`t what I been hearin`...



i had iss last week not this week


----------



## chuckb7718 (Apr 29, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Chuck, these younguns today, just can`t do nothin` with em...



Seems to be a bunch of em!
I think Keebie's drawn over here!


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 29, 2011)

Seth carter said:


> i had iss last week not this week





What is "iss"?


----------



## david w. (Apr 29, 2011)

If your 21 and over are you considered a man?


----------



## david w. (Apr 29, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> What is "iss"?



Where the bad kids go when they get into trouble.....


----------



## Seth carter (Apr 29, 2011)

david w. said:


> If your 21 and over are you considered a man?



nope


----------



## Seth carter (Apr 29, 2011)

good night all


----------



## Keebs (Apr 29, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Who came in here and tracked mud, blood, guts, fish scales, feathers, and hair, all over the place?  Huh?


well, it was like dis..................


dougefresh said:


> What up man...don't make me change my avatar
> 
> But but but ok I will...
> 
> What up AJYou figure out when ya headin this way..Still waitin on a reply from my last PM






dougefresh said:


> It was SGG I mean CountryClover..


Boy, don't you start!!!


david w. said:


> The new guy did it...


 at least you're honest!



CountryClover said:


> Shouldn't you be cleaning off the bed???


  you tell'em girlfriend!!



Seth carter said:


> slip


hehnow!



Nicodemus said:


> I`ll have a word with her...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ooooppsss, sorry, NIc, that there is David, one of the weather geeks, he ain't so bad, once ya get to talking to him, seems better fitted for here than, well, hhhmm, well heckfire, anywhere else!



slip said:


> Yeah, and if you tell on me again it'll be your blood and guts im tracking in....and maybe even your feathers too, chicken


Git'em Moppett!!


Seth carter said:


> i aint scared
> buzzard


You might better be!


chuckb7718 said:


> Keebs said:
> 
> 
> > Ok, here is my help for the night................ say good night, slim!!
> ...


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 29, 2011)

Keebs, you and Slip try to keep em straigt. I got to git some sleep.


----------



## Keebs (Apr 29, 2011)

chuckb7718 said:


> Seems to be a bunch of em!
> I think Keebie's drawn over here!


Boyhowdee, you juss ain't gonna let go are ya?? Remember, I DO know where MItchell county is located!



david w. said:


> If your 21 and over are you considered a man?


devine considered..............



Seth carter said:


> good night all


Later young'un!


----------



## Keebs (Apr 29, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Keebs, you and Slip try to keep em straigt. I got to git some sleep.


I'll have to leave it to Slipster, I gotta get up in the am & get lumber moved & stacked!


----------



## david w. (Apr 29, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Boyhowdee, you juss ain't gonna let go are ya?? Remember, I DO know where MItchell county is located!
> 
> 
> devine considered..............
> ...



Old enough to go to the siliky department without people thinking your a perv?


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 29, 2011)

Keebs said:


> I'll have to leave it to Slipster, I gotta get up in the am & get lumber moved & stacked!





Yea, I got important bidniss in the mornin` too. Plus, I need to get off here before I go to them kids weddin` thread and make some nasty, uncalled for, mean, low down, hateful, dastardly, spiteful, remark. 

I`m not particular fond of those misfit english, ya know. 

Ya`ll have a good evenin`.


----------



## david w. (Apr 29, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Yea, I got important bidniss in the mornin` too. Plus, I need to get off here before I go to them kids weddin` thread and make some nasty, uncalled for, mean, low down, hateful, dastardly, spiteful, remark.
> 
> I`m not particular fond of those misfit english, ya know.
> 
> Ya`ll have a good evenin`.




You too nic.


----------



## dougefresh (Apr 29, 2011)

david w. said:


> I washed em with tide..



some stuff you can't kill with bleach...


----------



## david w. (Apr 29, 2011)

dougefresh said:


> some stuff you can't kill with bleach...




Are you saying i can have em for free?This is the best day everrrrrrrr..


----------



## Keebs (Apr 29, 2011)

david w. said:


> Old enough to go to the siliky department without people thinking your a perv?


We may need to talk 'bout this silkie obsession you have or either I'll just let Quack have a talk wit ya, he's good like that!



Nicodemus said:


> Yea, I got important bidniss in the mornin` too. Plus, I need to get off here before I go to them kids weddin` thread and make some nasty, uncalled for, mean, low down, hateful, dastardly, spiteful, remark.
> 
> I`m not particular fond of those misfit english, ya know.
> 
> Ya`ll have a good evenin`.


You don't wanna know the first words outta my mouth this morning when I didn't have my regular programming on
You have a good'un 'Demus! tell the Redhead & Klem I said "G'night" to them too!


----------



## Keebs (Apr 29, 2011)

dougefresh said:


> some stuff you can't kill with bleach...


G'night idjit!


----------



## david w. (Apr 29, 2011)

Keebs said:


> We may need to talk 'bout this silkie obsession you have or either I'll just let Quack have a talk wit ya, he's good like that!
> 
> 
> You don't wanna know the first words outta my mouth this morning when I didn't have my regular programming on
> You have a good'un 'Demus! tell the Redhead & Klem I said "G'night" to them too!




NO!!You leave the silkies alone..


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Apr 29, 2011)

......What's up folks??


----------



## Keebs (Apr 29, 2011)

david w. said:


> NO!!You leave the silkies alone..


"TO BE CONTINUED"............................................... 
 nite darlin'!


----------



## david w. (Apr 29, 2011)

Keebs said:


> "TO BE CONTINUED"...............................................
> nite darlin'!



Talk with ya later keebs.


----------



## Keebs (Apr 29, 2011)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> ......What's up folks??


 where the heck you been??????????


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Apr 29, 2011)

Keebs said:


> where the heck you been??????????


Work!!........Been being pulled apart five ways!!........Wait a minute I forgot one!!Make that six ways!!


----------



## chuckb7718 (Apr 29, 2011)

Idjits!
Ya'll gonna run off to bed?????
Guess I will too.
Buncha sissies!


----------



## Keebs (Apr 29, 2011)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Work!!........Been being pulled apart five ways!!........Wait a minute I forgot one!!Make that six ways!!


 ya'll need a trip to Dulieville!!  Bring Tag's "special" chairs!!!


chuckb7718 said:


> Idjits!
> Ya'll gonna run off to bed?????
> Guess I will too.
> Buncha sissies!




Ok for REAL this time!
SLIP?? YOu got it Dude!!


----------



## slip (Apr 29, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Keebs, you and Slip try to keep em straigt. I got to git some sleep.





Keebs said:


> I'll have to leave it to Slipster, I gotta get up in the am & get lumber moved & stacked!





Keebs said:


> Ok for REAL this time!
> SLIP?? YOu got it Dude!!



Yesssssss



ON YER KNEES MINIONS!


----------



## CountryClover (Apr 29, 2011)

Guess everybody went to bed???


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Apr 29, 2011)

Keebs said:


> ya'll need a trip to Dulieville!!  Bring Tag's "special" chairs!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes we do!!!!........G'night Darlin!!


David I saw that before you deleted it!!

To answer your question..........I have some silkies, but they are slightly soiled.............I would be willing to share them though!!


----------



## david w. (Apr 29, 2011)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Yes we do!!!!........G'night Darlin!!
> 
> 
> David I saw that before you deleted it!!
> ...



Dang it.
I tried to delete it quick...


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Apr 29, 2011)

slip said:


> Yesssssss
> 
> 
> 
> ON YER KNEES MINIONS!


Son.......Who are you talking to??



CountryClover said:


> Guess everybody went to bed???


Still here for a minute........Howyadoin??


----------



## BBQBOSS (Apr 29, 2011)

well the hot water heater is fixed and *finally* lit.  i had to use a little persuasion to get it to comply.


----------



## BBQBOSS (Apr 29, 2011)

CountryClover said:


> Guess everybody went to bed???



Not yet honey.. I stayed up fer ya.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Apr 29, 2011)

BBQBOSS said:


> well the hot water heater is fixed and *finally* lit.  i had to use a little persuasion to get it to comply.


Did yo avatar have anything to do with the persuasion??


----------



## BBQBOSS (Apr 29, 2011)

She's talented... thats all i can say.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Apr 29, 2011)

BBQBOSS said:


> She's talented... thats all i can say.


.....Can ya hook a brother up??


----------



## shea900 (Apr 29, 2011)

Mercy what a tongue on that gal!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 30, 2011)




----------



## Laneybird (Apr 30, 2011)

gobbleinwoods said:


>




Thanks!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 30, 2011)




----------



## Tag-a-long (Apr 30, 2011)

Morning fella's... was supposed to train this morning but we decided to call it off.  RB's gotta go in to work today.  I'm thinking this might be a good day to get some stuff done around here.      

Or maybe go back to bed.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 30, 2011)

gobbleinwoods said:


>





Laneybird said:


> Thanks!





Miguel Cervantes said:


>





Tag-a-long said:


> Morning fella's... was supposed to train this morning but we decided to call it off.  RB's gotta go in to work today.  I'm thinking this might be a good day to get some stuff done around here.
> 
> Or maybe go back to bed.




Mornin folks....I shoulda went fishin

I reckon it aint too late yet


----------



## MoonPie (Apr 30, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Mornin folks....I shoulda went fishin
> 
> I reckon it aint too late yet


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 30, 2011)

MoonPie said:


>



 How are ya Moonpie??


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 30, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Mornin folks....I shoulda went fishin
> 
> I reckon it aint too late yet



You can come help me mow, then fertilize, then spread a couple of bags of bug stuff in the back yard and in the woods around the firepit. Then you can go fishing...


----------



## dougefresh (Apr 30, 2011)

Morning Folks


Sure would've been a good morning to do some pond managment but I'm stuck here at work.


----------



## MoonPie (Apr 30, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> How are ya Moonpie??



doin pudy good till i till i heard from you... now i'm doing great


----------



## MoonPie (Apr 30, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> You can come help me mow, then fertilize, then spread a couple of bags of bug stuff in the back yard and in the woods around the firepit. Then you can go fishing...


----------



## Sterlo58 (Apr 30, 2011)

Mornin folks. Too tired to get up and chase turkeys this mornin.  Pulled a 13 hour work day yesterday and was too pooped to get up. 

Got some coffee in me now and ready to roll.


----------



## Les Miles (Apr 30, 2011)

Morning Idgits 

It's only 3 hours till mudbugs!!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 30, 2011)

I'm on a roll this morning...........or is that a biscuit?


----------



## Sterlo58 (Apr 30, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I'm on a roll this morning...........or is that a biscuit?



Thank you ...Thank You ladies and germs...I'll be here all week.


----------



## turtlebug (Apr 30, 2011)

Hehe  

Love me some Marvin


----------



## Seth carter (Apr 30, 2011)

mornin all
going fishin


----------



## Sterlo58 (Apr 30, 2011)

turtlebug said:


> Hehe
> 
> Love me some Marvin



OK...I'll admit it. I did tap my toes to that one.


----------



## Jranger (Apr 30, 2011)

Off to the ballfield again... Have a good one folks


----------



## Sterlo58 (Apr 30, 2011)

Jranger said:


> Off to the ballfield again... Have a good one folks



I'm gettin ready to do the same thing. Good luck.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 30, 2011)

Aight, grass mowed-check, fertilizer spread-check, bug stuff put out-check. What next?


----------



## david w. (Apr 30, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Aight, grass mowed-check, fertilizer spread-check, bug stuff put out-check. What next?



Go plant a garden.....


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 30, 2011)

david w. said:


> Go plant a garden.....



Nope, I'm gonna just buy mine at the local market, you know, burnin gas to get there just to irritate Hayseed Theology..


----------



## dougefresh (Apr 30, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Aight, grass mowed-check, fertilizer spread-check, bug stuff put out-check. What next?



Fly a kite


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 30, 2011)

dougefresh said:


> Fly a kite



You got one I can borrow?


----------



## david w. (Apr 30, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Nope, I'm gonna just buy mine at the local market, you know, burnin gas to get there just to irritate Hayseed Theology..


----------



## dougefresh (Apr 30, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> You got one I can borrow?



I think there is a Spiderman one out in the shed next to my fishing poles that are NOT going to be moved back inside..Shoot I can rig it up on my of my 7000's forya


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 30, 2011)

dougefresh said:


> I think there is a Spiderman one out in the shed next to my fishing poles that are NOT going to be moved back inside..Shoot I can rig it up on my of my 7000's forya



Braid or poly??? I really hate the lack of control flying a kite on a 7000 with the stretch that poly has.


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 30, 2011)

The thrill of victory!!!!!!
and the agony of defeat.........






I got defeated. 

Got there late this morning and bird was gobbling when i got there. Waited till i could tell he was moving and started calling. He gobbled twice but kept walking away. So, i jumped up and snuck down where the clearcut meets the treeline and sat down to see if i could hear him again. 30 minutes later, i spotted movement uphill to my left. A hen walked about 20 yards past me and into clearcut. When she had her back to me, i reached to pick up my binoculars and PUTT! PUTT! PUTT! The gobbler was 30 yards behind the hen and spotted me. I never even knew he was there. I had just enough time to watch that beautiful redhead haul butt and launch himself into the air and then glide all the way across the clearcut. No way to get the gun up in time. 
Forget what i said yesterday. I GOT to have another chance at him tomorrow!


----------



## david w. (Apr 30, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> The thrill of victory!!!!!!
> and the agony of defeat.........
> 
> 
> ...




Maybe you will get him tomorrow.


----------



## lilD1188 (Apr 30, 2011)

pool is all set up filled and ready to be cleaned 




-----goin SWIMMIN


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 30, 2011)

lilD1188 said:


> pool is all set up filled and ready to be cleaned
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I want a pool...


----------



## slip (Apr 30, 2011)

Got da grass cut and yard weed-wacked...gunna take care of the garden and weed out the sun flower bed for mom...then clean up my room and pack my bag baby its almost turkey time


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 30, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I want a pool...



I don't have a pool. Got a pond. Pond would be good for you.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 30, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> I don't have a pool. Got a pond. Pond would be good for you.



Don't want no stinkin pond, unless it's about 20 acres and a good 30 foot deep at the deepest spot..


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 30, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> You can come help me mow, then fertilize, then spread a couple of bags of bug stuff in the back yard and in the woods around the firepit. Then you can go fishing...









MoonPie said:


> doin pudy good till i till i heard from you... now i'm doing great



 Same here....





rhbama3 said:


> The thrill of victory!!!!!!
> and the agony of defeat.........
> 
> 
> ...




Wasn't a total loss.....cause now you have a reason to go back



Miguel Cervantes said:


> Aight, grass mowed-check, fertilizer spread-check, bug stuff put out-check. What next?



 Now, may I go


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 30, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Now, may I go


----------



## jmfauver (Apr 30, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> The thrill of victory!!!!!!
> and the agony of defeat.........
> 
> 
> ...




Bama,

Tough day....I got a call from my older brother at around 10am,he and one of our friends doubled up this morning  ( in MD)...My brother said his bird checked in at 23pd 11in beard and 1in spurs....It is the first bird either of us have shot....I just hope he sends me pictures of the 2 of them...


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 30, 2011)

jmfauver said:


> Bama,
> 
> Tough day....I got a call from my older brother at around 10am,he and one of our friends doubled up this morning  ( in MD)...My brother said his bird checked in at 23pd 11in beard and 1in spurs....It is the first bird either of us have shot....I just hope he sends me pictures of the 2 of them...



That's awesome, Bro! 
I've only doubled up one time but what a thrill!
I've got a plan for in the morning. I'll either be standing on his neck or headed home by 0730. Gonna sneak in between his roost area and the clearcut he seems to love so much. The way he acts, i'm thinking he is a sure enough man. Just gotta have some luck to not bump him.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 30, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


>


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 30, 2011)

I did get the garage cleaned out......




































before I put the boat back in


----------



## MoonPie (Apr 30, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> I got defeated.


 No such thing. Just victory postponed  .


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 30, 2011)

MoonPie said:


> No such thing. Just victory postponed  .



Sure hope so. It took 3 vacation days just to find a bird to hunt. If i don't get him in the morning, it'll be next weekend before i can try again.


----------



## Sterlo58 (Apr 30, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Sure hope so. It took 3 vacation days just to find a bird to hunt. If i don't get him in the morning, it'll be next weekend before i can try again.



Next weekend I have family in town for my nephews graduation. 

That leaves me only the last weekend of the season. Oh well, I called one in for Sam this year so in my opinion I have had a great season.


----------



## Jranger (Apr 30, 2011)

Time for a brew or twelve... Done with baseball and painting the deck. What's on the grill tonight?


----------



## lilD1188 (Apr 30, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I want a pool...



walmart sells em lol......... its like 5 foot deep and 24 across i think all i know is that its almost over my head lol 

and im now a lobster from bein in it for 2 straight hours cleaning it out ...... and its still not all the way cleaned......


oh well time for chicken sammiches for supper a movie and BED lol yes im tired!!!!!!


----------



## Laneybird (Apr 30, 2011)

Got three bottom rows of siding replaced, sweated a new fauset on the back of the house, and replaced the solenoid on the back of the refridgerator, for the ice maker. 

I think I'm going to eat breakfast now.  Man, I'm beat!


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 30, 2011)

Jranger said:


> Time for a brew or twelve... Done with baseball and painting the deck. What's on the grill tonight?



fried shrimp, fried crabs, french fries, and sweet tea.


----------



## Jranger (Apr 30, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> fried shrimp, fried crabs, french fries, and sweet tea.



Nice...I just grabbed some salmon for the grill. Really gotta hankerin for some sushi though... Nothing worth a flip around here though...


----------



## Sterlo58 (Apr 30, 2011)

Got a tri tip roast on the grill. Taters in the oven. Salad fixins and cold beer. LIFE IS GOOD.


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 30, 2011)

sigh.......
Oh Bugsy and Fishbait!!!!!!
From the south side of the property on a plot we never hunted last year. Looks like it was a good year for pig rearing.


----------



## Laneybird (Apr 30, 2011)

Alot of bacon there Bama!


----------



## Bubbette (Apr 30, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> sigh.......
> Oh Bugsy and Fishbait!!!!!!
> From the south side of the property on a plot we never hunted last year. Looks like it was a good year for pig rearing.



Now all they need is arrows in their backsides.


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 30, 2011)

Laneybird said:


> Alot of bacon there Bama!



You ain't seen nothing yet. Wait till we go into hog hunting mode and get the camera's up in the creek bottoms.


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 30, 2011)

Bubbette said:


> Now all they need is arrows in their backsides.



they need arrows in their backsides, front sides, and side sides. Bonus points for high body counts!


----------



## slip (Apr 30, 2011)

What you need there Bama is a pit fall trap full of steel spikes......just come by once a day and pick out the little ones for a roast A real time saver indeed.


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 30, 2011)

slip said:


> What you need there Bama is a pit fall trap full of steel spikes......just come by once a day and pick out the little ones for a roast A real time saver indeed.



Are you nuts? I ain't digging a pit in the summertime for a stoopid pig! 
I do plan to make or buy a small trap and see if we can catch Bugsy-boo her pet micro-pig.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 30, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> I don't have a pool. Got a pond. Pond would be good for you.





Miguel Cervantes said:


> Don't want no stinkin pond, unless it's about 20 acres and a good 30 foot deep at the deepest spot..




Gotta a pool and a pond, you can have the money pit of a pool.





rhbama3 said:


> sigh.......
> Oh Bugsy and Fishbait!!!!!!
> From the south side of the property on a plot we never hunted last year. Looks like it was a good year for pig rearending.





There now, that's better . . .


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 30, 2011)

Later guys, it's dead in here.


----------



## turtlebug (Apr 30, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> sigh.......
> Oh Bugsy and Fishbait!!!!!!
> From the south side of the property on a plot we never hunted last year. Looks like it was a good year for pig rearing.



Dang and I spent the day dyeing yarn.  
This summer looks veddy veddy promising.   


Okay, two crappy trail cams returned to Wallyworld. Moultrie can kiss my pinky toe. 

Just scored two refurbished 3.2mp IR Stealth cams off of Fleabay. Grand total was $67 plus $9 shipping for both. I love Ebay on a weekend when everyone is out partying.    

Oh well, if these don't work, I've got a 30 day return window and less in both than one piece o crap Moultrie D50.   


Fishbait tried to amputate his leg while clearing some bushes.  Not much blood loss.


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 30, 2011)

turtlebug said:


> Dang and I spent the day dyeing yarn.
> This summer looks veddy veddy promising.
> 
> 
> ...



Don't let him hurt himself too much! We got a lot of tree clearing to do. Or not. 
The clear cutting is gonna have an impact so we may  concentrate on the south side more this summer.


----------



## turtlebug (Apr 30, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Don't let him hurt himself too much! We got a lot of tree clearing to do. Or not.
> The clear cutting is gonna have an impact so we may  concentrate on the south side more this summer.



He's fine. Just a scratch.  

He was showing off for the dumpy housewife across the street that  just all of a sudden decided to water her lawn IN HER ROBE while he was cutting trees down.  

She was marveling at his rippling muscles.


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 30, 2011)

turtlebug said:


> He's fine. Just a scratch.
> 
> He was showing off for the dumpy housewife across the street that  just all of a sudden decided to water her lawn IN HER ROBE while he was cutting trees down.
> 
> She was marveling at his rippling muscles.



no pic's?


----------



## turtlebug (Apr 30, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> no pic's?



I wasn't gonna break my phone.   


God I hate to hear Dave bid on a storage locker... 


YUUUUUUUUUUPPPPP


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 30, 2011)

turtlebug said:


> I wasn't gonna break my phone.
> 
> 
> God I hate to hear Dave bid on a storage locker...
> ...



watching it too.


----------



## turtlebug (Apr 30, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> watching it too.






We're mind-melding again.    


Have I told you lately how cute-a-muss your avatar is?


----------



## slip (Apr 30, 2011)

turtlebug said:


> Hehe
> 
> Love me some Marvin



Im not sure why but i've watched this like 4 times today.


Doesnt help that its on the top of the page.


----------



## Sterlo58 (Apr 30, 2011)

turtlebug said:


> We're mind-melding again.
> 
> 
> Have I told you lately how cute-a-muss your avatar is?



Bugsy, your avatar is pretty cute-a muss too. 

I am going to watch cheesy vampire movies. Yall have a good evening.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 30, 2011)

NASCAR is actually racing in Richmond, bumping rubbing and spinning folks out with no black flags. Gotta love it when they finally let them go at it.


----------



## turtlebug (Apr 30, 2011)

slip said:


> Im not sure why but i've watched this like 4 times today.
> 
> 
> Doesnt help that its on the top of the page.



Yep, ol Marvin is catchy.  


And yes, I still have my Marvin pillow that Fishbait bought me 14 years ago. 


NO! I don't sleep with it.  

It's just next to the bed.


----------



## turtlebug (Apr 30, 2011)

Sterlo58 said:


> Bugsy, your avatar is pretty cute-a muss too.
> 
> I am going to watch cheesy vampire movies. Yall have a good evening.



Thanks   




Miguel Cervantes said:


> NASCAR is actually racing in Richmond, bumping rubbing and spinning folks out with no black flags. Gotta love it when they finally let them go at it.



Dang! You just made NASCAR sound like an adult PPV.


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 30, 2011)

I don't think those jeans jarrod bought are worth $600 a piece.
Oh lawd, i'm stuffed!


----------



## Bubbette (Apr 30, 2011)

turtlebug said:


> We're mind-melding again.
> 
> 
> Have I told you lately how cute-a-muss your avatar is?



Is you flirtin' with my man? 

PLEASE!!


----------



## turtlebug (Apr 30, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> I don't think those jeans jarrod bought are worth $600 a piece.
> Oh lawd, i'm stuffed!



Me too, we ate late tonight. 

I'm headed to bed. Gonna lay down and watch a few more episodes of Law and Order, Criminal Intent. Back when Vincent D'Onfrio was skinny.


----------



## turtlebug (Apr 30, 2011)

Bubbette said:


> Is you flirtin' with my man?
> 
> PLEASE!!





Of course. 

Cause Fishbait is still waiting on "Nurse Bubbette" to come bandage his leg.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 30, 2011)

turtlebug said:


> Me too, we ate late tonight.
> 
> I'm headed to bed. Gonna lay down and watch a few more episodes of Law and Order, Criminal Intent. Back when Vincent D'Onfrio was skinny.



Skinny is highly over rated...


----------



## turtlebug (Apr 30, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Skinny is highly over rated...



Agreed.   


Says she who is in need of a size bigger camo. 


I'll just "borrow" Fishbait's.


----------



## Keebs (Apr 30, 2011)




----------



## slip (Apr 30, 2011)

Hi Keebs.


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 30, 2011)

I'm going to bed. I'm gonna get up early tomorrow and try to sneak into that gobblers living room while he's still asleep. Ya'll wish me luck and have a good night!


----------



## slip (Apr 30, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> I'm going to bed. I'm gonna get up early tomorrow and try to sneak into that gobblers living room while he's still asleep. Ya'll wish me luck and have a good night!



Night Bama, im gunna try and do the same...i just hope they left a turkey or two for me or dad in there some where.


Good luck.


----------



## Keebs (Apr 30, 2011)

slip said:


> Hi Keebs.


Hey there Moppett!


rhbama3 said:


> I'm going to bed. I'm gonna get up early tomorrow and try to sneak into that gobblers living room while he's still asleep. Ya'll wish me luck and have a good night!


Good Luck, Bama, make us proud!!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Apr 30, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> I'm going to bed. I'm gonna get up early tomorrow and try to sneak into that gobblers living room while he's still asleep. Ya'll wish me luck and have a good night!


Good luck to ya in the morning Bro!!



Keebs said:


> Hey there Moppett!
> 
> Good Luck, Bama, make us proud!!


Heeeeyyyyyy!!!


----------



## Les Miles (Apr 30, 2011)

Evening drivelers


----------



## Keebs (Apr 30, 2011)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Good luck to ya in the morning Bro!!
> 
> Heeeeyyyyyy!!!


Heellllooo Ruttdarlin'!
Can't wait for you & Tag to make it over here, lots done, lots to do, but major changes since ya'll have seen the place!

Hey Slip, I'm love'in your avatar, boy!!  Love to sit & dip my toes for a spell there!


----------



## Keebs (Apr 30, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> Evening drivelers


How was da mudbugs?


----------



## Les Miles (Apr 30, 2011)

Keebs said:


> How was da mudbugs?



They were excellent! 

I think I put away around 20 lbs today. So I am feeling a little stuffed tonight. 

But don't worry... I got the plunger handy. 

I'll post some pics tomorrow.


----------



## slip (Apr 30, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Hey Slip, I'm love'in your avatar, boy!!  Love to sit & dip my toes for a spell there!



Yes ma'm...gunna call them mountains home one day.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Apr 30, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> Evening drivelers


Evening Perry!!



Keebs said:


> Heellllooo Ruttdarlin'!
> Can't wait for you & Tag to make it over here, lots done, lots to do, but major changes since ya'll have seen the place!
> 
> Hey Slip, I'm love'in your avatar, boy!!  Love to sit & dip my toes for a spell there!


Can't wait till things calm down at work where we can!!...........I do have new help starting this week!!



Les Miles said:


> They were excellent!
> 
> I think I put away around 20 lbs today. So I am feeling a little stuffed tonight.
> 
> ...


I'm still waiting on pics from C.C.!!


----------



## Les Miles (Apr 30, 2011)

Headed to bed. Been a long, fun, and productive day. See yall on the flipside. 6 out.


----------



## Keebs (Apr 30, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> They were excellent!
> 
> I think I put away around 20 lbs today. So I am feeling a little stuffed tonight.
> 
> ...


Just of the mudbugs, please, none of the plunger!



slip said:


> Yes ma'm...gunna call them mountains home one day.


Where that be, darlin'?



RUTTNBUCK said:


> Evening Perry!!
> 
> Can't wait till things calm down at work where we can!!...........I do have new help starting this week!!


That should help, I hope!



Les Miles said:


> Headed to bed. Been a long, fun, and productive day. See yall on the flipside. 6 out.


Later, dude!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Apr 30, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> Headed to bed. Been a long, fun, and productive day. See yall on the flipside. 6 out.


Later!!



Keebs said:


> That should help, I hope!


Me too!!........Worked today, and gotta work tomorrow!!........The new help has previous experience so hopefully it won't take long to have him up to speed!!...........Getting him trained is the key to me having normal days off again!!


----------



## Tag-a-long (Apr 30, 2011)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Evening Perry!!
> 
> Can't wait till things calm down at work where we can!!...........I do have new help starting this week!!
> 
> I'm still waiting on pics from C.C.!!



Just try not to run this one off the first week!  Walking around all high and mighty looking for somebody to screw up!


----------



## Keebs (Apr 30, 2011)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Later!!
> 
> Me too!!........Worked today, and gotta work tomorrow!!........The new help has previous experience so hopefully it won't take long to have him up to speed!!...........Getting him trained is the key to me having normal days off again!!




Well get him trained quick!!I misses you!!


----------



## Tag-a-long (Apr 30, 2011)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Later!!
> 
> Me too!!........Worked today, and gotta work tomorrow!!........The new help has previous experience so hopefully it won't take long to have him up to speed!!...........Getting him trained is the key to me having normal days off again!!



And hopefully normal days 'on' too!


----------



## Keebs (Apr 30, 2011)

Tag-a-long said:


> Just try not to run this one off the first week!  Walking around all high and mighty looking for somebody to screw up!


 "our" Mitch do THAT!??! NEVAH!!


----------



## Keebs (Apr 30, 2011)

Tag-a-long said:


> And hopefully normal days 'on' too!


----------



## slip (Apr 30, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Where that be, darlin'?



Appalachian mountains, that picture is in north Ga, But anywhere in the app mountains would be fine with me.

Some beautiful places up there.


----------



## Tag-a-long (Apr 30, 2011)

Keebs said:


> "our" Mitch do THAT!??! NEVAH!!



That's what I hear ...


----------



## Keebs (Apr 30, 2011)

slip said:


> Appalachian mountains, that picture is in north Ga, But anywhere in the app mountains would be fine with me.
> 
> Some beautiful places up there.


Never been myself, but I want to go to Cherokee, among other places................ one day, oooone day!

Ok, 'nother long day tomorrow........... ya'll have a good'un!


----------



## Keebs (Apr 30, 2011)

Tag-a-long said:


> That's what I hear ...


Hhhhmmm, we may need to have a "confab"..............


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Apr 30, 2011)

Tag-a-long said:


> Just try not to run this one off the first week!  Walking around all high and mighty looking for somebody to screw up!






Keebs said:


> Well get him trained quick!!I misses you!!


Miss You, and everybody else too!!



Tag-a-long said:


> And hopefully normal days 'on' too!





Keebs said:


> "our" Mitch do THAT!??! NEVAH!!





Tag-a-long said:


> That's what I hear ...





Keebs said:


> Hhhhmmm, we may need to have a "confab"..............


Yes you do..........Lets just say I have a Co-worker similar to yours!!


----------



## jmfauver (May 1, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> That's awesome, Bro!
> I've only doubled up one time but what a thrill!
> I've got a plan for in the morning. I'll either be standing on his neck or headed home by 0730. Gonna sneak in between his roost area and the clearcut he seems to love so much. The way he acts, i'm thinking he is a sure enough man. Just gotta have some luck to not bump him.



Good luck this morning....I am going fishing


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 1, 2011)




----------



## boneboy96 (May 1, 2011)

Good morning all...I feel like that bus that hit me last week did another # on me last night.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 1, 2011)

so


----------



## MoonPie (May 1, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> sigh.......
> Oh Bugsy and Fishbait!!!!!!
> From the south side of the property on a plot we never hunted last year. Looks like it was a good year for pig rearing.



Dang....

You need a couple big traps on the property, or it's gonna be uncontrolled population explosion  if it isn't already.


----------



## MoonPie (May 1, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


>



Guess you were right  on another thread. Alabamian's will get through it on their own.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 1, 2011)

MoonPie said:


> Guess you were right  on another thread. Alabamian's will get through it on their own.



Whatchu talkin bout Willis. I post in about 500 threads a day..


----------



## MoonPie (May 1, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Whatchu talkin bout Willis. I post in about 500 threads a day..



Obama's fly over and landing in AL.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 1, 2011)

MoonPie said:


> Obama's fly over and landing in AL.



Oh, you mean his supreme almighty's photo op?


----------



## turtlebug (May 1, 2011)

Oh Wobbert-Woo!  

Can you do this for me?       

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?p=5971166#post5971166


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (May 1, 2011)

Morning Folks. Such a great morning and I am stuck at work.  I should be out riding or chasing turkeys.


----------



## dougefresh (May 1, 2011)

Redneck Maguiver said:


> Morning Folks. Such a great morning and I am stuck at work.  I should be out riding or chasing turkeys.



Know how ya feel..I heard the pond call my name as I headed to work this morning.Maybe if I can get to the back of the shed this afternoon and get to my poles I'll go then. The pond should still be there.


----------



## Jranger (May 1, 2011)

morning folks... I think ima head out to the big pond in search of shell crackers. I found some last week as big as a bass.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 1, 2011)

Mornin waders....


----------



## rhbama3 (May 1, 2011)

turtlebug said:


> Oh Wobbert-Woo!
> 
> Can you do this for me?
> 
> http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?p=5971166#post5971166



awww.......
Bugsy boo, if you want to touch a cute little pigs nose, Fishbro and I will make it happen! 















Does his head still need to be attached to his body? 


Well, that was a waste of sleep time and gas. I snuck in extra early this morning but MAN! them woods were dry. I sounded like a bull in a china shop fumbling around in the dark. Sun came up and bird never gobbled.  had a hen do some tree yelping a good ways off, but that was it. I either bumped him this morning or he didn't come back after i spooked him yesterday. Oh well, i'll give him a few more days to live and then go after him again. 
Naptime....


----------



## Jeff C. (May 1, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> awww.......
> Bugsy boo, if you want to touch a cute little pigs nose, Fishbro and I will make it happen!
> 
> 
> ...




"A" for effort dude


----------



## StriperAddict (May 1, 2011)

Jranger said:


> morning folks... I think ima head out to the big pond in search of shell crackers. I found some last week as big as a bass.


Sweet! They be good eatin (fryin) fish too!


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (May 1, 2011)

Quick drive by,  Hello everybody :ccol:


----------



## BBQBOSS (May 1, 2011)

Howdy Tripod!!


----------



## Jeff C. (May 1, 2011)

StriperAddict said:


> Sweet! They be good eatin (fryin) fish too!



Yessir...wish I knew somewhere to catch a mess!!



threeleggedpigmy said:


> Quick drive by,  Hello everybody :ccol:



Hey Poppapygmy!!!



BBQBOSS said:


> Howdy Tripod!!




Howdy Boss!!!


----------



## Keebs (May 1, 2011)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Yes you do..........Lets just say I have a Co-worker similar to yours!!


 You poor thing, my condolences!


Mornin Folks!


----------



## Jeff C. (May 1, 2011)

Keebs said:


> You poor thing, my condolences!
> 
> 
> Mornin Folks!



Mernin' girlie!!!


----------



## Sterlo58 (May 1, 2011)

Howdy creek waders. Gettin ready to go pull some pork, make some slaw and beans and cheesy taters. Yall have fun.


----------



## jmfauver (May 1, 2011)

HEY BAMA!!!!

Brother sent me a picture....My brother is on the left,his long time friend Kevin is on the right..Kevin shot his bird first,then 3 more came running in...Both birds had 11in beards and 1in spurs,my brothers weighted 23pd,Kevin's 17pds...It is my brother's first bird..Oh and it's his birthday today,guess he got an early present


----------



## slip (May 1, 2011)

Nothing much going on in the turkey woods around here either. Saw some more tornado damage south of us at High falls area where it crossed over the high way, then we checked out the hunting club we almost joined.....Gone, hardly even a tree left to hang a stand from.


----------



## Keebs (May 1, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Mernin' girlie!!!


 Wanna move some lumber?



Sterlo58 said:


> Howdy creek waders. Gettin ready to go pull some pork, make some slaw and beans and cheesy taters. Yall have fun.


Ohmanthatsoundsgoooood!



jmfauver said:


> HEY BAMA!!!!
> 
> Brother sent me a picture....My brother is on the left,his long time friend Kevin is on the right..Kevin shot his bird first,then 3 more came running in...Both birds had 11in beards and 1in spurs,my brothers weighted 23pd,Kevin's 17pds...It is my brother's first bird..Oh and it's his birthday today,guess he got an early present


 Nice!!


----------



## Jeff C. (May 1, 2011)

Sterlo58 said:


> Howdy creek waders. Gettin ready to go pull some pork, make some slaw and beans and cheesy taters. Yall have fun.




MMMM  mmm...



jmfauver said:


> HEY BAMA!!!!
> 
> Brother sent me a picture....My brother is on the left,his long time friend Kevin is on the right..Kevin shot his bird first,then 3 more came running in...Both birds had 11in beards and 1in spurs,my brothers weighted 23pd,Kevin's 17pds...It is my brother's first bird..Oh and it's his birthday today,guess he got an early present




NIIIICE!!!



slip said:


> Nothing much going on in the turkey woods around here either. Saw some more tornado damage south of us at High falls area where it crossed over the high way, then we checked out the hunting club we almost joined.....Gone, hardly even a tree left to hang a stand from.



 Lots of devastation everywhere!!






Keebs said:


> Wanna move some lumber?
> 
> 
> Ohmanthatsoundsgoooood!
> ...


----------



## Keebs (May 1, 2011)

slip said:


> Nothing much going on in the turkey woods around here either. Saw some more tornado damage south of us at High falls area where it crossed over the high way, then we checked out the hunting club we almost joined.....Gone, hardly even a tree left to hang a stand from.


Dang, long recovery everywhere........



Jeff C. said:


>


 it weren't THAT funny!!


----------



## Jeff C. (May 1, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Dang, long recovery everywhere........
> 
> 
> it weren't THAT funny!!


----------



## boneboy96 (May 1, 2011)

Quick fly by...howdy folks, bye everybody!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 1, 2011)

Who said that?


----------



## dougefresh (May 1, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Who said that?



Who's on first.


----------



## rhbama3 (May 1, 2011)

Thinking a captains platter at Blackbeards is on the agenda tonight.
May not have killed a turkey today but at least i'll eat good!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 1, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Thinking a captains platter at Blackbeards is on the agenda tonight.
> May not have killed a turkey today but at least i'll eat good!


----------



## rhbama3 (May 1, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


>



What? Come on down, we'll wait on you.


----------



## Jranger (May 1, 2011)

Well didn't exactly kill em, but managed a couple of good ones. Here are the 4 biggest.


----------



## rhbama3 (May 1, 2011)

Jranger said:


> Well didn't exactly kill em, but managed a couple of good ones. Here are the 4 biggest.



Good eating right there!


----------



## Les Miles (May 1, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Good eating right there!



Speaking of good eating... 


Say hello to my little friend.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 1, 2011)

Evening ya'll!!  Another 12 hrs in da books!!  Gonna carry the wife fishing tomorrow, GRRRRRRRR, just hope I get back with both eyes in tack . . .


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 1, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Evening ya'll!!  Another 12 hrs in da books!!  Gonna carry the wife fishing tomorrow, GRRRRRRRR, just hope I get back with both eyes in tack . . .



Wear those goggles that go with,,,,,,,ummm,,,,,,,,,nevermind,,,,,,,,,good luck..


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 1, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Wear those goggles that go with,,,,,,,ummm,,,,,,,,,nevermind,,,,,,,,,good luck..





The ones that match the Cheekun Mask??




Hey Jay R, nice crackers!!


----------



## chuckb7718 (May 1, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Good eating right there!



Dadgum right!
Sure rather have them than the pork chops we're having tonight!
BTW.... Hello to all you 'not heres' tonight!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 1, 2011)

Good night all, especially YOU Chuckiepoo . . .


----------



## Jeff C. (May 1, 2011)

Jranger said:


> Well didn't exactly kill em, but managed a couple of good ones. Here are the 4 biggest.



Good job!!!



Les Miles said:


> Speaking of good eating...
> 
> 
> Say hello to my little friend.



   Dangit Mann!!!



Hooked On Quack said:


> Evening ya'll!!  Another 12 hrs in da books!!  Gonna _carry_ the wife fishing tomorrow, GRRRRRRRR, just hope I get back with both eyes in tack . . .



You got to Carry her???  

Need any hep???


While we're on da subject of fish.....Tuna steaks, Rice pilaf, Salad, and buttered toast was on the menu for tonight. 
MMM  mmm!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (May 1, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Good night all, especially YOU Chuckiepoo . . .



Good luck Hoss....go easy on Ms Dawn!! Just duck a lot...


----------



## chuckb7718 (May 1, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Good night all, especially YOU Chuckiepoo . . .



Ooooo...Hello big fella!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (May 1, 2011)

chuckb7718 said:


> Dadgum right!
> Sure rather have them than the pork chops we're having tonight!
> BTW.... Hello to all you 'not heres' tonight!


Where you at now??



Hooked On Quack said:


> Good night all, especially YOU Chuckiepoo . . .


Night Bro!!



Jeff C. said:


> While we're on da subject of fish.....Tuna steaks, Rice pilaf, Salad, and buttered toast was on the menu for tonight.
> MMM  mmm!!!


Bass Filets fried up golden brown, Hush Puppies Fries, and cole slaw...........Ours was pretty good as well!!

Good evening folks!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 1, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Good luck Hoss....go easy on Ms Dawn!! Just duck a lot...



Quack likes ducks...

I don't know what's in the air, but it's got everyone in our house' allergies tore up right now.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 1, 2011)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Where you at now??
> 
> Night Bro!!
> 
> ...




Evenin Mr. RB.... sounds good, I guess fish was on a lot of folks plates tonight. 

How've you been, besides workin' like a dog???


----------



## Jeff C. (May 1, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Quack likes ducks...
> 
> I don't know what's in the air, but it's got everyone in our house' allergies tore up right now.



We went for ride today, showing Ms.Teri some of the damage around here and how close it was, Jared was sneezing the whole time


----------



## chuckb7718 (May 1, 2011)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Where you at now??
> 
> Night Bro!!
> 
> ...



Well I'm right here!
How you Mitch?

And iffen ya'll don't stop teasing me with these fish suppers...well....I'm agonna cry!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (May 1, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Evenin Mr. RB.... sounds good, I guess fish was on a lot of folks plates tonight.
> 
> How've you been, besides workin' like a dog???


Doing well!!!..........Just not much time off!!



chuckb7718 said:


> Well I'm right here!
> How you Mitch?
> 
> And iffen ya'll don't stop teasing me with these fish suppers...well....I'm agonna cry!


Hiya Chuckiepoo!!..........Our fish quota has been met for this weekend!!.........We went out for Sushi yesterday, and had a fish fry today!!


----------



## chuckb7718 (May 1, 2011)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Doing well!!!..........Just not much time off!!
> 
> Hiya Chuckiepoo!!..........Our fish quota has been met for this weekend!!.........We went out for Sushi yesterday, and had a fish fry today!!



That was just mean!
Pure meanness!
I hope you get a sunburn on your head!

















Not really! Hope you and Ms. Tag are well. Please tell her I said hello!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (May 1, 2011)

chuckb7718 said:


> That was just mean!
> Pure meanness!
> I hope you get a sunburn on your head!It was mean!!.......And I did get a sunburn on my head last week!!..........Thanks for wishing that on me!!
> 
> ...


......Hope you, and the missus are doing well as well!!..........Passed your message along!!.......Tag said hey!!


----------



## chuckb7718 (May 1, 2011)

Skull burned, huh? SNICKER SNICKER!

Just kiddin....Fast as mine's fallin out, me and you'll be swappin aloe 'fore long!


----------



## chuckb7718 (May 1, 2011)

And before you  say something dirty.....Shut up, Quackie!


----------



## Jeff C. (May 1, 2011)

Night folks!!!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (May 1, 2011)

chuckb7718 said:


> Skull burned, huh? SNICKER SNICKER!
> 
> Just kiddin....Fast as mine's fallin out, me and you'll be swappin aloe 'fore long!


It weren't no fun for a couple of days!!............Glad I don't need a hairbrush anymore!!


----------



## Bubbette (May 1, 2011)

Well, Bubba didn't get Blackbeard's tonight. We got there at 8:20 and they closed at 8. So, we went to Longhorn's instead. I've eaten there several times before, and this was the first time it was bad. First, we waited 45 min for our food. Mini Me ordered her steak medium and it was rare. Bubba ordered the steamed asparagus and it was raw. He sent it back and they nuked it. Asparagus doesn't do well nuked. It will be awhile before I go back there again.


----------



## Keebs (May 1, 2011)

Bubbette said:


> Well, Bubba didn't get Blackbeard's tonight. We got there at 8:20 and they closed at 8. So, we went to Longhorn's instead. I've eaten there several times before, and this was the first time it was bad. First, we waited 45 min for our food. Mini Me ordered her steak medium and it was rare. Bubba ordered the steamed asparagus and it was raw. He sent it back and they nuked it. Asparagus doesn't do well nuked. It will be awhile before I go back there again.


Give'em a call, they should "make it up" to you!

Watching "da prez"......... I hate to "hate" anyone, but I hope this guy really is dead, now I just hope & pray our country can move forward in a very positive manner.  I pray for our troops & civilians to make this the USA that we can all be proud of!
Good Night & hope to catch ya'll on the flip side!


----------



## Bubbette (May 1, 2011)

Please pray for a family in our area (and Mini Me). There was a bad wreck and a teenage girl was killed. She has been in some classes with Mini Me and Mini Me is having difficulty with it. They didn't know each other very well, but it's hard to lose someone you saw at school everyday.The mom was driving and is bruised up. The girl's boyfriend was also in the car and has some pretty serious injuries, but I think they are thinking he will survive.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 2, 2011)

Well hard as I tried Monday has snuck in and wants  your presence.  This may make it easier . . .


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 2, 2011)

Bubbette said:


> Please pray for a family in our area (and Mini Me). There was a bad wreck and a teenage girl was killed. She has been in some classes with Mini Me and Mini Me is having difficulty with it. They didn't know each other very well, but it's hard to lose someone you saw at school everyday.The mom was driving and is bruised up. The girl's boyfriend was also in the car and has some pretty serious injuries, but I think they are thinking he will survive.



That is always tough on people.   The school will have counselors on hand today I would expect.  A prayer and a hug from you will help MiniMe.


----------



## jmfauver (May 2, 2011)

Bubbette said:


> Please pray for a family in our area (and Mini Me). There was a bad wreck and a teenage girl was killed. She has been in some classes with Mini Me and Mini Me is having difficulty with it. They didn't know each other very well, but it's hard to lose someone you saw at school everyday.The mom was driving and is bruised up. The girl's boyfriend was also in the car and has some pretty serious injuries, but I think they are thinking he will survive.



You got them!!!


----------



## jmfauver (May 2, 2011)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Well hard as I tried Monday has snuck in and wants  your presence.  This may make it easier . . .



It didn't sneak up on me...somebody kept texting me at midnight to tell me Bin Laden was dead...


----------



## Les Miles (May 2, 2011)

Morning folks.


----------



## killa86 (May 2, 2011)

good morning and good riddance osama bind over


----------



## rhbama3 (May 2, 2011)

yawn....smack, smack.
After 5 straight days of getting up to turkey hunt at 0430, i woke up at 5am and had to fight at it to get back to sleep. Gonna be hard to work this week thinking about that gobbler walking around in Brooklyn, ga.


----------



## killa86 (May 2, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> yawn....smack, smack.
> After 5 straight days of getting up to turkey hunt at 0430, i woke up at 5am and had to fight at it to get back to sleep. Gonna be hard to work this week thinking about that gobbler walking around in Brooklyn, ga.



leave one for next year.


----------



## rhbama3 (May 2, 2011)

killa86 said:


> leave one for next year.



I think of it more as having one for next week! 
I'll worry about next year um, next year.

About to go to Longhorns website and let them know what i thought of that meal last night.


----------



## UK bowhunter (May 2, 2011)

Morning peeps, Here comes another week of fun and games at the big house


----------



## jmfauver (May 2, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> Morning folks.





killa86 said:


> good morning and good riddance osama bind over





rhbama3 said:


> yawn....smack, smack.
> After 5 straight days of getting up to turkey hunt at 0430, i woke up at 5am and had to fight at it to get back to sleep. Gonna be hard to work this week thinking about that gobbler walking around in Brooklyn, ga.





KYBOWHUNTER said:


> Morning peeps, Here comes another week of fun and games at the big house




Morning all.....


----------



## UK bowhunter (May 2, 2011)

jmfauver said:


> Morning all.....



What's happnin in your neck of the woods JM?


----------



## Jeff C. (May 2, 2011)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Well hard as I tried Monday has snuck in and wants  your presence.  This may make it easier . . .





jmfauver said:


> It didn't sneak up on me...somebody kept texting me at midnight to tell me Bin Laden was dead...





Les Miles said:


> Morning folks.





killa86 said:


> good morning and good riddance osama bind over





rhbama3 said:


> yawn....smack, smack.
> After 5 straight days of getting up to turkey hunt at 0430, i woke up at 5am and had to fight at it to get back to sleep. Gonna be hard to work this week thinking about that gobbler walking around in Brooklyn, ga.





KYBOWHUNTER said:


> Morning peeps, Here comes another week of fun and games at the big house



Mornin Y'all!!!!


----------



## jmfauver (May 2, 2011)

KYBOWHUNTER said:


> What's happnin in your neck of the woods JM?



Work,work and more Work
And maybe a little fishing ...




Jeff C. said:


> Mornin Y'all!!!!



what's up Jeff


----------



## rhbama3 (May 2, 2011)

okay, now that i gave Longhorn Steakhouse a piece of my mind, it's time to head to da Big House. Sounds like Timmay is busy dis morning. Which means i'll be busy.
See ya'll later!


----------



## mudracing101 (May 2, 2011)

morning yall


----------



## Jeff C. (May 2, 2011)

jmfauver said:


> Work,work and more Work
> And maybe a little fishing ...
> 
> 
> ...



Not much Mike, just trying to avoid the News of how Obama got Bin Laden


----------



## Jeff C. (May 2, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> okay, now that i gave Longhorn Steakhouse a piece of my mind, it's time to head to da Big House. Sounds like Timmay is busy dis morning. Which means i'll be busy.
> See ya'll later!




Have a goodun bama, if that is possible!!!



mudracing101 said:


> morning yall



Mornin MUDD!!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 2, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Not much Mike, just trying to avoid the News of how Obama got Bin Laden



No kidding. First the fake Birth certificate, now this dog and pony show of a lie. I get sick to my stomach hearing any of it.


----------



## killa86 (May 2, 2011)

mornin all ye waders of the crick, i hate them durn locusts, im pretty sure they have eaten all my turkeys or at least drove em to drinkin


----------



## jmfauver (May 2, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Not much Mike, just trying to avoid the News of how Obama got Bin Laden



This story has already made me even more sick then the royal wedding


----------



## Jeff C. (May 2, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> No kidding. First the fake Birth certificate, now this dog and pony show of a lie. I get sick to my stomach hearing any of it.




I had doubts about it as soon as I saw it last night, Obama's speech, the crowd in front of the White House with all the little Socialists cheering, and now, the burial at Sea



killa86 said:


> mornin all ye waders of the crick, i hate them durn locusts, im pretty sure they have eaten all my turkeys or at least drove em to drinkin



Mornin killa....just one of many reasons for drunken turkeys



jmfauver said:


> This story has already made me even more sick then the royal wedding






I totally avoided that one also!!!


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (May 2, 2011)

Morning all


----------



## Les Miles (May 2, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Morning all



Hello


----------



## Jeff C. (May 2, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Morning all




Mornin Da-da!!


----------



## BBQBOSS (May 2, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> yawn....smack, smack.
> After 5 straight days of getting up to turkey hunt at 0430, i woke up at 5am and had to fight at it to get back to sleep. Gonna be hard to work this week thinking about that gobbler walking around in Brooklyn, ga.



Good ol Brooklyn down near Cusseta.  Got a funny work story from there when i used to work for Bellsouth.  They sure do love putting those central offices in the worst possible area of town...


----------



## Jranger (May 2, 2011)

Morning folks!


----------



## Keebs (May 2, 2011)

Bubbette said:


> Please pray for a family in our area (and Mini Me). There was a bad wreck and a teenage girl was killed. She has been in some classes with Mini Me and Mini Me is having difficulty with it. They didn't know each other very well, but it's hard to lose someone you saw at school everyday.The mom was driving and is bruised up. The girl's boyfriend was also in the car and has some pretty serious injuries, but I think they are thinking he will survive.


You got it Bubbette.......... give your MinieMe a hug from me too!



Les Miles said:


> Morning folks.






killa86 said:


> good morning and good riddance osama bind over






KYBOWHUNTER said:


> Morning peeps, Here comes another week of fun and games at the big house






Jeff C. said:


> Mornin Y'all!!!!






mudracing101 said:


> morning yall






Miguel Cervantes said:


> No kidding. First the fake Birth certificate, now this dog and pony show of a lie. I get sick to my stomach hearing any of it.


 



threeleggedpigmy said:


> Morning all






Jranger said:


> Morning folks!


----------



## BBQBOSS (May 2, 2011)

Morning to all my lovely creek waders and good morning to the rest of you other idjits.


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (May 2, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> Hello


How were the mud bugs?


Jeff C. said:


> Mornin Da-da!!


Hope all is well


BBQBOSS said:


> Good ol Brooklyn down near Cusseta.  Got a funny work story from there when i used to work for Bellsouth.  They sure do love putting those central offices in the worst possible area of town...


Cool Avatar 


Jranger said:


> Morning folks!


See you been getting some fishing in.


Keebs said:


> You got it Bubbette.......... give your MinieMe a hug from me too!




Hello Sunshine


----------



## SnowHunter (May 2, 2011)

Bubbette said:


> Please pray for a family in our area (and Mini Me). There was a bad wreck and a teenage girl was killed. She has been in some classes with Mini Me and Mini Me is having difficulty with it. They didn't know each other very well, but it's hard to lose someone you saw at school everyday.The mom was driving and is bruised up. The girl's boyfriend was also in the car and has some pretty serious injuries, but I think they are thinking he will survive.



Will do 


Mornin Flyby!!! Yall have a goodun


----------



## Jranger (May 2, 2011)

Mornin AJ...
Yeah I snuck out for a while yesterday... Gonna be a long summer on Toona. The boats just keep getting bigger and more of them.


----------



## Keebs (May 2, 2011)

BBQBOSS said:


> Morning to all my lovely creek waders and good morning to the rest of you other idjits.


 which am I this week???



SnowHunter said:


> Will do
> 
> 
> Mornin Flyby!!! Yall have a goodun


 Hey sista, I have a pic to send to you!!!


----------



## BBQBOSS (May 2, 2011)

Keebs said:


> which am I this week???
> 
> 
> Hey sista, I have a pic to send to you!!!




The loveliest of the lovely waders.


----------



## Keebs (May 2, 2011)

BBQBOSS said:


> The loveliest of the lovely waders.


 ~tingly~


----------



## Jranger (May 2, 2011)

Just confirmed. Chuck Norris just returned form his trip to Pakistan!


----------



## Keebs (May 2, 2011)

Jranger said:


> Just confirmed. Chuck Norris just returned form his trip to Pakistan!


----------



## mudracing101 (May 2, 2011)

Keebs said:


> which am I this week???
> 
> 
> Hey sista, I have a pic to send to you!!!





BBQBOSS said:


> The loveliest of the lovely waders.



ya'll get a room


----------



## SnowHunter (May 2, 2011)

Keebs said:


> which am I this week???
> 
> 
> Hey sista, I have a pic to send to you!!!



Got it!! Love it!!! Wish I had a spot to build somethin like that here!!! Yall did a terrific job


----------



## Keebs (May 2, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> ya'll get a room


 we did......well, not really a room, it was more of an open field.........with tents & stuff...........



SnowHunter said:


> Got it!! Love it!!! Wish I had a spot to build somethin like that here!!! Yall did a terrific job


 Thanks, could ya see the wheel on it?  Just "made it" to me!  Next, the porch or either the back deck, not totally sure just yet..............


----------



## mudracing101 (May 2, 2011)

Keebs said:


> we did......well, not really a room, it was more of an open field.........with tents & stuff...........
> 
> 
> Thanks, could ya see the wheel on it?  Just "made it" to me!  Next, the porch or either the back deck, not totally sure just yet..............



must not comment


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (May 2, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> must not comment



Do not be scared, you have friends in high places.



























Or do you?


----------



## Keebs (May 2, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> must not comment






threeleggedpigmy said:


> Do not be scared, you have friends in high places.
> Or do you?


 you're such a tease!


----------



## turtlebug (May 2, 2011)

Ewe!!! Tick on me tick on me!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (May 2, 2011)

Jranger said:


> Morning folks!



Mornin' JR!!!



Keebs said:


> You got it Bubbette.......... give your MinieMe a hug from me too!



Hey Baybay!!



BBQBOSS said:


> Morning to all my lovely creek waders and good morning to the rest of you other idjits.



Heyyyyyyyyy 



threeleggedpigmy said:


> How were the mud bugs?
> 
> Hope all is well
> 
> ...



Doin purty good...considerin'



SnowHunter said:


> Will do
> 
> 
> Mornin Flyby!!! Yall have a goodun



SCHMOOO!!!


----------



## Keebs (May 2, 2011)

turtlebug said:


> Ewe!!! Tick on me tick on me!!!


 Quick!! Burn it off!!  Oh wait, pull it off first THEN burn it, yeah, that's it!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 2, 2011)

turtlebug said:


> Ewe!!! Tick on me tick on me!!!



Can I check you for more ticks??


----------



## Keebs (May 2, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Hey Baybay!!


FOUR truckloads of lumber moved yesterday........ FOUR!!!
Izzz tired.............


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (May 2, 2011)

Keebs said:


> you're such a tease!





turtlebug said:


> Ewe!!! Tick on me tick on me!!!



A damsel in distress,  Did I tell you I was named after a knight of the round table.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 2, 2011)

turtlebug said:


> Ewe!!! Tick on me tick on me!!!



We used to have a PRO-fessional tick checker on here...she don't come around too much anymo Her name was SGG or Country Clover or sumpin like that. She ate a lot of  too.

Wife picked one off of her leg the other day, it's drivin her crazy, itching.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 2, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Can I check you for more ticks??



NO.....



Keebs said:


> FOUR truckloads of lumber moved yesterday........ FOUR!!!
> Izzz tired.............



I moved a bunch of logs yesterday afternoon....after I sawed them


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 2, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> NO.....



I weren't talkin' to you coona,,,,,,errr,,,,,,,,,,,cajun...


----------



## Jeff C. (May 2, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I weren't talkin' to you coona,,,,,,errr,,,,,,,,,,,cajun...


----------



## Keebs (May 2, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> NO.....
> 
> 
> 
> I moved a bunch of logs yesterday afternoon....after I sawed them


These were already sawed too, still got the "arts & craft" pile to do something with........... 



Miguel Cervantes said:


> I weren't talkin' to you coona,,,,,,errr,,,,,,,,,,,cajun...


Oh, so NOW you're picky, huh??


----------



## BBQBOSS (May 2, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> A damsel in distress,  Did I tell you I was named after a knight of the round table.



Hayyyy GA Wainnn.... I mean Gawain.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 2, 2011)

Keebs said:


> These were already sawed too, still got the "arts & craft" pile to do something with...........
> 
> 
> Oh, so NOW you're picky, huh??



I sure ain't checkin HIM for ticks...


----------



## Keebs (May 2, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I sure ain't checkin HIM for ticks...


 how 'bout me then?


----------



## BBQBOSS (May 2, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I sure ain't checkin HIM for ticks...



What about me??


----------



## Keebs (May 2, 2011)

BBQBOSS said:


> What about me??


 *I* will check you!!


----------



## BBQBOSS (May 2, 2011)

Keebs said:


> *I* will check you!!


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (May 2, 2011)

BBQBOSS said:


> Hayyyy GA Wainnn.... I mean Gawain.


I like with SIR in front 


Miguel Cervantes said:


> I sure ain't checkin HIM for ticks...



what about a shim?


----------



## Jeff C. (May 2, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I sure ain't checkin HIM for ticks...





Keebs said:


> how 'bout me then?





BBQBOSS said:


> What about me??





Keebs said:


> *I* will check you!!




I thought that's what Guineas were for


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 2, 2011)

Keebs said:


> how 'bout me then?



Can I use a magnifying glass? 



BBQBOSS said:


> What about me??



Not a prayer 



threeleggedpigmy said:


> what about a shim?



Can it JLA..


----------



## Jeff C. (May 2, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> I like with SIR in front
> 
> 
> what about a shim?


----------



## Jeff C. (May 2, 2011)

What's fer lunch???


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 2, 2011)

High!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 2, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> What's fer lunch???



I'm thinkin about going out in da woods with my .300 Sako and shooting some squirrels at long range just to watch the splat.


----------



## Keebs (May 2, 2011)

BBQBOSS said:


>


CHEEKUN!!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
			










Jeff C. said:


> I thought that's what Guineas were for


 They ARE if I could keep things from getting them!!



Miguel Cervantes said:


> Can I use a magnifying glass?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


mehby...........  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Jeff C. said:


>


  IN The CAMPFIRE?!?!?  Surely you jest!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Jeff C. said:


> What's fer lunch???


cheekun sammich...........


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (May 2, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Can I use a magnifying glass?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Got to set a standard bar.  


Jeff C. said:


>


We have a topic here.


Hooked On Quack said:


> High!





Miguel Cervantes said:


> I'm thinkin about going out in da woods with my .300 Sako and shooting some squirrels at long range just to watch the splat.



Tree rat splat art


----------



## Keebs (May 2, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> High!


HEY!!  You get my message this weekend?? 



Miguel Cervantes said:


> I'm thinkin about going out in da woods with my .300 Sako and shooting some squirrels at long range just to watch the splat.


 feeling sadistic today??


----------



## Keebs (May 2, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Got to set a standard bar.
> 
> We have a topic here.
> 
> ...


Your avatar needs it's music!!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 2, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Tree rat splat art



Something like that.



Keebs said:


> feeling sadistic today??



Worse than that.


----------



## Keebs (May 2, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Something like that.
> 
> 
> 
> Worse than that.


 OyVey............   Need some tannerite too???


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 2, 2011)

Keebs said:


> HEY!!  You get my message this weekend??
> 
> 
> feeling sadistic today??






I erased it befo Dawn got home!!


----------



## Jeff C. (May 2, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> High!




You duckin???



Miguel Cervantes said:


> I'm thinkin about going out in da woods with my .300 Sako and shooting some squirrels at long range just to watch the splat.



MMMM Appetizing...



Keebs said:


> CHEEKUN!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You shore it ain't Guinea  



threeleggedpigmy said:


> Got to set a standard bar.
> 
> We have a topic here.
> 
> ...



A multitude....



Miguel Cervantes said:


> Something like that.
> 
> 
> 
> Worse than that.




Don't nobody mess wif Miguel today....he's hot!!!

Me too!!!

Ya hear me???


----------



## Keebs (May 2, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I erased it befo Dawn got home!!


----------



## Jeff C. (May 2, 2011)

I'z hawngry!!! 

Lemme go dig around fer sumpin!!

BRB


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 2, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> I'z hawngry!!!
> 
> Lemme go dig around fer sumpin!!
> 
> BRB





Bacon and egg sammich!!


----------



## turtlebug (May 2, 2011)

Gone. 


Took the day off to spend with Fishbait at the lease and picked up a hitchiker. 


Now we're going for some lunch.


----------



## Keebs (May 2, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> I'z hawngry!!!
> 
> Lemme go dig around fer sumpin!!
> 
> BRB


 what'd ya come up wiff??



turtlebug said:


> Gone.
> 
> 
> Took the day off to spend with Fishbait at the lease and picked up a hitchiker.
> ...


 you ain't got him gone yet???


----------



## Jeff C. (May 2, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Bacon and egg sammich!!



Yeah boy!!! 



turtlebug said:


> Gone.
> 
> 
> Took the day off to spend with Fishbait at the lease and picked up a hitchiker.
> ...




It'll itch for days...



Keebs said:


> what'd ya come up wiff??
> 
> 
> you ain't got him gone yet???



AHHSOOO....Chinee noodle wif Guinea hen top off wiff Tiger sauce and toast


----------



## Keebs (May 2, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> AHHSOOO....Chinee noodle wif Guinea hen top off wiff Tiger sauce and toast


Beats my cheekun sammich for sure!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 2, 2011)

Almost time to don the hardhat, steel toed boots, leather gloves and safety glasses . . .


No not work, carrying Dawn fishing!!


----------



## Jeff C. (May 2, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Almost time to don the hardhat, steel toed boots, leather gloves and safety glasses . . .
> 
> 
> No not work, carrying Dawn fishing!!



LUCKY YOU!!


----------



## Keebs (May 2, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Almost time to don the hardhat, steel toed boots, leather gloves and safety glasses . . .
> 
> 
> No not work, carrying Dawn fishing!!


How many outfits has she tried on??? 


Jeff C. said:


> LUCKY YOU!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 2, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> LUCKY YOU!!






Maybe she won't pierce my OTHER nipple this time . . .


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 2, 2011)

Keebs said:


> How many outfits has she tried on???





She and Suzie are still outside tanning by da pool!


----------



## Jeff C. (May 2, 2011)

Keebs said:


> How many outfits has she tried on???




I'm still tryin to git the picture of a nekkid Quack donning a Hardhat, steeltoe boots, leather gloves, and goggles outta my head



Hooked On Quack said:


> Maybe she won't pierce my OTHER nipple this time . . .



Ouch!!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 2, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> She and Suzie are still outside tanning by da pool!



That statement is useless without................aww nevermind..


----------



## slip (May 2, 2011)

Phew, whatta day. No birdies though.

Walked in right at first light, and we're walking down the road almost at dad's spot, something on the edge of the woods jumps up and runs off, i thought it was a deer because it sounded heavy, well as you can imagine we both stoped and said "wahwas that!" ... We stood there for a second and it runs back at us, stops again right at the wood line and hissed, i got some rocks from the road and started throwing them at where the bushes were moving to scare it off and keep from having to shoot and ruin the day there. It didnt really care about the rocks being thrown and stuck around for a minute, then we heard a gobble behind us and said to heck with this, set up and got ready...The turkey was real hot, gobbled back to every call...then shut up and wham it was over like that.

Im thinking bobcat? Im not sure of anything else that would hiss or want to defend something like that...


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 2, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> I'm still tryin to git the picture of a nekkid Quack donning a Hardhat, steeltoe boots, leather gloves, and goggles outta my head
> 
> 
> 
> Ouch!!!





I never mentioned NEKKID, you're fantasizing again!!





Miguel Cervantes said:


> That statement is useless without................aww nevermind..






You want a pic of Suzie by da pool??


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 2, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I never mentioned NEKKID, you're fantasizing again!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You do know that the human brain has  2 halves, it's ok to use both of them at the same time...


----------



## Keebs (May 2, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> She and Suzie are still outside tanning by da pool!






Jeff C. said:


> I'm still tryin to git the picture of a nekkid Quack donning a Hardhat, steeltoe boots, leather gloves, and goggles outta my head
> Ouch!!!


Mmmmmmmmmmm  thanks..........



Miguel Cervantes said:


> That statement is useless without................aww nevermind..


 You know what Suzie looks like.............. 


slip said:


> Phew, whatta day. No birdies though.
> 
> Walked in right at first light, and we're walking down the road almost at dad's spot, something on the edge of the woods jumps up and runs off, i thought it was a deer because it sounded heavy, well as you can imagine we both stoped and said "wahwas that!" ... We stood there for a second and it runs back at us, stops again right at the wood line and hissed, i got some rocks from the road and started throwing them at where the bushes were moving to scare it off and keep from having to shoot and ruin the day there. It didnt really care about the rocks being thrown and stuck around for a minute, then we heard a gobble behind us and said to heck with this, set up and got ready...The turkey was real hot, gobbled back to every call...then shut up and wham it was over like that.
> 
> Im thinking bobcat? Im not sure of anything else that would hiss or want to defend something like that...


Hiss - feline, yup, I'd vote bobcat!



Hooked On Quack said:


> I never mentioned NEKKID, you're fantasizing again!!
> You want a pic of Suzie by da pool??






Miguel Cervantes said:


> You do know that the human brain has  2 halves, it's ok to use both of them at the same time...


And take ALLLL the fun out of it???


----------



## Jeff C. (May 2, 2011)

slip said:


> Phew, whatta day. No birdies though.
> 
> Walked in right at first light, and we're walking down the road almost at dad's spot, something on the edge of the woods jumps up and runs off, i thought it was a deer because it sounded heavy, well as you can imagine we both stoped and said "wahwas that!" ... We stood there for a second and it runs back at us, stops again right at the wood line and hissed, i got some rocks from the road and started throwing them at where the bushes were moving to scare it off and keep from having to shoot and ruin the day there. It didnt really care about the rocks being thrown and stuck around for a minute, then we heard a gobble behind us and said to heck with this, set up and got ready...The turkey was real hot, gobbled back to every call...then shut up and wham it was over like that.
> 
> Im thinking bobcat? Im not sure of anything else that would hiss or want to defend something like that...



Prolly just a BIGFOOT!!! 



Hooked On Quack said:


> I never mentioned NEKKID, you're fantasizing again!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Send me a pic then



Miguel Cervantes said:


> You do know that the human brain has  2 halves, it's ok to use both of them at the same time...


----------



## slip (May 2, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Hiss - feline, yup, I'd vote bobcat!


Had to figure it was a cat, nothing but mean.


Jeff C. said:


> Prolly just a BIGFOOT!!!



Have you ever made a plaque for Bigfoot feet?


----------



## Jeff C. (May 2, 2011)

slip said:


> Had to figure it was a cat, nothing but mean.
> 
> 
> Have you ever made a plaque for Bigfoot feet?



Not yet, but what a Great idea!!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 2, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> You do know that the human brain has  2 halves, it's ok to use both of them at the same time...




Half of mine is fried, I'm fortunate to do as well as this.






Jeff C. said:


> Prolly just a BIGFOOT!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Send me a pic then








You sick, sick man . . . INCOMING!!!!


----------



## mudracing101 (May 2, 2011)




----------



## Keebs (May 2, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


>


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (May 2, 2011)

Keebs said:


>


----------



## Keebs (May 2, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


>


----------



## killa86 (May 2, 2011)

hey keebs, tripod, mud


----------



## Keebs (May 2, 2011)

killa86 said:


> hey keebs, tripod, mud


 hEY, WhuT uP?


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (May 2, 2011)

killa86 said:


> hey keebs, tripod, mud



What is up Killa


----------



## killa86 (May 2, 2011)

Keebs said:


> hEY, WhuT uP?






threeleggedpigmy said:


> What is up Killa



not much waders, just came back from an excruciatingly painful weekend of listening to cicadas. no turkeys to be found i think they all choked on cicadas


----------



## mudracing101 (May 2, 2011)

Keebs said:


>





killa86 said:


> hey keebs, tripod, mud



what it is


----------



## Keebs (May 2, 2011)

killa86 said:


> not much waders, just came back from an excruciatingly painful weekend of listening to cicadas. no turkeys to be found i think they all choked on cicadas


I heard a couple this weekend, but they haven't started hard & heavy out my way yet.


----------



## killa86 (May 2, 2011)

Keebs said:


> I heard a couple this weekend, but they haven't started hard & heavy out my way yet.



its bad cause i was so ready to come home to get away from them. no sound of them here in jackson county yet.


----------



## killa86 (May 2, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> what it is



what it be?


----------



## Keebs (May 2, 2011)

killa86 said:


> its bad cause i was so ready to come home to get away from them. no sound of them here in jackson county yet.


I kinda like the sound of them, it's eerie & awsome at the same time!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 2, 2011)

Whoooaaaaaaaa!!!  Man FB is da place to pick up X's!!


----------



## mudracing101 (May 2, 2011)

Keebs said:


> I kinda like the sound of them, it's eerie & awsome at the same time!



I aint heard none around here,hhmmmm


----------



## BBQBOSS (May 2, 2011)

Somebody better go jump on that $675 glock for sale on the marketplace before someone else scoops it up!!!


----------



## mudracing101 (May 2, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Whoooaaaaaaaa!!!  Man FB is da place to pick up X's!!



Or to become an x


----------



## mudracing101 (May 2, 2011)

BBQBOSS said:


> Somebody better go jump on that $675 glock for sale on the marketplace before someone else scoops it up!!!



There are some tires on there that need jumpin on too, Quack should get and put em on his jeep


----------



## killa86 (May 2, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Whoooaaaaaaaa!!!  Man FB is da place to pick up X's!!



yeah we could start a new show called the X-Quacktor


----------



## killa86 (May 2, 2011)

BBQBOSS said:


> Somebody better go jump on that $675 glock for sale on the marketplace before someone else scoops it up!!!



glocks are extremely durable so jumping up and down on one should be fine


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (May 2, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Whoooaaaaaaaa!!!  Man FB is da place to pick up X's!!



Promise


----------



## Keebs (May 2, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Whoooaaaaaaaa!!!  Man FB is da place to pick up X's!!


I thought you wuz fishin................ 



mudracing101 said:


> I aint heard none around here,hhmmmm


they ain't let loose yet, give it time.......



mudracing101 said:


> Or to become an x


 more like it!


----------



## rhbama3 (May 2, 2011)

afternoon, folks!
Just got home from work. A buddy killed a real nice gobbler this morning and left it in a cooler on my doorstep. I get to keep the meat but i have to cape it out for him.


----------



## mudracing101 (May 2, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> afternoon, folks!
> Just got home from work. A buddy killed a real nice gobbler this morning and left it in a cooler on my doorstep. I get to keep the meat but i have to cape it out for him.



You finally got a turkey , congrats


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (May 2, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> afternoon, folks!
> Just got home from work. A buddy killed a real nice gobbler this morning and left it in a cooler on my doorstep. I get to keep the meat but i have to cape it out for him.



Quick  Photo op.


----------



## slip (May 2, 2011)

killa86 said:


> not much waders, just came back from an excruciatingly painful weekend of listening to cicadas. no turkeys to be found i think they all choked on cicadas



Man them things are so loud it aint even funny.

bout gotta shove one in each ear so you cant hear anything anymore


----------



## rhbama3 (May 2, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> You finally got a turkey , congrats





threeleggedpigmy said:


> Quick  Photo op.



Naw, i ain't doing that. I got my heart set on the one i chased all weekend. If i take him down, you can bet he'll be preserved for posterity!


----------



## Keebs (May 2, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> afternoon, folks!
> Just got home from work. A buddy killed a real nice gobbler this morning and left it in a cooler on my doorstep. I get to keep the meat but i have to cape it out for him.


kewl, if I kill a deer will ya clean it & split the meat with me??



slip said:


> Man them things are so loud it aint even funny.
> 
> bout gotta shove one in each ear so you cant hear anything anymore


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (May 2, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Naw, i ain't doing that. I got my heart set on the one i chased all weekend. If i take him down, you can bet he'll be preserved for posterity!



I knew you would never.


I wish you the best of luck on that little boger!


----------



## jsullivan03 (May 2, 2011)




----------



## mudracing101 (May 2, 2011)

jsullivan03 said:


>


----------



## Les Miles (May 2, 2011)




----------



## jsullivan03 (May 2, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


>



What?   I didn't do nothing this time I promise!


----------



## mudracing101 (May 2, 2011)

jsullivan03 said:


> What?   I didn't do nothing this time I promise!



I wasnt shooting at you, i thought i saw a coyote


----------



## mudracing101 (May 2, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> :biggrin3


----------



## jsullivan03 (May 2, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> I wasnt shooting at you, i thought i saw a coyote


----------



## Keebs (May 2, 2011)

jsullivan03 said:


> What?   I didn't do nothing this time I promise!


 sureeeeee


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 2, 2011)




----------



## Les Miles (May 2, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


>















Miguel Cervantes said:


>




Where you running off to Spaniard???


----------



## jsullivan03 (May 2, 2011)

Keebs said:


> sureeeeee



Nobody saw me do it, I didn't tell anybody I did it......Sooooo I didn't do nothin'.


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (May 2, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


>





Les Miles said:


> Where you running off to Spaniard???



He not running off.  He is flanking you.  By the time you read this.  Well enough said


----------



## Les Miles (May 2, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> He not running off.  He is flanking you.  By the time you read this.  Well enough said



I ain't skeered of Hugh. He's an old man and his joints creek so much he sounds like a rusty wagon trying to sneak up on you. 

Besides.... I got mad ninja skills.


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (May 2, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> I ain't skeered of Hugh. He's an old man and his joints creek so much he sounds like a rusty wagon trying to sneak up on you.
> 
> Besides.... I got mad ninja breath.



Yes, we have know.  Do I need to post the pic again.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 2, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> Besides.... I got bad ninji breath.


----------



## Keebs (May 2, 2011)

jsullivan03 said:


> Nobody _*saw me do it*_, I didn't tell anybody I did it......Sooooo I didn't do nothin'.


you young'uns, I swanee!!



threeleggedpigmy said:


> He not running off.  He is flanking you.  By the time you read this.  Well enough said






Les Miles said:


> I so skeered of Hugh. He's an old man with mad ninja skills when he sets his mind to sneak up on you.
> 
> I haven't got mad ninja skills.


----------



## Les Miles (May 2, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Yes, we have know.  Do I need to post the pic again.



Silly Mod. 

First it was Keebs and now I gotta deal with you...


----------



## Keebs (May 2, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> Silly Mod.
> 
> First it was Keebs and now I gotta deal with you...


 We Are Fam - ah - Ly!


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (May 2, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> Silly Mod.
> 
> First it was Keebs and now I gotta deal with you...



That tickles


----------



## Keebs (May 2, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> That tickles



 Quack's gonna git Jealous!!!!!!
HEY MUD, hold the door!!!!!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 2, 2011)




----------



## Les Miles (May 2, 2011)

Tip of the day...

Never run out of toilet paper after eating lots of spicy crawfish. 

Now I have to go buy another bath sheet...


----------



## boneboy96 (May 2, 2011)

Afternoon, evening all.


----------



## slip (May 2, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> Tip of the day...
> 
> Never run out of toilet paper after eating lots of spicy crawfish.
> 
> Now I have to go buy another bath sheet...


TMI thread killer.


boneboy96 said:


> Afternoon, evening all.



Afternoon BB.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 2, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> Tip of the day...
> 
> Never run out of toilet paper after eating lots of spicy crawfish.
> 
> Now I have to go buy another bath sheet...





slip said:


> TMI thread killer.
> 
> 
> Afternoon BB.



Likely will cut down on house guests also.


----------



## boneboy96 (May 2, 2011)

slip said:


> TMI thread killer.
> 
> 
> Afternoon BB.



How ya doing there Slip?   Any more cheekuns flapping in your face lately?


----------



## rhbama3 (May 2, 2011)

Keebs said:


> kewl, if I kill a deer will ya clean it & split the meat with me??


Yes, Ma'am, I certainly will! 
I love to eat deer meat but honestly would be just as happy getting a doe someone else shot than doing it myself. Not a horn hunter and some people take it waaaayy to serious when you start shooting their buck bait. 


threeleggedpigmy said:


> I knew you would never.
> 
> 
> I wish you the best of luck on that little boger!


I want him bad, bro. That bird looked huge. Just the way he acts makes me think he is a veteran. He has a specific route and there is no way to sneak in on him. He ain't about to walk in a foodplot and his roost area is too open to get close. 


jsullivan03 said:


> Nobody saw me do it, I didn't tell anybody I did it......Sooooo I didn't do nothin'.


Yeah, whatever. Krickits waiting on you with a baseball bat. Don't forget to zig zag......


Les Miles said:


> Tip of the day...
> 
> Never run out of toilet paper after eating lots of spicy crawfish.
> 
> Now I have to go buy another bath sheet...


Can't take you anywhere.....


boneboy96 said:


> Afternoon, evening all.



What up,  Bob-bro? 

Just finished caping and boraxing TB's bird. 12 inch beard and 1 1/4 daggers. I called him twice to be sure he didn't want to take him to a taxidermist instead. I told Bubbette she was lucky i didn't shoot it because he'd either be flying down a wall or strutting in the man-cave. 
Anyway, i got all the meat from him and thinking the next week on call would be a good one to make turkey vegetable soup again. Man, that is some good stuff!


----------



## BBQBOSS (May 2, 2011)

So i was sitting here bored thinking about ol Osamma ben shotten and the sponge bob square pants song popped in my head.  

Who lives in a pineapple under the sea
O-Sama-Bin-Laden

Everyone sing with me, now! 

Yall can thank me later for putting that song in your head.


----------



## rhbama3 (May 2, 2011)

BBQBOSS said:


> So i was sitting here bored thinking about ol Osamma ben shotten and the sponge bob square pants song popped in my head.
> 
> Who lives in a pineapple under the sea
> O-Sama-Bin-Laden
> ...



I hope they weighed him down with cans of bacon bits. 
Now i can't get that stoopid song outta my head. Thanks, Boss.


----------



## turtlebug (May 2, 2011)

Alrighty then, tick checks have been completed.  

I had two, never bit, that we know of, just found em crawling around on me. 

Thoroughly enjoyed my day off with Fishbait. Loved loved loved our new lease. Bait has been doing some serious work on our 150 acres and food plots. I got some NICE tracks all through MY area.  

Had a shower and a nap, Fishbait cooking supper, my little world is happy right now. 

Hi Wobbert-Woo!


----------



## rhbama3 (May 2, 2011)

turtlebug said:


> Alrighty then, tick checks have been completed.
> 
> I had two, never bit, that we know of, just found em crawling around on me.
> 
> ...



Sounds like a good day, Bugsy!! 
As far as ticks, after 5 days of turkey hunting, i ended up with 4 ticks( 2 dug in), 2 chiggers( both dug in), tons of skeeter bites, and lots of scratches. Can't wait to do it again!!!!


----------



## slip (May 2, 2011)

Speaking of ticks, i pulled 14 off me today and 11 yesterday.

We need a feral guinea population.


----------



## boneboy96 (May 2, 2011)

Sounds like a good time was had by all!


----------



## boneboy96 (May 2, 2011)

BBQBOSS said:


> So i was sitting here bored thinking about ol Osamma ben shotten and the sponge bob square pants song popped in my head.
> 
> Who lives in a pineapple under the sea
> O-Sama-Bin-Laden
> ...



Sponge Bob square pants...thanks idjit!


----------



## slip (May 2, 2011)

boneboy96 said:


> How ya doing there Slip?   Any more cheekuns flapping in your face lately?



All is well here, you?


Nah, i had a long talk with them all and put them all in their place....


----------



## Jeff C. (May 2, 2011)

Evenin' dribblin' waders!!!


----------



## rhbama3 (May 2, 2011)

who wrecked my kitchen? 













Oh yeah. I did.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 2, 2011)

That was weird.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 2, 2011)

Have Ms Bubbette clean it up!!!


----------



## boneboy96 (May 2, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> That was weird.



U ain't just whistling Dixie!


----------



## boneboy96 (May 2, 2011)

Hi there Jeff.   We gotta get together...grab a shovel and a beer!   Hey Robert!   Tbug, Rutt and Cody.


----------



## turtlebug (May 2, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> who wrecked my kitchen?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Can't blame us, it's still too early.    

One thing on the menu before the ritual "killing o' the hogs and touching o' the noses" begins, finding me a more comfy pair of snake boots. Bait thought I was kidding when I said my most comfy pair was rubbing my feet raw just like the ill-fitting Chippewas. Until he saw my akles.  Then he realized why I started walking slower and slower.  

I may have to give up a few inches of protection and buy the Youth boots.  




Miguel Cervantes said:


> That was weird.



Whazzat?


----------



## turtlebug (May 2, 2011)

boneboy96 said:


> Hi there Jeff.   We gotta get together...grab a shovel and a beer!   Hey Robert!   Tbug, Rutt and Cody.



Hi Bob ba bob ba bob bob bob.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 2, 2011)

turtlebug said:


> Whazzat?



The forum had a hiccup.

Did you find all of your ticks??


----------



## Jeff C. (May 2, 2011)

boneboy96 said:


> Hi there Jeff.   We gotta get together...grab a shovel and a beer!   Hey Robert!   Tbug, Rutt and Cody.



Dang sure do I'm gonna be gone this week-end though


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 2, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Dang sure do I'm gonna be gone this week-end though



I didn't tell him what it was about Bob, I swear I didn't...


----------



## turtlebug (May 2, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> The forum had a hiccup.
> 
> Did you find all of your ticks??





I think the forum was having major acid reflux from about 5am til around 9am. I was so lost walking around the lease not being able to read the Campfire.  


Fishbait found the other rogue tick. On my neck... while we were eating lunch.   

No bites, just two crawlers.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (May 2, 2011)

boneboy96 said:


> Hi there Jeff.   We gotta get together...grab a shovel and a beer!   Hey Robert!   Tbug, Rutt and Cody.


Evening Bob!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 2, 2011)

turtlebug said:


> No bites, just two crawlers.



Maybe y'all have some of those funny ticks down there that don't like women's. They weren't pink or rainbow colored ticks were they?


----------



## Bubbette (May 2, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Have Ms Bubbette clean it up!!!



Nope! I have a doctor's note.


----------



## boneboy96 (May 2, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Dang sure do I'm gonna be gone this week-end though



I have next week off!


----------



## Sterlo58 (May 2, 2011)

turtlebug said:


> One thing on the menu before the ritual "killing o' the hogs and touching o' the noses" begins, finding me a more comfy pair of snake boots. Bait thought I was kidding when I said my most comfy pair was rubbing my feet raw just like the ill-fitting Chippewas. Until he saw my akles.  Then he realized why I started walking slower and slower.
> 
> I may have to give up a few inches of protection and buy the Youth boots.



Just got me a new pair of Danners and they are like wearing tennis shoes. I LUV's MY DANNERS.


----------



## boneboy96 (May 2, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I didn't tell him what it was about Bob, I swear I didn't...



Heck, you are coming over too!


----------



## boneboy96 (May 2, 2011)

Alrighty, time to go grab a tv remote and disappear for a bit.   Later peeps!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 2, 2011)

boneboy96 said:


> Heck, you are coming over too!



Nuh uhhh, we're less than 4 weeks away from DOG III. I'm not gettin put in traction over building a wall this close to that event.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 2, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I didn't tell him what it was about Bob, I swear I didn't...



 I thought he was referring to the lies we would need to dig ourselves out of after several cold beverages





turtlebug said:


> I think the forum was having major acid reflux from about 5am til around 9am. I was so lost walking around the lease not being able to read the Campfire.
> 
> 
> Fishbait found the other rogue tick. On my neck... while we were eating lunch.
> ...



You are LUCKY gal!!! 



RUTTNBUCK said:


> Evening Bob!!



Evenin RUTT!!



Bubbette said:


> Nope! I have a doctor's note.



Like dem union teachers in Wisconsin 



boneboy96 said:


> I have next week off!



I'll get back witcha



Sterlo58 said:


> Just got me a new pair of Danners and they are like wearing tennis shoes. I LUV's MY DANNERS.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 2, 2011)

slow up in heah....


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (May 2, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> slow up in heah....




forum hiccuped and everyone ran for the hills.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 2, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> forum hiccuped and everyone ran for the hills.




That's how it usually is for me.... workin ok for now though 'knock on wood'


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (May 2, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> That's how it usually is for me.... workin ok for now though 'knock on wood'



Shhhhhhhhhhhh  Do not tell them, I pushed the wrong button.


----------



## BBQBOSS (May 2, 2011)

Whats going on up in heyah!?!?!?!?


----------



## rhbama3 (May 2, 2011)

okay, kitchen finished, turkey finished, supper finished, and Pawn Stars coming on. Time to chill.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 2, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Shhhhhhhhhhhh  Do not tell them, I pushed the wrong button.




Push dat button more often...



BBQBOSS said:


> Whats going on up in heyah!?!?!?!?



Nuttin Honey...



rhbama3 said:


> okay, kitchen finished, turkey finished, supper finished, and Pawn Stars coming on. Time to chill.



Ms Bubbette cleaned up da kischen


----------



## Jeff C. (May 2, 2011)

Reckon I'll chill out too!!!


----------



## Seth carter (May 2, 2011)

The grass is always greener on the otherside unless chuck norris was there it is soaked with blood and tears


----------



## boneboy96 (May 3, 2011)

I'm So alone,  what happened to the nightnight crew here>?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 3, 2011)

boneboy96 said:


> I'm So alone,  what happened to the nightnight crew here>?



They turned in to the nightie night crew?  

Early but the coffee is brewed.


----------



## jmfauver (May 3, 2011)

morning folks......


----------



## boneboy96 (May 3, 2011)

boneboy96 said:


> I'm So alone,  what happened to the nightnight crew here>?





gobbleinwoods said:


> They turned in to the nightie night crew?
> 
> Early but the coffee is brewed.


Well thanks there GW!  


jmfauver said:


> morning folks......


Morning Mike!


----------



## jmfauver (May 3, 2011)

boneboy96 said:


> Well thanks there GW!
> 
> Morning Mike!



Morning BB....How goes it?


----------



## boneboy96 (May 3, 2011)

jmfauver said:


> Morning BB....How goes it?



Going alright.   Have a long week this week but I'm off next week!


----------



## UK bowhunter (May 3, 2011)

mornin' GONr's...


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 3, 2011)

Mornin, how y'all doin, gotta go, see ya later.


----------



## jmfauver (May 3, 2011)

boneboy96 said:


> Going alright.   Have a long week this week but I'm off next week!



They pushed our move back 2 weeks...I may take Friday off,before the long drag begins



KYBOWHUNTER said:


> mornin' GONr's...



Morning



Miguel Cervantes said:


> Mornin, how y'all doin, gotta go, see ya later.



Morning miguel


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 3, 2011)

morning jm, BB, spaniard, kybow

just a quick trip through.  been a busy morning already.  Put fertilizer on the garden expecting rain.   

time to SSandS for work.


----------



## jmfauver (May 3, 2011)

gobbleinwoods said:


> morning jm, BB, spaniard, kybow
> 
> just a quick trip through.  been a busy morning already.  Put fertilizer on the garden expecting rain.
> 
> time to SSandS for work.



Now I know what that smell is


----------



## mudracing101 (May 3, 2011)

wait fer it.........


----------



## mudracing101 (May 3, 2011)

wait...................


----------



## mudracing101 (May 3, 2011)

Bam!! Good Morning!!


----------



## jmfauver (May 3, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> Bam!! Good Morning!!



You waited too long


----------



## Keebs (May 3, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> Bam!! Good Morning!!


you just love doing that doncha??



jmfauver said:


> You waited too long


 no he didn't!

Mernin Folks!


----------



## mudracing101 (May 3, 2011)

jmfauver said:


> You waited too long





Keebs said:


> you just love doing that doncha??
> 
> 
> no he didn't!
> ...



Yeah, no i didnt


----------



## jsullivan03 (May 3, 2011)

mornin window lickers.


----------



## Keebs (May 3, 2011)

jsullivan03 said:


> mornin window lickers.


 Mernin Sulli!


----------



## jmfauver (May 3, 2011)

Keebs said:


> you just love doing that doncha??
> 
> 
> no he didn't!
> ...



Morning



mudracing101 said:


> Yeah, no i didnt



YES you did!



jsullivan03 said:


> mornin window lickers.



Morning Sulli


----------



## mudracing101 (May 3, 2011)

jsullivan03 said:


> mornin window lickers.


Morning


jmfauver said:


> Morning
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well look and see what the first post on this page is, ha , nah nah


----------



## Keebs (May 3, 2011)

jmfauver said:


> YES you did!





mudracing101 said:


> Morning
> 
> Well look and see what the first post on this page is, ha , nah nah


----------



## bigox911 (May 3, 2011)

Hellooooo


----------



## mudracing101 (May 3, 2011)

bigox911 said:


> Hellooooo



mernin


----------



## jmfauver (May 3, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> Morning
> 
> 
> Well look and see what the first post on this page is, ha , nah nah



It's a page just like the other 20 in each driveler



bigox911 said:


> Hellooooo



Morning OX


----------



## Jranger (May 3, 2011)

Mornin folks


----------



## Keebs (May 3, 2011)

bigox911 said:


> Hellooooo


 Hey there!



Jranger said:


> Mornin folks


 Niiiiice!!!


----------



## mudracing101 (May 3, 2011)

jmfauver said:


> It's a page just like the other 20 in each driveler
> 
> 
> 
> Morning OX


 Dont be haten



Jranger said:


> Mornin folks



Morning


----------



## Krickit (May 3, 2011)

Mornin' er'body!


----------



## bigox911 (May 3, 2011)

jmfauver said:


> It's a page just like the other 20 in each driveler
> 
> 
> 
> Morning OX





Keebs said:


> Hey there!
> 
> 
> Niiiiice!!!





Jranger said:


> Mornin folks








Krickit said:


> Mornin' er'body!



And a great day to yall


----------



## jmfauver (May 3, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> Dont be haten
> 
> 
> 
> Morning



Kids!



Krickit said:


> Mornin' er'body!



Morning Kricket


----------



## Keebs (May 3, 2011)

Krickit said:


> Mornin' er'body!


Hey girl, how goes it?


----------



## Keebs (May 3, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> Dont be haten





jmfauver said:


> Kids!


----------



## Les Miles (May 3, 2011)

Hey Keebs, JM, Mud, & BigOx


----------



## mudracing101 (May 3, 2011)

Krickit said:


> Mornin' er'body!



Good morning


----------



## mudracing101 (May 3, 2011)

jmfauver said:


> Kids!
> 
> 
> 
> Morning Kricket





Keebs said:


>


----------



## Keebs (May 3, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> Hey Keebs, JM, Mud, & BigOx


 mornin............


----------



## Les Miles (May 3, 2011)

Keebs said:


> mornin............



Bath sheets are expensive....especially the nice ones. 

Just saying.


----------



## jmfauver (May 3, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> Hey Keebs, JM, Mud, & BigOx



Morning


----------



## Keebs (May 3, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> I need a belly rub.........anyone seen Quack?
> 
> Just saying.


----------



## Les Miles (May 3, 2011)

Keebs said:


>



I'm affend and going back to the sport forum.


----------



## Keebs (May 3, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> I'm affend and going back to the sport forum.


 kewl, me too!!


----------



## Keebs (May 3, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> I'm affend and going back to the sport forum.


 I couldn't find him ANYWHERE!!!

 what's fer lunch???


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 3, 2011)




----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 3, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


>


----------



## Keebs (May 3, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


>





Hooked On Quack said:


>


----------



## david w. (May 3, 2011)

Keebs said:


>


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 3, 2011)

Keebs said:


>


----------



## Keebs (May 3, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


>


 whaaaa???????????


----------



## Keebs (May 3, 2011)

david w. said:


>


 you do it & it's ok, *I* do it & get


----------



## david w. (May 3, 2011)

Keebs said:


> you do it & it's ok, *I* do it & get


----------



## Keebs (May 3, 2011)

david w. said:


>


 dangedgoololboynetwork, aliveanddoingwellIsee...............


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 3, 2011)

Keebs said:


>


----------



## david w. (May 3, 2011)

Keebs said:


> dangedgoololboynetwork, aliveanddoingwellIsee...............



Bad keebs bad.


----------



## david w. (May 3, 2011)

Keebs said:


>


----------



## Keebs (May 3, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


>





david w. said:


> Bad keebs bad.





david w. said:


>



CUT IT OUT!!!!!or I'll be pressed to pull out my secret WMD!!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 3, 2011)

Keebs said:


> CUT IT OUT!!!!!or I'll be pressed to pull out my secret WMD!!!


----------



## Keebs (May 3, 2011)




----------



## david w. (May 3, 2011)

Keebs said:


>



We gotta keep it PG.


----------



## Keebs (May 3, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


>






david w. said:


> We gotta keep it PG.


only when you know who's are around..............


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 3, 2011)

Keebs said:


>


----------



## Keebs (May 3, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


>


 NOW you act all *innocent*


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 3, 2011)

Keebs said:


> NOW you act all *innocent*


----------



## Keebs (May 3, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


>


 yeah, I know better too...............


----------



## Keebs (May 3, 2011)

What ya'll think??


----------



## Les Miles (May 3, 2011)

Keebs said:


> lesmilesismyfavoritedriveler andilovetowashdishesandtalkrealloud...............


----------



## Nugefan (May 3, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


>



I like milkshakes ....


----------



## david w. (May 3, 2011)

Keebs said:


> What ya'll think??



What it be's?


----------



## Keebs (May 3, 2011)

Les Miles said:


>






david w. said:


> What it be's?


The lean-to that I helped build onto the shop............ keepin it rustic............


----------



## Les Miles (May 3, 2011)

Nugefan said:


> I like milkshakes ....



Here's one for you and one for Quack


----------



## Keebs (May 3, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> Here's one for you and one for Quack



I PROMISE that is NOT the kind Nuge nor Quack prefer!!


----------



## Jranger (May 3, 2011)

Keebs said:


> What ya'll think??



Nice! Come build mine now


----------



## Les Miles (May 3, 2011)

Keebs said:


> What ya'll think??



Looks like someone needs to mow their grass.


----------



## Nugefan (May 3, 2011)

Keebs said:


> I PROMISE that is NOT the kind Nuge nor Quack prefer!!



where's that blushing smiley when I need one ....


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 3, 2011)

Keebs said:


> What ya'll think??





Looks really good Keebs!!


----------



## david w. (May 3, 2011)

Keebs said:


> The lean-to that I helped build onto the shop............ keepin it rustic............



Looks good.That flower in the hanging basket is growing up a storm.


----------



## Keebs (May 3, 2011)

Jranger said:


> Nice! Come build mine now


Word to da wise, square it, square it, SQUARE IT!!



Hooked On Quack said:


> Looks really good Keebs!!


 thanks darlin'!



david w. said:


> Looks good.That flower in the hanging basket is growing up a storm.


And the hummers LOVE it too!!

Uuuhh, Les??? There is NO grass!! I live in a dang nigh sand pit!!


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (May 3, 2011)

Bottom of the Afternoon to you.


----------



## david w. (May 3, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Bottom of the Afternoon to you.



Good day.


----------



## Keebs (May 3, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Bottom of the Afternoon to you.


 they got you chained to da door agin, ain't they???


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 3, 2011)

Too early for beer??


----------



## Les Miles (May 3, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Uuuhh, Les??? There is NO grass!! I live in a dang nigh sand pit!!



hu·mor  (hymr) n. - The quality that makes something laughable or amusing; funniness.


----------



## Nugefan (May 3, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Too early for beer??



no but how 'bout a milkshake ....


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (May 3, 2011)

david w. said:


> Good day.


Hello Brother Dave 


Keebs said:


> they got you chained to da door agin, ain't they???


They switched to chain, because I kept chewing threw the ropes.


Hooked On Quack said:


> Too early for beer??



That like saying is it to early for a caprisun.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 3, 2011)

Nugefan said:


> no but how 'bout a milkshake ....





I must be missing sumpin??


----------



## Nugefan (May 3, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I must be missing sumpin??



man you slipping in your old age ...


----------



## Keebs (May 3, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Too early for beer??


Nevah!



Les Miles said:


> hu·mor  (hymr) n. - The quality that makes something laughable or amusing; funniness.


 I know humor when I see/hear it, I ain't heard/seen it yet...... 


Nugefan said:


> no but how 'bout a milkshake ....






threeleggedpigmy said:


> Hello Brother Dave
> They switched to chain, because I kept chewing threw the ropes.
> 
> That like saying is it to early for a caprisun.


----------



## Nugefan (May 3, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I must be missing sumpin??



now you understand >>>>


----------



## Nugefan (May 3, 2011)

Keebs said:


> :




where you goin' in such a hurry ....


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 3, 2011)

Nugefan said:


> now you understand >>>>





Yep, gotcha!!


----------



## Keebs (May 3, 2011)

Nugefan said:


> where you goin' in such a hurry ....


had to make sure I weren't around when ya'll went to slurpin.........



Hooked On Quack said:


> Yep, gotcha!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 3, 2011)

1. . .


----------



## BBQBOSS (May 3, 2011)

Just got off the phone with Otis/Self/Idjit and ummm...well... how do i put this... He says he will vote for Obama in 2012 now and he realizes that Obama is the answer.


----------



## Keebs (May 3, 2011)

BBQBOSS said:


> Just got off the phone with Otis/Self/Idjit and ummm...well... how do i put this... He says he will vote for Obama in 2012 now and he realizes that Obama is the answer.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 3, 2011)

BBQBOSS said:


> Just got off the phone with Otis/Self/Idjit and ummm...well... how do i put this... He says he will vote for Obama in 2012 now and he realizes that Obama is the answer.


----------



## david w. (May 3, 2011)

BBQBOSS said:


> Just got off the phone with Otis/Self/Idjit and ummm...well... how do i put this... He says he will vote for Obama in 2012 now and he realizes that Obama is the answer.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 3, 2011)

david w. said:


>


----------



## david w. (May 3, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


>


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 3, 2011)

david w. said:


>


----------



## david w. (May 3, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


>


----------



## BBQBOSS (May 3, 2011)

Keebs said:


>





Hooked On Quack said:


>





david w. said:


>





Hooked On Quack said:


>





david w. said:


>




Yall gettin thirsty?


----------



## david w. (May 3, 2011)

Well gone to doc and see whats wrong with me.Talk with you guys later..


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 3, 2011)

david w. said:


> Well gone to doc and see whats wrong with me.Talk with you guys later..





You're eating too much  and  too much!!




Good luck man!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 3, 2011)




----------



## Jranger (May 3, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


>



Your avatar is makin' me thirsty...


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 3, 2011)

Jranger said:


> Your avatar is makin' me thirsty...





nomnomnom . . .


----------



## mudracing101 (May 3, 2011)

Keebs said:


> What ya'll think??


Nice!!


threeleggedpigmy said:


> Bottom of the Afternoon to you.


Evening!


Hooked On Quack said:


> Too early for beer??


Its 5 o'clock somewhere


BBQBOSS said:


> Yall gettin thirsty?
> 
> View attachment 599769



I have a craving for some good salty popcorn for some reason.


----------



## Keebs (May 3, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> Nice!!
> 
> Evening!
> 
> ...


 can't  imagine  why?


----------



## mudracing101 (May 3, 2011)

Keebs said:


> can't  imagine  why?



who knows


----------



## Keebs (May 3, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> who knows


what  kinda  feelings  do   you   get  now?


----------



## mudracing101 (May 3, 2011)

Beer thirty????


----------



## Jeff C. (May 3, 2011)

Wuts  gwine  own  up  in  heah??


----------



## Les Miles (May 3, 2011)

Crazy driveling idjits


----------



## mudracing101 (May 3, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Wuts  gwine  own  up  in  heah??



Waitin on 5


----------



## Keebs (May 3, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Wuts  gwine  own  up  in  heah??


 same  stuff  differnt  day  



Les Miles said:


> Crazy driveling idjits


 I thought you were going back to the SF???


----------



## Les Miles (May 3, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> Waitin on 5



5 

2 is about all I can handle.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 3, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> Crazy driveling idjits










mudracing101 said:


> Waitin on 5



Gettin close!!!



Keebs said:


> same  stuff  differnt  day
> 
> 
> I thought you were going back to the SF???



AWW....Gotta be sumpin diff, no???


----------



## Les Miles (May 3, 2011)

Keebs said:


> same  stuff  differnt  day
> 
> 
> I thought you were going back to the SF???



I did, and now I am back here just for you!


----------



## mudracing101 (May 3, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> 5
> 
> 2 is about all I can handle.



2 would be nice


----------



## Keebs (May 3, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Gettin close!!!
> AWW....Gotta be sumpin diff, no???


 not   much  from  what  I  can  tell......



Les Miles said:


> I did, and now I am back here just for you!


----------



## Jeff C. (May 3, 2011)

1 would be nice....


----------



## Jeff C. (May 3, 2011)

Keebs said:


> not   much  from  what  I  can  tell......




Oh yeah  <go ahead quote me...lol>


----------



## mudracing101 (May 3, 2011)

Its that time , i got the door ya better come on, i'm outta here


----------



## Keebs (May 3, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Oh yeah  <go ahead="" quote="" me...lol="">






mudracing101 said:


> Its that time , i got the door ya better come on, i'm outta here



</go>


----------



## Jeff C. (May 3, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> Its that time , i got the door ya better come on, i'm outta here



Later MUDD and *KEEBS!!!!*


----------



## david w. (May 3, 2011)

anybody have any sugar i can use?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 3, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> I did, and now I am back here just for you!




Ohhhhhhhhh Lawwwwwwwwd, da Cajun is showin da luv to Keebs!!  Run gal RUUUUUUUUUUN!!!




david w. said:


> anybody have any sugar i can use?





What'd the Doc say??


Buddy of mine sez there can't be, but two things wrong wit ya, either you're drankin too much, or not enough!!


----------



## david w. (May 3, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Ohhhhhhhhh Lawwwwwwwwd, da Cajun is showin da luv to Keebs!!  Run gal RUUUUUUUUUUN!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




He asked did i ever play a game of NEKKID TWISTA before.....

Naaa,I had test done,suppose to get those results back next week some time.I was put on some meds...


----------



## Les Miles (May 3, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Ohhhhhhhhh Lawwwwwwwwd, da Cajun is showin da luv to Keebs!!  Run gal RUUUUUUUUUUN!!!




Everybody needs a wittle lubbin Quack. Even that babe in your avatar. Or at  least Favre thought so.


----------



## Seth carter (May 3, 2011)

heloo all


----------



## Jeff C. (May 3, 2011)

Good God!!! Da bottom just fell out here....BIG raindrops!!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 3, 2011)

david w. said:


> He asked did i ever play a game of NEKKID TWISTA before.....
> 
> Naaa,I had test done,suppose to get those results back next week some time.I was put on some meds...




Keep us in da loop bro!!  Nekkid Twista AIN'T fo everybody . . .





Les Miles said:


> Everybody needs a wittle lubbin Quack. Even that babe in your avatar. Or at  least Favre thought so.






Heehee!!!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 3, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Good God!!! Da bottom just fell out here....BIG raindrops!!!





I wuz standing on yo garage taking a leak . . . sorry bro.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 3, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I wuz standing on yo garage taking a leak . . . sorry bro.



and holding a pea shooter?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 3, 2011)

gobbleinwoods said:


> and holding a pea shooter?





mebbe . . .





kinda nosy aintcha ??


----------



## Jeff C. (May 3, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I wuz standing on yo garage taking a leak . . . sorry bro.





*Jaredddd!!!*









gobbleinwoods said:


> and holding a pea shooter?









Hooked On Quack said:


> mebbe . . .
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## rhbama3 (May 3, 2011)

lawd, what a day.......


----------



## Jeff C. (May 3, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> lawd, what a day.......




Break it down, brother. Get it off your chest!!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 3, 2011)

Gotta go for now, cooking 2" bacon wrapped filets (31$$)  twice baked taters, fresh garden salad, korn on da cob, and garlic bread!!


----------



## rhbama3 (May 3, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Break it down, brother. Get it off your chest!!!



Can't. The HIPPA Act forbids it. 
Just know that i worked my tail off for 11 hours.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 3, 2011)

Had spaghetti with my homemade sauce tonight.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 3, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Gotta go for now, cooking 2" bacon wrapped filets (31$$)  twice baked taters, fresh garden salad, korn on da cob, and garlic bread!!




Who's cookin??? You or Ms Dawn

No matter, sounds mighty goooood



rhbama3 said:


> Can't. The HIPPA Act forbids it.
> Just know that i worked my tail off for 11 hours.




I gotcha....I'll put my imigination to work.
Dang, I'm tarred already...get some rest


----------



## rhbama3 (May 3, 2011)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Had spaghetti with my homemade sauce tonight.



I'm in the mood for italian sausage dogs for supper. Bubbette is gonna hit Publix on the way home and get some.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 3, 2011)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Had spaghetti with my homemade sauce tonight.




Ahhh.....gettin ready to go have the same!!!

Me Hawngry too


----------



## rhbama3 (May 3, 2011)

turkey, turkey, turkey, turkey, turkey, turkey, turkey, turkey, turkey, turkey, turkey, turkey, turkey, turkey, turkey, turkey, turkey, turkey, turkey, turkey, turkey, turkey, turkey, turkey, turkey, turkey, turkey, turkey, turkey, turkey, turkey, turkey, turkey, turkey, turkey....... he's out there and i can't stop thinking about him. Man, Saturday is so far away.


----------



## turtlebug (May 3, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Can't. The HIPPA Act forbids it.
> Just know that i worked my tail off for 11 hours.



I feel your pain. 107 patients before 3:00. 

I wanted to tell 1/2 of em and HIPPA what they can do with their lab results.


----------



## slip (May 3, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> turkey, turkey, turkey, turkey, turkey, turkey, turkey, turkey, turkey, turkey, turkey, turkey, turkey, turkey, turkey, turkey, turkey, turkey, turkey, turkey, turkey, turkey, turkey, turkey, turkey, turkey, turkey, turkey, turkey, turkey, turkey, turkey, turkey, turkey, turkey....... he's out there and i can't stop thinking about him. Man, Saturday is so far away.



I feel yo pain man...i know there is atleast two birds where i been hunting....they just got lock jaw and a case of the crazys...never takes the same path twice.


----------



## rhbama3 (May 3, 2011)

slip said:


> I feel yo pain man...i know there is atleast two birds where i been hunting....they just got lock jaw and a case of the crazys...never takes the same path twice.



Took me 3 days to find this bird, 1 day to get close enough to kill him ( but blew it), and the day after to realize what he's been doing as far as route, strut area, etc..
I left a camera on the edge of the clearcut trail he has to be using Sunday morning. Hope to go thursday afternoon and see if he has come back. i know now that sneaking in on him before daylight is impossible. Food plot to the front, clearcut to the back, steep drop off behind him, and open woods in front. Gonna have to ease in after he goes to clearcut and bushwhack him when he starts running his laps around edge of clearcut. I'm thinking he has to be an old bird. Just the way he acts leads to a veteran.


----------



## slip (May 3, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Took me 3 days to find this bird, 1 day to get close enough to kill him ( but blew it), and the day after to realize what he's been doing as far as route, strut area, etc..
> I left a camera on the edge of the clearcut trail he has to be using Sunday morning. Hope to go thursday afternoon and see if he has come back. i know now that sneaking in on him before daylight is impossible. Food plot to the front, clearcut to the back, steep drop off behind him, and open woods in front. Gonna have to ease in after he goes to clearcut and bushwhack him when he starts running his laps around edge of clearcut. I'm thinking he has to be an old bird. Just the way he acts leads to a veteran.



Good luck with him man

I swear these birds never do the same thing twice. The area they are in is wrapped around some of the thickest stuff ever...so you would think it would be fairly easy to bust them, but he has about 20 escape routes, and there is only two of us.

Only two days left to my season _Really_ want to get dad a bird this year...


----------



## rhbama3 (May 3, 2011)

slip said:


> Good luck with him man
> 
> I swear these birds never do the same thing twice. The area they are in is wrapped around some of the thickest stuff ever...so you would think it would be fairly easy to bust them, but he has about 20 escape routes, and there is only two of us.
> 
> Only two days left to my season _Really_ want to get dad a bird this year...



That sounds like a typical WMA bird. They know they are being hunted and have heard every call and seen every decoy by now.


----------



## Sterlo58 (May 3, 2011)

The bird I am trying to put to rest is a sure enough veteran. I call him in close to killing range and he circles around to my right. I move and he circles further. We have played this game over and over. I am determined to bushwack his butt.


----------



## killa86 (May 3, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> I'm in the mood for italian sausage dogs for supper. Bubbette is gonna hit Publix on the way home and get some.



TMI we dont need to know what bubbette is doin. quit braggin


----------



## slip (May 3, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> That sounds like a typical WMA bird. They know they are being hunted and have heard every call and seen every decoy by now.



Yeah, and this is the same place i've learned to turkey hunt over the last few years, so not only have they heard every call... they've heard every way not to call.

My tactic is no decoys and minimum calling, i dont want them to know they are being hunted at all... We'll see how that goes ...


----------



## rhbama3 (May 3, 2011)

Man, there is quite a bit of lightning off to the east of me. Wonder if Nicodemus is getting wet?


----------



## rhbama3 (May 3, 2011)

slip said:


> Yeah, and this is the same place i've learned to turkey hunt over the last few years, so not only have they heard every call... they've heard every way not to call.
> 
> My tactic is no decoys and minimum calling, i dont want them to know they are being hunted at all... We'll see how that goes ...



cluck and purr. All day long at 15 to 30 minute intervals. Montonous, but it works if a bird is around.


----------



## Keebs (May 3, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Man, there is quite a bit of lightning off to the east of me. Wonder if Nicodemus is getting wet?


Awsome lightening here too & hot as haides, but nothing close on da radar!!


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (May 3, 2011)

Evening folks.  Sitting here at Cobb E.R. with my son Travis.  Right lung full of fluid and they don't know why.  They gonna fix him up though.  
Hope ya ll doing good , I'll touch base layer.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (May 3, 2011)

Keebs said:


> I PROMISE that is NOT the kind Nuge nor Quack prefer!!


It is kinda close if you use your imagination!!

Good evening folks!!..........Glad Ya'll kept it simple here today!!...........Popcorn eatin makes for fast readin!!


----------



## slip (May 3, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> cluck and purr. All day long at 15 to 30 minute intervals. Montonous, but it works if a bird is around.



Well do, thanks.




Looked at the radar and thought i'd take the dogs on a walk before the rain...half way back up all hades let lose


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (May 3, 2011)

Redneck Maguiver said:


> Evening folks.  Sitting here at Cobb E.R. with my son Travis.  Right lung full of fluid and they don't know why.  They gonna fix him up though.
> Hope ya ll doing good , I'll touch base layer.


Hope all turns out well Kim!!


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (May 3, 2011)

Redneck Maguiver said:


> Evening folks.  Sitting here at Cobb E.R. with my son Travis.  Right lung full of fluid and they don't know why.  They gonna fix him up though.
> Hope ya ll doing good , I'll touch base layer.



Prayer sent for quick recovery!


----------



## slip (May 3, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Awsome lightening here too & hot as haides, but nothing close on da radar!!



It was atleast 82-83 this morning walking out of the woods...and a cool 58 right now.


----------



## rhbama3 (May 3, 2011)

Redneck Maguiver said:


> Evening folks.  Sitting here at Cobb E.R. with my son Travis.  Right lung full of fluid and they don't know why.  They gonna fix him up though.
> Hope ya ll doing good , I'll touch base layer.



oh man.......
Best wishes for a speedy recovery to Travis.


----------



## slip (May 3, 2011)

Redneck Maguiver said:


> Evening folks.  Sitting here at Cobb E.R. with my son Travis.  Right lung full of fluid and they don't know why.  They gonna fix him up though.
> Hope ya ll doing good , I'll touch base layer.



Good luck to him.


----------



## rhbama3 (May 3, 2011)

Night, ya'll!
I need to crash.


----------



## Keebs (May 3, 2011)

Redneck Maguiver said:


> Evening folks.  Sitting here at Cobb E.R. with my son Travis.  Right lung full of fluid and they don't know why.  They gonna fix him up though.
> Hope ya ll doing good , I'll touch base layer.


Keep us updated, Kim, hope it turns out good for him!


RUTTNBUCK said:


> It is kinda close if you use your imagination!!
> 
> Good evening folks!!..........Glad Ya'll kept it simple here today!!...........Popcorn eatin makes for fast readin!!


BIG drops of rain for a minute or so, don't know how long it'll last though, garden needs it!



slip said:


> Well do, thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


shower & dogs walked all in one swellswoop!




slip said:


> It was atleast 82-83 this morning walking out of the woods...and a cool 58 right now.


 weird, huh?



rhbama3 said:


> Night, ya'll!
> I need to crash.


Later, Bubba!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (May 3, 2011)

Keebs said:


> BIG drops of rain for a minute or so, don't know how long it'll last though, garden needs it!


Had a good Rain Shower for about 20 minutes............No garden here yet!!........Too much time at work for that!!............The dirt road definitely needs it to settle the dust!!


----------



## Keebs (May 3, 2011)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Had a good Rain Shower for about 20 minutes............No garden here yet!!........Too much time at work for that!!............The dirt road definitely needs it to settle the dust!!


Ya'll GOT to get over here, got me a garden, got a lean-to for the lawn mower, we be "stylin & profilin"  at Dulieville!
Peppers, 'maters, 
broccolie, taters, cucumbers, watermelons, I even got some baby squash showin already!!
Fried cheekun & pasta side............ Izzz done!


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (May 3, 2011)

Thanks for the well wishes and prayers gang.  They have drained over 600 cc,s of fluid from his right lung.  He is in good spirits.  Can breathe better now.  Dr.s sent samples out to have culture work done to find out why and what it is.
Moving him soon to a room for the next 24 hrs and pump him full of good stuff.
More later as we find out and get him fixed.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 4, 2011)

got a fresh pot, anybody need a refill?


----------



## boneboy96 (May 4, 2011)

Redneck Maguiver said:


> Thanks for the well wishes and prayers gang.  They have drained over 600 cc,s of fluid from his right lung.  He is in good spirits.  Can breathe better now.  Dr.s sent samples out to have culture work done to find out why and what it is.
> Moving him soon to a room for the next 24 hrs and pump him full of good stuff.
> More later as we find out and get him fixed.



Dang Kim, hope Travis is alright!


----------



## boneboy96 (May 4, 2011)

Morning everybody, another long day in store for me.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 4, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> got a fresh pot, anybody need a refill?



Oh yes.  Got the white note of 'not now' earlier and thought the cup was empty.







morning BB


----------



## jmfauver (May 4, 2011)

Redneck Maguiver said:


> Thanks for the well wishes and prayers gang.  They have drained over 600 cc,s of fluid from his right lung.  He is in good spirits.  Can breathe better now.  Dr.s sent samples out to have culture work done to find out why and what it is.
> Moving him soon to a room for the next 24 hrs and pump him full of good stuff.
> More later as we find out and get him fixed.



Prayers for you Kim...Keep us informed...



Miguel Cervantes said:


> got a fresh pot, anybody need a refill?





boneboy96 said:


> Morning everybody, another long day in store for me.



Morning folks


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 4, 2011)

Redneck Maguiver said:


> Thanks for the well wishes and prayers gang.  They have drained over 600 cc,s of fluid from his right lung.  He is in good spirits.  Can breathe better now.  Dr.s sent samples out to have culture work done to find out why and what it is.
> Moving him soon to a room for the next 24 hrs and pump him full of good stuff.
> More later as we find out and get him fixed.



 sent Kim!!



'Mornin folks!!


----------



## BBQBOSS (May 4, 2011)

Redneck Maguiver said:


> Evening folks.  Sitting here at Cobb E.R. with my son Travis.  Right lung full of fluid and they don't know why.  They gonna fix him up though.
> Hope ya ll doing good , I'll touch base layer.



Hate to hear that, Kim.  Keep us updated when you can.


----------



## BBQBOSS (May 4, 2011)

boneboy96 said:


> Morning everybody, another long day in store for me.



Morning!  Now do work! 



gobbleinwoods said:


> Oh yes.  Got the white note of 'not now' earlier and thought the cup was empty.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mernin Gobbler! 



jmfauver said:


> Prayers for you Kim...Keep us informed...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Howdy Mikey! 



Hooked On Quack said:


> sent Kim!!
> 
> 
> 
> 'Mornin folks!!



Hayyyyyyy Quack daddy.


----------



## jmfauver (May 4, 2011)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Oh yes.  Got the white note of 'not now' earlier and thought the cup was empty.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Hooked On Quack said:


> sent Kim!!
> 
> 
> 
> 'Mornin folks!!





BBQBOSS said:


> Morning!  Now do work!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Morning all....


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 4, 2011)

jmfauver said:


> Morning all....



morning jm

Well it is time to head out the door.


----------



## Jeff Raines (May 4, 2011)

yep


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 4, 2011)

round two..


----------



## Jeff C. (May 4, 2011)

Redneck Maguiver said:


> Evening folks.  Sitting here at Cobb E.R. with my son Travis.  Right lung full of fluid and they don't know why.  They gonna fix him up though.
> Hope ya ll doing good , I'll touch base layer.



Hope all is well!!



RUTTNBUCK said:


> It is kinda close if you use your imagination!!
> 
> Good evening folks!!..........Glad Ya'll kept it simple here today!!...........Popcorn eatin makes for fast readin!!



  



Redneck Maguiver said:


> Thanks for the well wishes and prayers gang.  They have drained over 600 cc,s of fluid from his right lung.  He is in good spirits.  Can breathe better now.  Dr.s sent samples out to have culture work done to find out why and what it is.
> Moving him soon to a room for the next 24 hrs and pump him full of good stuff.
> More later as we find out and get him fixed.




Hopefully he is doin better now 



Miguel Cervantes said:


> got a fresh pot, anybody need a refill?





boneboy96 said:


> Morning everybody, another long day in store for me.





gobbleinwoods said:


> Oh yes.  Got the white note of 'not now' earlier and thought the cup was empty.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





jmfauver said:


> Prayers for you Kim...Keep us informed...
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Hooked On Quack said:


> sent Kim!!
> 
> 
> 
> 'Mornin folks!!





BBQBOSS said:


> Hate to hear that, Kim.  Keep us updated when you can.





Jeff Raines said:


> yep




Mornin' Early Birds.....beautiful day!!!


----------



## Keebs (May 4, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> got a fresh pot, anybody need a refill?


YES!! PLease!!



boneboy96 said:


> Morning everybody, another long day in store for me.


Hey BB, stop back by soon as ya can!



gobbleinwoods said:


> Oh yes.  Got the white note of 'not now' earlier and thought the cup was empty.
> 
> 
> 
> ...






Hooked On Quack said:


> sent Kim!!
> 
> 
> 
> 'Mornin folks!!






jmfauver said:


> Morning all....


Mornin 



Miguel Cervantes said:


> round two..


 Noooo, I ain't ready yet!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Keebs (May 4, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Mornin' Early Birds.....beautiful day!!!


 Not enough rain to even know I got it, so I got out & ran the sprinkler before I left for work, yeah, it IS a purty day out!!!


----------



## boneboy96 (May 4, 2011)

Keebs said:


> YES!! PLease!!
> 
> 
> Hey BB, stop back by soon as ya can!
> ...



Morning all, just a quick fly by.


----------



## Keebs (May 4, 2011)

boneboy96 said:


> Morning all, just a quick fly by.


----------



## Keebs (May 4, 2011)

Hey Kim!!  How's Travis this morning??


----------



## Jeff C. (May 4, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Not enough rain to even know I got it, so I got out & ran the sprinkler before I left for work, yeah, it IS a purty day out!!!




We got a good rain here!!! 



boneboy96 said:


> Morning all, just a quick fly by.




Whoa whoa!!! slow down a bit...


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (May 4, 2011)

Morning folks.  It's been along night.  Travis is feeling better, just awaiting game now till we get some test results back before they will turn him loose from ICU.  I'll check back in soon.


----------



## jmfauver (May 4, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Hope all is well!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Keebs said:


> YES!! PLease!!
> 
> 
> Hey BB, stop back by soon as ya can!
> ...



Morning you 2....At least somebody gets to sleep around here....


----------



## mudracing101 (May 4, 2011)

Good morning ya'll, how come the best hour of sleep is when the alarm is going off and its time to get up Thats when im finally getting the good Z's


----------



## Keebs (May 4, 2011)

Redneck Maguiver said:


> Morning folks.  It's been along night.  Travis is feeling better, just awaiting game now till we get some test results back before they will turn him loose from ICU.  I'll check back in soon.


 Keep us posted Kim!!



jmfauver said:


> Morning you 2....At least somebody gets to sleep around here....


 Not really, doofus Dooby had me up at 4:30 this morning!


----------



## Keebs (May 4, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> Good morning ya'll, how come the best hour of sleep is when the alarm is going off and its time to get up Thats when im finally getting the good Z's


 Thank you, I'm glad I'm not the only one that feels that way!


----------



## boneboy96 (May 4, 2011)

Keebs said:


>





Jeff C. said:


> We got a good rain here!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Howdy Jeffro!   


Redneck Maguiver said:


> Morning folks.  It's been along night.  Travis is feeling better, just awaiting game now till we get some test results back before they will turn him loose from ICU.  I'll check back in soon.


Keep us abreast Kim!  


jmfauver said:


> Morning you 2....At least somebody gets to sleep around here....


Sleep isn't all it's knocked up to be!


----------



## mudracing101 (May 4, 2011)

Redneck Maguiver said:


> Morning folks.  It's been along night.  Travis is feeling better, just awaiting game now till we get some test results back before they will turn him loose from ICU.  I'll check back in soon.



Sorry to hear that, Hope hes better soon


----------



## Keebs (May 4, 2011)

Hey Quack, you're maker is on here?!?!?
http://forum.gon.com/member.php?u=77855


----------



## mudracing101 (May 4, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Hey Quack, you're maker is on here?!?!?
> http://forum.gon.com/member.php?u=77855



 SShhhh, He's looking


----------



## Jeff C. (May 4, 2011)

Redneck Maguiver said:


> Morning folks.  It's been along night.  Travis is feeling better, just awaiting game now till we get some test results back before they will turn him loose from ICU.  I'll check back in soon.



10-4....don't leave us hangin....we're pullin for him!!!



jmfauver said:


> Morning you 2....At least somebody gets to sleep around here....



Mmmhmmmm



mudracing101 said:


> Good morning ya'll, how come the best hour of sleep is when the alarm is going off and its time to get up Thats when im finally getting the good Z's




That's me....there's a term for it, but I forgot what it is....wait, it's called running late



Keebs said:


> Keep us posted Kim!!
> 
> 
> Not really, doofus Dooby had me up at 4:30 this morning!



Yeah, I'm awake at all hrs of the night


----------



## Keebs (May 4, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> SShhhh, He's looking


----------



## Keebs (May 4, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> That's me....there's a term for it, but I forgot what it is....wait, it's called running late
> 
> Yeah, I'm awake at all hrs of the night


 You're a *snoozer* too, huh?
 I HATE getting woke up like that, just ruins a nights sleep!


----------



## Jeff C. (May 4, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Hey Quack, you're maker is on here?!?!?
> http://forum.gon.com/member.php?u=77855





mudracing101 said:


> SShhhh, He's looking





Keebs said:


>




This should get him.....


Heyyyyyy Quackkkk


----------



## Keebs (May 4, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> This should get him.....
> 
> 
> Heyyyyyy Quackkkk


 quit flirtin with the newbie, you don't know that he/she may take it the wrong way!!


----------



## mudracing101 (May 4, 2011)

Keebs said:


> quit flirtin with the newbie, you don't know that he/she may take it the wrong way!!



Well if the apple dont fall far from the tree, we are in big trouble


----------



## jmfauver (May 4, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> Good morning ya'll, how come the best hour of sleep is when the alarm is going off and its time to get up Thats when im finally getting the good Z's



Morning



Keebs said:


> Keep us posted Kim!!
> 
> 
> Not really, doofus Dooby had me up at 4:30 this morning!



dooby was scared...he needed his MAMA


----------



## mudracing101 (May 4, 2011)

jmfauver said:


> Morning
> 
> 
> 
> dooby was scared...he needed his MAMA



Morning


----------



## Keebs (May 4, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> Well if the apple dont fall far from the tree, we are in big trouble


 OyVey, didn't think about it like that! 



jmfauver said:


> Morning
> dooby was scared...he needed his MAMA


 His crate is right by my bed, he's a "hard case" in housebreaking/training, he wants to chew on EVERYTHING, if he'd quit that, I'd let him stay out, but noooooo, it's gnaw, gnaw, gnaw!


----------



## mudracing101 (May 4, 2011)

Where did he/she go , come on back the water is fine


----------



## mudracing101 (May 4, 2011)

I guess Jeff C. done scared em off


----------



## jmfauver (May 4, 2011)

Keebs said:


> OyVey, didn't think about it like that!
> 
> 
> His crate is right by my bed, he's a "hard case" in housebreaking/training, he wants to chew on EVERYTHING, if he'd quit that, I'd let him stay out, but noooooo, it's gnaw, gnaw, gnaw!



he is a growing puppy and needs to chew just like a kid....


----------



## Jeff C. (May 4, 2011)

Keebs said:


> OyVey, didn't think about it like that!
> 
> 
> His crate is right by my bed, he's a "hard case" in housebreaking/training, he wants to chew on EVERYTHING, if he'd quit that, I'd let him stay out, but noooooo, it's gnaw, gnaw, gnaw!



Yeah...Boudreaux has got this thing where he wants to go pee at 4:00am every mornin' I'm tryin to break him of that.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 4, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> I guess Jeff C. done scared em off




If dat skeered him/her....they ain't ready fer us anyway!!


----------



## mudracing101 (May 4, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Yeah...Boudreaux has got this thing where he wants to go pee at 4:00am every mornin' I'm tryin to break him of that.



I got lucky , bubba sleeps the whole night and likes to sleep late, some times i dont put him out till 9, he is two now and never had a problem, well till he is outside and then he is  a wide open terror.


----------



## rhbama3 (May 4, 2011)

pardon me, scuse, pardon, sorry keebs didn't mean to step on your foot, scuse me, coming thru, busy man, places to go, people to see, gotta run!


----------



## Jeff C. (May 4, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> I got lucky , bubba sleeps the whole night and likes to sleep late, some times i dont put him out till 9, he is two now and never had a problem, well till he is outside and then he is  a wide open terror.




My wife kind of started that one...she let him out a couple of times when he barked at sumpin, then came lickin her in the face....I tell him to lay back down, but he liked her response better. Now he thinks he can do it all the time....

I gotta train both of 'em now



rhbama3 said:


> pardon me, scuse, pardon, sorry keebs didn't mean to step on your foot, scuse me, coming thru, busy man, places to go, people to see, gotta run!



Come on thru...check back later!!


----------



## mudracing101 (May 4, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> pardon me, scuse, pardon, sorry keebs didn't mean to step on your foot, scuse me, coming thru, busy man, places to go, people to see, gotta run!



morning


----------



## Keebs (May 4, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> I guess Jeff C. done scared em off






jmfauver said:


> he is a growing puppy and needs to chew just like a kid....


Oh, I know, but dang, he is the worst I've ever raised so far, there ain't nuttin that boy won't chew on and he loves sticks & wood the best!!  I'm scared he'll get a splinter & puncture something!



Jeff C. said:


> Yeah...Boudreaux has got this thing where he wants to go pee at 4:00am every mornin' I'm tryin to break him of that.


This is only about the 2nd time he has done this, so not bad, it don't help that I haven't been sleeping well and then to get woke up like that!



Jeff C. said:


> If dat skeered him/her....they ain't ready fer us anyway!!


True Dat!!



mudracing101 said:


> I got lucky , bubba sleeps the whole night and likes to sleep late, some times i dont put him out till 9, he is two now and never had a problem, well till he is outside and then he is  a wide open terror.


Weekends Dooby won't make a peep until I let him out, sometimes later than 9, even 10......... but come 11:00 at night, he goes & gets in his crate on his own!



rhbama3 said:


> pardon me, scuse, pardon, sorry keebs didn't mean to step on your foot, scuse me, coming thru, busy man, places to go, people to see, gotta run!


 slow down!!! And hurry back!!


----------



## Jeff C. (May 4, 2011)

boneboy96 said:


> Howdy Jeffro!
> 
> Keep us abreast Kim!
> 
> Sleep isn't all it's knocked up to be!




Howdy Bobby-O!!!


----------



## mudracing101 (May 4, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> My wife kind of started that one...she let him out a couple of times when he barked at sumpin, then came lickin her in the face....I tell him to lay back down, but he liked her response better. Now he thinks he can do it all the time....
> 
> I gotta train both of 'em now
> 
> ...



Good luck on the training, He'll learn but you can prob. forget Training her, they are to hard headed.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 4, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> Good luck on the training, He'll learn but you can prob. forget Training her, they are to hard headed.



I know this for a fact....she don't like gettin licked at 4:00 am


----------



## Keebs (May 4, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> Good luck on the training, He'll learn but you can prob. forget Training her, they are to hard headed.





Jeff C. said:


> I know this for a fact....she don't like gettin licked at 4:00 am


ya'lll soooo funny!


----------



## mudracing101 (May 4, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> Good luck on the training, He'll learn but you can prob. forget Training her, they are to hard headed.





Jeff C. said:


> I know this for a fact....she don't like gettin licked at 4:00 am





Keebs said:


> ya'lll soooo funny!



See , i rest my case.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 4, 2011)

keebs said:


> ya'lll soooo funny!



My embarrassed smiley won't work


----------



## Jeff C. (May 4, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> See , i rest my case.


----------



## Keebs (May 4, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> See , i rest my case.





Jeff C. said:


> My embarrassed smiley won't work





Jeff C. said:


>


----------



## dougefresh (May 4, 2011)

Morning Folks


----------



## Keebs (May 4, 2011)

dougefresh said:


> Morning Folks


 finished moving yet?


----------



## dougefresh (May 4, 2011)

Keebs said:


> finished moving yet?




Its the unpacking that is KILLING me..where to put all this stuffYall need anything???shoot just come get it...


----------



## mudracing101 (May 4, 2011)

dougefresh said:


> Morning Folks



Morning


----------



## Jeff C. (May 4, 2011)

dougefresh said:


> Morning Folks





Keebs said:


> finished moving yet?





dougefresh said:


> Its the unpacking that is KILLING me..where to put all this stuffYall need anything???shoot just come get it...




Mornin' dougeeeee!!! Y'all moved...whatcha got??


----------



## Keebs (May 4, 2011)

dougefresh said:


> Its the unpacking that is KILLING me..where to put all this stuffYall need anything???shoot just come get it...


save it for Tanner, he'll be grown & gone 'for ya know it, darlin'!


----------



## Jranger (May 4, 2011)

Morning folks


----------



## Keebs (May 4, 2011)

Jranger said:


> Morning folks


 Mornin!


----------



## david w. (May 4, 2011)

yo folks..


----------



## mudracing101 (May 4, 2011)

Jranger said:


> Morning folks





david w. said:


> yo folks..



morning


----------



## Jeff C. (May 4, 2011)

Jranger said:


> Morning folks





david w. said:


> yo folks..



Moanin' fellars!!


----------



## Keebs (May 4, 2011)

david w. said:


> yo folks..


 Hey, how u doin?


----------



## david w. (May 4, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> morning



Morning...



Jeff C. said:


> Moanin' fellars!!



Hey jeff..



Keebs said:


> Hey, how u doin?




Pretty good keebs..


----------



## SnowHunter (May 4, 2011)

Mornin Folks!!

Kim, I hope your son is doin better


----------



## jsullivan03 (May 4, 2011)

SnowHunter said:


> Mornin Folks!!
> 
> Kim, I hope your son is doin better



Hi.


----------



## Keebs (May 4, 2011)

david w. said:


> Pretty good keebs..


 Good Deal!



SnowHunter said:


> Mornin Folks!!
> 
> Kim, I hope your son is doin better


 SNOWY!!!  was cleanin/feedin the ducks yesterday and thought about Aimee & Ian, I need them to give me some name ideas!!


----------



## mudracing101 (May 4, 2011)

SnowHunter said:


> Mornin Folks!!
> 
> Kim, I hope your son is doin better





jsullivan03 said:


> Hi.



Morning Ya'll


----------



## Keebs (May 4, 2011)

jsullivan03 said:


> Hi.


~snicker~snicker~ Hey Sulli!


----------



## Jeff C. (May 4, 2011)

david w. said:


> Morning...
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Mornin' David!! You doin OK???



SnowHunter said:


> Mornin Folks!!
> 
> Kim, I hope your son is doin better




*SCHMOOOOOO!!*



jsullivan03 said:


> Hi.



Hi dere!!!


----------



## david w. (May 4, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Mornin' David!! You doin OK???
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Doing pretty good jeff,Im still breathing..Thanks for asking,I just had a few complications with my blood pressure.


----------



## Keebs (May 4, 2011)

I just watched a thread go *poof*!! and it was PROOF that you menfolk can be JUST as catty as us womenfolk!!


----------



## baldfish (May 4, 2011)

Morning drivelers how yall doin


----------



## SnowHunter (May 4, 2011)

jsullivan03 said:


> Hi.


Hey PurtyEyes 


Keebs said:


> Good Deal!
> 
> 
> SNOWY!!!  was cleanin/feedin the ducks yesterday and thought about Aimee & Ian, I need them to give me some name ideas!!


SISTA!!!!!  Oh goodness... you might end up with some rather odd duck names   Like Cheesestick  

That reminds me, we gotta clean out the duck pond.. blek


mudracing101 said:


> Morning Ya'll


Mornin Mud 


Jeff C. said:


> Mornin' David!! You doin OK???
> 
> 
> 
> ...


JeffieSHMOOOOOO!!!!  How you and the fam doin?


----------



## Keebs (May 4, 2011)

baldfish said:


> Morning drivelers how yall doin


 Well helllooooo Charlie!!


----------



## Keebs (May 4, 2011)

SnowHunter said:


> SISTA!!!!!  Oh goodness... you might end up with some rather odd duck names   Like Cheesestick
> 
> That reminds me, we gotta clean out the duck pond.. blek



 Can't be no worse than Afroman......... I have 3 crested black Cayuga's......... 2 aren't crested!
 Don't ya just HATE cleaning that thing??  They is NaSTy!!!  Since they are still small, I have them in a cage & I'm using 2 cat litter pans for their water & yesterday I added a HUGE over sized mixing bowl (only way to describe it) but they can get in & out of it.  I have a kiddie pool ready for when they graduate to the open pen and dread dumping that thing!


----------



## SnowHunter (May 4, 2011)

Keebs said:


> I just watched a thread go *poof*!! and it was PROOF that you menfolk can be JUST as catty as us womenfolk!!


   


baldfish said:


> Morning drivelers how yall doin



Mornin Charlie


----------



## Jranger (May 4, 2011)

May the 4th be with you...


----------



## baldfish (May 4, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Well helllooooo Charlie!!





SnowHunter said:


> Mornin Charlie



Hello Purdy ladies


----------



## SnowHunter (May 4, 2011)

Jranger said:


> May the 4th be with you...



Cheezy!! to the nth!! 

Alright time to get workin on the garden... better late then never!! Mebe I'll be able to plant tomorrow...


----------



## Keebs (May 4, 2011)

baldfish said:


> Hello Purdy ladies


Howudoin?


SnowHunter said:


> Cheezy!! to the nth!!
> 
> Alright time to get workin on the garden... better late then never!! Mebe I'll be able to plant tomorrow...



 Your garden is looking good and you're right, better late than never!!


----------



## Les Miles (May 4, 2011)




----------



## mudracing101 (May 4, 2011)

Keebs said:


> I just watched a thread go *poof*!! and it was PROOF that you menfolk can be JUST as catty as us womenfolk!!



What you tallkin about


----------



## mudracing101 (May 4, 2011)

Les Miles said:


>



morning


----------



## Keebs (May 4, 2011)

Les Miles said:


>






mudracing101 said:


> What you tallkin about


couple guys going at each other in the trail cam section............ man it was FUNny!!


----------



## Jeff C. (May 4, 2011)

Keebs said:


> I just watched a thread go *poof*!! and it was PROOF that you menfolk can be JUST as catty as us womenfolk!!



Meowww!!!



baldfish said:


> Morning drivelers how yall doin




How do Baldy!!



SnowHunter said:


> Hey PurtyEyes
> 
> SISTA!!!!!  Oh goodness... you might end up with some rather odd duck names   Like Cheesestick
> 
> ...




Doin ok, I reckon...hope y'all is good!!!



Jranger said:


> May the 4th be with you...











Les Miles said:


>


----------



## Les Miles (May 4, 2011)




----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 4, 2011)

http://www.directsmiley.com/cat/11/11_9_7.gif


----------



## Keebs (May 4, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Meowww!!!


 Exactly what I thought when I read it!


Les Miles said:


>


 here, you're gonna need this!


----------



## Jeff C. (May 4, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> http://www.directsmiley.com/cat/11/11_9_7.gif


----------



## slip (May 4, 2011)

No turkeys again this morning, but it seemed every other critter was out and moving Walked up on a turtle digging her nest, that was pretty neat.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 4, 2011)

slip said:


> No turkeys again this morning, but it seemed every other critter was out and moving Walked up on a turtle digging her nest, that was pretty neat.



Had one do that right out in the middle of my yard once

Time to eat!!!


----------



## Keebs (May 4, 2011)

slip said:


> No turkeys again this morning, but it seemed every other critter was out and moving Walked up on a turtle digging her nest, that was pretty neat.


Sometimes it's just getting out there that counts!



Jeff C. said:


> Had one do that right out in the middle of my yard once
> 
> Time to eat!!!


 whatchahavin?


----------



## Keebs (May 4, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> http://www.directsmiley.com/cat/11/11_9_7.gif


 ready to go chunky-dunkin??


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 4, 2011)

So a thread go busted and I missed it???
Somebody pm me and fill me in on it.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 4, 2011)

Keebs said:


> ready to go chunky-dunkin??



Watch it shawty..


----------



## slip (May 4, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Had one do that right out in the middle of my yard once
> 
> Time to eat!!!


Had a box turtle try to dig a hole or nest or something under the bigger oak in the back yard once, almost ran it over with the mower. Good critters to have around 


Keebs said:


> Sometimes it's just getting out there that counts!
> 
> 
> whatchahavin?



Always.


----------



## slip (May 4, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> http://www.directsmiley.com/cat/11/11_9_7.gif



"Whoa!Are you sure you want to go there?directsmiley.com may be risky to visit according to McAfee."

popped up at me when i clicked it, careful.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 4, 2011)

slip said:


> "Whoa!Are you sure you want to go there?directsmiley.com may be risky to visit according to McAfee."
> 
> popped up at me when i clicked it, careful.



According to McAfee the US Postal Service website is risky to visit.


----------



## slip (May 4, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> According to McAfee the US Postal Service website is risky to visit.



Oh really?


----------



## mudracing101 (May 4, 2011)

Keebs said:


> couple guys going at each other in the trail cam section............ man it was FUNny!!



I always miss the good ones 
come on , lets go get some Wendy's


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 4, 2011)

Where is everybody?? I go do just a little work the last few days and it's impossible to find a descent crowd to go wadin with on here..


----------



## mudracing101 (May 4, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Where is everybody?? I go do just a little work the last few days and it's impossible to find a descent crowd to go wadin with on here..



What am i , trash


----------



## david w. (May 4, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Where is everybody?? I go do just a little work the last few days and it's impossible to find a descent crowd to go wadin with on here..



Hey messican..


----------



## Les Miles (May 4, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Where is everybody?? I go do just a little work the last few days and it's impossible to find a descent crowd to go wadin with on here..



We're lurking around...


----------



## Les Miles (May 4, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> What am i , trash



Thought you were headed to Wendy's to eat?


----------



## Keebs (May 4, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> So a thread go busted and I missed it???
> Somebody pm me and fill me in on it.


lemme grab my plate outta da microwave & I'll catch ya up!



Miguel Cervantes said:


> Watch it shawty..


Hey, I can't skinny dip no more neither, so we's even!



Miguel Cervantes said:


> Where is everybody?? I go do just a little work the last few days and it's impossible to find a descent crowd to go wadin with on here..


patiencepoppapatience..........


----------



## Keebs (May 4, 2011)

Paging MC to the PF, PAGING MC TO THE PF!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (May 4, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Sometimes it's just getting out there that counts!
> 
> 
> whatchahavin?




Buh-sketti a-la Miguel   Correctomundo?



Miguel Cervantes said:


> Where is everybody?? I go do just a little work the last few days and it's impossible to find a descent crowd to go wadin with on here..




Where's da full belly smiley??


----------



## Keebs (May 4, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Buh-sketti a-la Miguel   Correctomundo?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Iz havin sketti too!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (May 4, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Paging MC to the PF, PAGING MC TO THE PF!!!!!!!!




Lemme go see


----------



## Jeff C. (May 4, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Paging MC to the PF, PAGING MC TO THE PF!!!!!!!!





Jeff C. said:


> Lemme go see




Witch won!! I'll poot mi 2 sense in 



Keebs said:


> Iz havin sketti too!!!




I had a pickled Jalapeno & buttered toast wiff mine


----------



## rhbama3 (May 4, 2011)

okay, i'm done for the day. Stopped by Backwoods and scored a box of Winchester 12ga. 3.5 inch #5 extended range shells( my favorite) and all their turkey stuff was marked down 30%( too bad there wasn't much left). Also got a new camo hat and face mask. Now, if the schedule tomorrow will cooperate, i'm going into ninja mode again!


----------



## Jeff C. (May 4, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> okay, i'm done for the day. Stopped by Backwoods and scored a box of Winchester 12ga. 3.5 inch #5 extended range shells( my favorite) and all their turkey stuff was marked down 30%( too bad there wasn't much left). Also got a new camo hat and face mask. Now, if the schedule tomorrow will cooperate, i'm going into ninja mode again!


----------



## Les Miles (May 4, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Paging MC to the PF, PAGING MC TO THE PF!!!!!!!!



Hugh loves to stir that pot ...


----------



## mudracing101 (May 4, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> Thought you were headed to Wendy's to eat?


I did , spicy chicken , pretty good.


Keebs said:


> Paging MC to the PF, PAGING MC TO THE PF!!!!!!!!


What did i miss now


rhbama3 said:


> okay, i'm done for the day. Stopped by Backwoods and scored a box of Winchester 12ga. 3.5 inch #5 extended range shells( my favorite) and all their turkey stuff was marked down 30%( too bad there wasn't much left). Also got a new camo hat and face mask. Now, if the schedule tomorrow will cooperate, i'm going into ninja mode again!



Oh no not again Just foolin, hope ya get em


----------



## rhbama3 (May 4, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> Hugh loves to stir that pot ...



If it ain't a pot of gumbo being stirred, i'm not going to look. I just assume the tinfoil hats are out in force in the PF after the Bin laden got shotten event.


----------



## Keebs (May 4, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Witch won!! I'll poot mi 2 sense in
> 
> 
> I had a pickled Jalapeno & buttered toast wiff mine


http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=619111




rhbama3 said:


> okay, i'm done for the day. Stopped by Backwoods and scored a box of Winchester 12ga. 3.5 inch #5 extended range shells( my favorite) and all their turkey stuff was marked down 30%( too bad there wasn't much left). Also got a new camo hat and face mask. Now, if the schedule tomorrow will cooperate, i'm going into ninja mode again!






Les Miles said:


> Hugh loves to stir that pot ...


 yeah he does!



mudracing101 said:


> I did , spicy chicken , pretty good.
> 
> What did i miss now
> 
> ...


follow the link, darlin', follow the link..............


----------



## mudracing101 (May 4, 2011)

Keebs said:


> http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=619111
> 
> 
> 
> ...



got it thanks, i try not to go over there that much, bunch of crazy's over there


----------



## Keebs (May 4, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> got it thanks, i try not to go over there that much, bunch of crazy's over there


yeah, but there are a few I like to see if we're even close to being on the same page AND it can be worth it to get a few giggles.........


----------



## mudracing101 (May 4, 2011)

Well come to think of it, theres abunch of crazy's over he, ah um , nevermind.


----------



## Keebs (May 4, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> Well come to think of it, theres abunch of crazy's over he, ah um , nevermind.


 Egggzactly!!


----------



## Jeff C. (May 4, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> If it ain't a pot of gumbo being stirred, i'm not going to look. I just assume the tinfoil hats are out in force in the PF after the Bin laden got shotten event.




Good policy....the more I say, the less I know



Keebs said:


> http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=619111
> 
> 
> 
> ...



elfii done spoke......ain't messin round in there!!!


----------



## david w. (May 4, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> Well come to think of it, theres abunch of crazy's over he, ah um , nevermind.



Look two post up.....Theres one....


----------



## Keebs (May 4, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Good policy....the more I say, the less I know
> 
> 
> 
> elfii done spoke......ain't messin round in there!!!






david w. said:


> Look two post up.....Theres one....


 Hey pot, howyabeen?!?!


----------



## david w. (May 4, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Hey pot, howyabeen?!?!



Chillin like a villin...


----------



## Jeff C. (May 4, 2011)

david w. said:


> Chillin like a villin...




Edit eh.......smart young man!!! 

She's all bark.....


----------



## Les Miles (May 4, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Sure are a lot of liberties in interpretation being taken around these parts the last few days. Must be the lithium that BHO slipped you boys while y'all were busy fanny slapping and high fiving each other.



I like fanny slapping.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 4, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> I like fanny slapping.



Why you didn't post that in the PF???


----------



## david w. (May 4, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Edit eh.......smart young man!!!
> 
> She's all bark.....


----------



## mudracing101 (May 4, 2011)

david w. said:


> Look two post up.....Theres one....


one.... two....Hey!!?!


Les Miles said:


> I like fanny slapping.


----------



## Les Miles (May 4, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Why you didn't post that in the PF???



I ain't dat toopid... 

Speaking of fanny slapping.... where is Quack & Keebs?


----------



## david w. (May 4, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> one.... two....Hey!!?!



One...two....KEEBS.....


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (May 4, 2011)

Well gang, here we go.  After draining some 850 cc,s of fluid off his chest, there is still a lot of infection in the area.  So we are waiting on a room and transport over to Kennestone where they will do a small surgery to flush and clean out the rest of the infection.  From there it should be a smooth ride for Travis to full recovery.   His attitude is good and he knows he will soon be back to 100%.
Thanks again for all Yalls thoughts and prayers.


----------



## david w. (May 4, 2011)

Redneck Maguiver said:


> Well gang, here we go.  After draining some 850 cc,s of fluid off his chest, there is still a lot of infection in the area.  So we are waiting on a room and transport over to Kennestone where they will do a small surgery to flush and clean out the rest of the infection.  From there it should be a smooth ride for Travis to full recovery.   His attitude is good and he knows he will soon be back to 100%.
> Thanks again for all Yalls thoughts and prayers.



Hope everything turns out okay for him..


----------



## david w. (May 4, 2011)

Woo weee i just love me some twinkie..


----------



## mudracing101 (May 4, 2011)

Redneck Maguiver said:


> Well gang, here we go.  After draining some 850 cc,s of fluid off his chest, there is still a lot of infection in the area.  So we are waiting on a room and transport over to Kennestone where they will do a small surgery to flush and clean out the rest of the infection.  From there it should be a smooth ride for Travis to full recovery.   His attitude is good and he knows he will soon be back to 100%.
> Thanks again for all Yalls thoughts and prayers.





david w. said:


> Hope everything turns out okay for him..



x2 Hope all is ok


----------



## Les Miles (May 4, 2011)

david w. said:


> Woo weee i just love me some twinkie..



Don't eat your twinkie while fanny slapping.... you might choke.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 4, 2011)

Redneck Maguiver said:


> Well gang, here we go.  After draining some 850 cc,s of fluid off his chest, there is still a lot of infection in the area.  So we are waiting on a room and transport over to Kennestone where they will do a small surgery to flush and clean out the rest of the infection.  From there it should be a smooth ride for Travis to full recovery.   His attitude is good and he knows he will soon be back to 100%.
> Thanks again for all Yalls thoughts and prayers.




Wheww... that's good to hear Kim!!! 

Keepin all in our thoughts :


----------



## mudracing101 (May 4, 2011)

david w. said:


> One...two....KEEBS.....



Oh my bad , must cant count,  or crazy one


----------



## david w. (May 4, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> Don't eat your twinkie while fanny slapping.... you might choke.



Its okay..I have milk too.


----------



## david w. (May 4, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> Oh my bad , must cant count,  or crazy one


----------



## mudracing101 (May 4, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> I ain't dat toopid...
> 
> Speaking of fanny slapping.... where is Quack & Keebs?



Quacks maker was in here earlier


----------



## Les Miles (May 4, 2011)

david w. said:


> Its okay..I have milk too.



You gonna make a milkshake???


----------



## david w. (May 4, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> You gonna make a milkshake???



ummmmmm,Im gonna go try one now....Be back with results.


----------



## david w. (May 4, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> I ain't dat toopid...
> 
> Speaking of fanny slapping.... where is Quack & Keebs?



Keebs is alittle...err..ummm...well you know...


----------



## david w. (May 4, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> You gonna make a milkshake???



It didn't taste good...


----------



## Keebs (May 4, 2011)

david w. said:


> Chillin like a villin...


you musta got the wrong meds then............ 



Jeff C. said:


> Edit eh.......smart young man!!!
> 
> She's all bark.....


_yeah??_  and you know this how??? 



Jeff C. said:


> Why you didn't post that in the PF???


heskeered..........



mudracing101 said:


> one.... two....Hey!!?!






david w. said:


> One...two....KEEBS.....


yes???



Redneck Maguiver said:


> Well gang, here we go.  After draining some 850 cc,s of fluid off his chest, there is still a lot of infection in the area.  So we are waiting on a room and transport over to Kennestone where they will do a small surgery to flush and clean out the rest of the infection.  From there it should be a smooth ride for Travis to full recovery.   His attitude is good and he knows he will soon be back to 100%.
> Thanks again for all Yalls thoughts and prayers.


 Good Deal, Kim!!!



mudracing101 said:


> Oh my bad , must cant count,  or crazy one


yes



mudracing101 said:


> Quacks maker was in here earlier


never posted but went & started his own thread........... 



Les Miles said:


> You gonna make a milkshake???






david w. said:


> ummmmmm,Im gonna go try one now....Be back with results.





david w. said:


> Keebs is alittle...err..ummm...well you know...


yes?



david w. said:


> It didn't taste good...


----------



## mudracing101 (May 4, 2011)

Keebs said:


> you musta got the wrong meds then............
> 
> 
> _yeah??_  and you know this how???
> ...



I see who to go to if i need any info.


----------



## david w. (May 4, 2011)

Keebs said:


> you musta got the wrong meds then............
> 
> 
> _yeah??_  and you know this how???
> ...




Why all the yes?yes?

See what i mean.....


----------



## Keebs (May 4, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> I see who to go to if i need any info.






david w. said:


> Why all the yes?yes?
> 
> See what i mean.....


 how else you answer when someone asks you something?!?!


----------



## mattech (May 4, 2011)

Any one talked to Hankus lately. He just kind of disappeared.  http://forum.gon.com/member.php?u=28231


----------



## david w. (May 4, 2011)

Keebs said:


> how else you answer when someone asks you something?!?!



Here's what i want you to to do,Go back to where i wrote those things and read it SLOWLY.....


----------



## Keebs (May 4, 2011)

mattech said:


> Any one talked to Hankus lately. He just kind of disappeared.  http://forum.gon.com/member.php?u=28231


 nope, miss his misunnerstood language...........


----------



## Keebs (May 4, 2011)

david w. said:


> Here's what i want you to to do,Go back to where i wrote those things and read it SLOWLY.....


----------



## Les Miles (May 4, 2011)

Gotta head to the airport. See you peeps later.


----------



## david w. (May 4, 2011)

Keebs said:


>


----------



## david w. (May 4, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> Gotta head to the airport. See you peeps later.



See you later homie g westside in this...


----------



## lilD1188 (May 4, 2011)

Yall Dont Forger the 20th Annual Ocmulgee Wild Hog Festival is THIS SAT May 7th in Abbeville.......... So Yall Better Come!!!!  oh and i got a friend thats got puppies for free lab/blue tic yall know anyone that wants one lemme know!!!! 

Im Gone


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (May 4, 2011)

Miss me yet?


----------



## Keebs (May 4, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Miss me yet?


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (May 4, 2011)

Keebs said:


>


----------



## mudracing101 (May 4, 2011)

lilD1188 said:


> Yall Dont Forger the 20th Annual Ocmulgee Wild Hog Festival is THIS SAT May 7th in Abbeville.......... So Yall Better Come!!!!  oh and i got a friend thats got puppies for free lab/blue tic yall know anyone that wants one lemme know!!!!
> 
> Im Gone


You cant go unless ya got the dishes done



threeleggedpigmy said:


> Miss me yet?



Where ya been ole buddy ole pal


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (May 4, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> You cant go unless ya got the dishes done
> 
> 
> 
> Where ya been ole buddy ole pal



Puter was a little sick, I  had to take it to the doc.    It was touch and go for a short time there.  It made a full recovery!


----------



## Keebs (May 4, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> You cant go unless ya got the dishes done






threeleggedpigmy said:


> Puter was a little sick, I  had to take it to the doc.    It was touch and go for a short time there.  It made a full recovery!


----------



## mudracing101 (May 4, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Puter was a little sick, I  had to take it to the doc.    It was touch and go for a short time there.  It made a full recovery!





Keebs said:


>



Almost 5, who's ready


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (May 4, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> Almost 5, who's ready



DUh,  I am holding the door open.


----------



## Keebs (May 4, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> Almost 5, who's ready


MMMMEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!!!!!
 


threeleggedpigmy said:


> DUh,  I am holding the door open.


 why thank you sir!!


----------



## mudracing101 (May 4, 2011)

Right behind ya Im out,


----------



## rhbama3 (May 4, 2011)

Got my hunting stuff, trail cam stuff, and mind ready to go! Just need a redheaded chicken to cooperate tomorrow afternoon! 
When you practice with turkey calls, you know you got it right when your wife comes screeching at you to stop. Didn't know she could hit a note that high.


----------



## lilD1188 (May 4, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> You cant go unless ya got the dishes done
> 
> 
> 
> Where ya been ole buddy ole pal







your funny!
them dishes can rott at the bottom of hades for all i care im not missin the hawg fest for nuthin but my own death


----------



## david w. (May 4, 2011)

ummmm,Twinkie..


----------



## david w. (May 4, 2011)

Bama,You been able to close in on that turkey yet?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 4, 2011)

The bird beak on fence pliers sure can take a chunk out of the palm of your hand when you get it in the way of them..


----------



## david w. (May 4, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> The bird beak on fence pliers sure can take a chunk out of the palm of your hand when you get it in the way of them..



Ouch!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 4, 2011)

david w. said:


> Ouch!



Three weeks without dip. Taking chunks out of your hand and bleeding all over the place were much easier to tolerate with a good pinch between the cheek and gums..


----------



## david w. (May 4, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Three weeks without dip. Taking chunks out of your hand and bleeding all over the place were much easier to tolerate with a good pinch between the cheek and gums..



My dad does that stuff,grizzly long cut wintergreen.


----------



## rhbama3 (May 4, 2011)

david w. said:


> Bama,You been able to close in on that turkey yet?


Hey, David!
Nope. After getting busted by him Saturday, i couldn't find him sunday. Left him alone on purpose for a few days. Gonna deer hunt him tomorrow afternoon and if that don't work, i plan to go after him all weekend. 
On a side note, just opened my new trailcam that Bubbette bought me for my birthday. I'm afraid i got the D-50 Bugsy-babe sent back. IR aim isn't working properly. It went into auto mode instead and hasn't come back on. 


Miguel Cervantes said:


> The bird beak on fence pliers sure can take a chunk out of the palm of your hand when you get it in the way of them..


Finally!!!
Somebody hurt themself in a way that i haven't done yet! 
Oh sorry, Miguel. I know that was painful!


----------



## Seth carter (May 4, 2011)




----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 4, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Hey, David!
> Nope. After getting busted by him Saturday, i couldn't find him sunday. Left him alone on purpose for a few days. Gonna deer hunt him tomorrow afternoon and if that don't work, i plan to go after him all weekend.
> On a side note, just opened my new trailcam that Bubbette bought me for my birthday. I'm afraid i got the D-50 Bugsy-babe sent back. IR aim isn't working properly. It went into auto mode instead and hasn't come back on.
> 
> ...



I'm still contemplating going to buy that can of dip. Sitting here eating salit with fried cheeken on it that the wife made and bit the fool out of the inside of my cheek.

Either I'm gonna get some dip or something or somebody is going to die tonight.


----------



## slip (May 4, 2011)

Speaking of trail cams, i took a chance and put my trail cam over a strut zone for a day, this sturt zone is located on the side of a closed dirt road, and the "closed" part is made clear by the gates they lock....the only pic i got was someone driving their SUV down said road....its the back end of a jeep liberty, so i dont think its DNR.


Just glad they didnt take my cam.


----------



## david w. (May 4, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Hey, David!
> Nope. After getting busted by him Saturday, i couldn't find him sunday. Left him alone on purpose for a few days. Gonna deer hunt him tomorrow afternoon and if that don't work, i plan to go after him all weekend.
> On a side note, just opened my new trailcam that Bubbette bought me for my birthday. I'm afraid i got the D-50 Bugsy-babe sent back. IR aim isn't working properly. It went into auto mode instead and hasn't come back on.
> 
> ...




Good luck robert.I hope you get one.


----------



## boneboy96 (May 4, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> The bird beak on fence pliers sure can take a chunk out of the palm of your hand when you get it in the way of them..



And just how did you manage to get the palm of your hand in the beak of the fence pliers?


----------



## rhbama3 (May 4, 2011)

boneboy96 said:


> And just how did you manage to get the palm of your hand in the beak of the fence pliers?






Fedex guy just dropped off my new turkey camo outfit. Now, i admit i'm a big boy, but if the washer/dryer doesn't shrink these things, i'm gonna look kinda funny tripping over my pants legs while trying to hold up the waistband!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 4, 2011)

boneboy96 said:


> And just how did you manage to get the palm of your hand in the beak of the fence pliers?



Was putting up some 2x4 wire around the garden and had a scrap of fence that I was cutting the 4" sides off of to use as tying wire in a couple of places. Right after the cutters on the side snapped and I felt the extreme pain in the palm of my hand shoot up my arm and radiate to my brain is when I figured out there was probably a hazard in that operation that I had overlooked.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 4, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Fedex guy just dropped off my new turkey camo outfit. Now, i admit i'm a big boy, but if the washer/dryer doesn't shrink these things, i'm gonna look kinda funny tripping over my pants legs while trying to hold up the waistband!





Pookie got pantz on da ground!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (May 4, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Fedex guy just dropped off my new turkey camo outfit. Now, i admit i'm a big boy, but if the washer/dryer doesn't shrink these things, i'm gonna look kinda funny tripping over my pants legs while trying to hold up the waistband!




pics 



Miguel Cervantes said:


> Was putting up some 2x4 wire around the garden and had a scrap of fence that I was cutting the 4" sides off of to use as tying wire in a couple of places. Right after the cutters on the side snapped and I felt the extreme pain in the palm of my hand shoot up my arm and radiate to my brain is when I figured out there was probably a hazard in that operation that I had overlooked.




OUCH!!!


----------



## BBQBOSS (May 4, 2011)

Howdy peepz. 

Got a little care package in the mail today. 

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?p=5980265#post5980265


----------



## Jeff C. (May 4, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Pookie got pantz on da ground!!!



Least he got pantz on


----------



## Jeff C. (May 4, 2011)

BBQBOSS said:


> Howdy peepz.
> 
> Got a little care package in the mail today.
> 
> http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?p=5980265#post5980265



Beautimous!!!


----------



## BBQBOSS (May 4, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Least he got pantz on


----------



## rhbama3 (May 4, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Pookie got pantz on da ground!!!


----------



## rhbama3 (May 4, 2011)

woohoo!!!
 I think my D-50 is okay. The control slide was just sticking. I've got it set up and it's working properly now.


----------



## deermeat270 (May 4, 2011)

Bin Laden's death marks the same day that GWB landed on the carrier and declared "Mission Accomplished". 8 yrs to the day: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/2003_Mi...plished_speech

Coincidence?  Me thinks not!


----------



## david w. (May 4, 2011)




----------



## turtlebug (May 4, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> woohoo!!!
> I think my D-50 is okay. The control slide was just sticking. I've got it set up and it's working properly now.





You keep thinking that.     

I got an email from Moultrie today. It was nothing more than a link to their "troubleshooting" tips. 

Then, under that was a link to their return policy and procedures.  

They KNOW there's a problem with those cameras.  


Does Ameristep own Moultrie by chance?


----------



## boneboy96 (May 4, 2011)

deermeat270 said:


> Bin Laden's death marks the same day that GWB landed on the carrier and declared "Mission Accomplished". 8 yrs to the day: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/2003_Mi...plished_speech
> 
> Coincidence?  Me thinks not!



Link didn't help me much!


----------



## rhbama3 (May 4, 2011)

turtlebug said:


> You keep thinking that.
> 
> I got an email from Moultrie today. It was nothing more than a link to their "troubleshooting" tips.
> 
> ...



Yeah, i don't understand their way of thinking when it comes to repairs. YOU are responsible for shipping cost to get the camera back to them! 

No, Ameri-step is a seperate crappy company.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 4, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> woohoo!!!
> I think my D-50 is okay. The control slide was just sticking. I've got it set up and it's working properly now.





turtlebug said:


> You keep thinking that.
> 
> I got an email from Moultrie today. It was nothing more than a link to their "troubleshooting" tips.
> 
> ...




I knew you'd be here shortly to burst his bubble  
Sowwyy Wob...


----------



## david w. (May 4, 2011)

Jeff,Make your 11,000th post count...


----------



## Jeff C. (May 4, 2011)

david w. said:


> Jeff,Make your 11,000th post count...




WoooHooo.....dang!!!


----------



## boneboy96 (May 4, 2011)

boneboy96 said:


> And just how did you manage to get the palm of your hand in the beak of the fence pliers?





Miguel Cervantes said:


> Was putting up some 2x4 wire around the garden and had a scrap of fence that I was cutting the 4" sides off of to use as tying wire in a couple of places. Right after the cutters on the side snapped and I felt the extreme pain in the palm of my hand shoot up my arm and radiate to my brain is when I figured out there was probably a hazard in that operation that I had overlooked.



So does this mean you can't drive a shovel?


----------



## Les Miles (May 4, 2011)




----------



## david w. (May 4, 2011)

Is pizza good with dukes on it?Dukes makes everything better,doesn't it?


----------



## rhbama3 (May 4, 2011)

Les Miles said:


>



you still  on a plane?


----------



## rhbama3 (May 4, 2011)

david w. said:


> Is pizza good with dukes on it?Dukes makes everything better,doesn't it?



ewww.........
You sure you wouldn't rather splash some hot sauce on it instead?


----------



## david w. (May 4, 2011)

Les Miles said:


>



Are there any snakes on it?


----------



## david w. (May 4, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> ewww.........
> You sure you wouldn't rather splash some hot sauce on it instead?



I will try that.It doesn't have a taste.Nasty store bought pizza..


----------



## turtlebug (May 4, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Yeah, i don't understand their way of thinking when it comes to repairs. YOU are responsible for shipping cost to get the camera back to them!
> 
> No, Ameri-step is a seperate crappy company.



Yeah, well. I don't mind paying to send it back to them, it's just the mounting complaints I'm reading that bothers me. They KNOW there's a problem and they should be more willing to fix it if they want to keep their customers. 

Oh well, I've got two crappy Stealth Cams coming tomorrow.    

With all the tracks all over my food plot, I'd like to have pictures of something besides a red fox.  





Jeff C. said:


> I knew you'd be here shortly to burst his bubble
> Sowwyy Wob...



I couldn't let him have all the fun.


----------



## turtlebug (May 4, 2011)

david w. said:


> Are there any snakes on it?



Probably just nasty mudbugs.


----------



## Sterlo58 (May 4, 2011)

david w. said:


> Is pizza good with dukes on it?Dukes makes everything better,doesn't it?



YIKES


----------



## BBQBOSS (May 4, 2011)

david w. said:


> Is pizza good with dukes on it?Dukes makes everything better,doesn't it?



BLUE PLATE ya idjit!!!


----------



## david w. (May 4, 2011)

turtlebug said:


> Probably just nasty mudbugs.







Sterlo58 said:


> YIKES



I hope im not pregnant...
Wait...Im a guy.


----------



## Sterlo58 (May 4, 2011)

turtlebug said:


> Yeah, well. I don't mind paying to send it back to them, it's just the mounting complaints I'm reading that bothers me. They KNOW there's a problem and they should be more willing to fix it if they want to keep their customers.
> 
> Oh well, I've got two crappy Stealth Cams coming tomorrow.
> 
> ...



I gave up on Moultrie a while back. I switched over to the little Bushnell Trophy Cam. A little pricey but works great and with lithium AA batteries I am getting incredible battery life. six months and still going strong. 

Prices keep coming down too.


----------



## turtlebug (May 4, 2011)

david w. said:


> I hope im not pregnant...
> Wait...Im a guy.




Anything's possible I guess.  

There hasn't been a dude in a cheeken mask hanging around your windows has there?


----------



## david w. (May 4, 2011)

BBQBOSS said:


> BLUE PLATE ya idjit!!!



You sir may be the BBQ boss,But im the sandwhich boss and DukesIs better...


----------



## david w. (May 4, 2011)

turtlebug said:


> Anything's possible I guess.
> 
> There hasn't been a dude in a cheeken mask hanging around your windows has there?



Wait now that you mention it...Does he wear a NEkkid TWISTA champion shirt?


----------



## Sterlo58 (May 4, 2011)

turtlebug said:


> Anything's possible I guess.
> 
> There hasn't been a dude in a cheeken mask hanging around your windows has there?



I have heard it can happen during an intense game of nekkid twister.


----------



## turtlebug (May 4, 2011)

Sterlo58 said:


> I gave up on Moultrie a while back. I switched over to the little Bushnell Trophy Cam. A little pricey but works great and with lithium AA batteries I am getting incredible battery life. six months and still going strong.
> 
> Prices keep coming down too.





Is that what you take pics of the baited cows with? 


I swear, we are soooo disappointed in the Moultrie D50's. If they kept running, they'd be great for the price but once they go to sleep, that's all she wrote.  

I got two refurbished Stealth cams, one flash and one IR off of ebay. Both of em shipped were less than one non-working D50. Plus, the guy has a 30 day replacement policy and he pays return shipping. I think I'm gonna pick up one of those cheap 1.3mp Wildview EZ cams from him tonight just for a backup.  

I just want a WORKING cam. I don't have to have mega megapixels. Just a danged picture taker.


----------



## BBQBOSS (May 4, 2011)

david w. said:


> You sir may be the BBQ boss,But im the sandwhich boss and DukesIs better...



Check that preg test again. I think it was positive!


----------



## Jeff C. (May 4, 2011)

turtlebug said:


> Yeah, well. I don't mind paying to send it back to them, it's just the mounting complaints I'm reading that bothers me. They KNOW there's a problem and they should be more willing to fix it if they want to keep their customers.
> 
> Oh well, I've got two crappy Stealth Cams coming tomorrow.
> 
> ...




I waited fer ya!!!



david w. said:


> Is pizza good with dukes on it?Dukes makes everything better,doesn't it?




Good on french fries....believe it or not!!!



rhbama3 said:


> ewww.........
> You sure you wouldn't rather splash some hot sauce on it instead?




10-4



BBQBOSS said:


> BLUE PLATE ya idjit!!!




 Yeppers!!


----------



## slip (May 4, 2011)

david w. said:


> Wait now that you mention it...Does he wear a NEkkid TWISTA champion shirt?



Yep...and is known for his silkies.....


----------



## turtlebug (May 4, 2011)

david w. said:


> Wait now that you mention it...Does he wear a NEkkid TWISTA champion shirt?



According to rumor, it's a white ringer tee with a connect the dots game on the chest disguised as a Twister mat. 

You better set up some trail cams.    




Sterlo58 said:


> I have heard it can happen during an intense game of nekkid twister.



Why do you think Strych9 only shows up on pickle and ice cream day anymore?  Quack's revenge for losing the title.


----------



## Sterlo58 (May 4, 2011)

turtlebug said:


> Is that what you take pics of the baited cows with?



SSSHHHHHHH.....don't tell nobody bout my secret baited cow spot.


----------



## david w. (May 4, 2011)

BBQBOSS said:


> Check that preg test again. I think it was positive!



Bad boss bad.



Jeff C. said:


> I waited fer ya!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...





I mix mine in ketcup...


----------



## Sterlo58 (May 4, 2011)

slip said:


> Yep...and is known for his silkies.....



Do tell Mr Slip.


----------



## david w. (May 4, 2011)

slip said:


> Yep...and is known for his silkies.....



Silikies you say watson...very interesting...


----------



## david w. (May 4, 2011)

turtlebug said:


> According to rumor, it's a white ringer tee with a connect the dots game on the chest disguised as a Twister mat.
> 
> You better set up some trail cams.
> 
> ...





I need to go put out my Moultrie....


----------



## Sterlo58 (May 4, 2011)

Yall have a good evening. I am going to brush my tooth and watch some tv .


----------



## david w. (May 4, 2011)

Sterlo58 said:


> Yall have a good evening. I am going to brush my tooth and watch some tv .


----------



## rhbama3 (May 4, 2011)

Youngest daughter just called.
"Dad, i'm lost and almost outta gas. What do i do?"


----------



## rhbama3 (May 4, 2011)

david w. said:


> I need to go put out my Moultrie....



I'm gonna put out the new one in video mode tomorrow.


----------



## BBQBOSS (May 4, 2011)

turtlebug said:


> According to rumor, it's a white ringer tee with a connect the dots game on the chest disguised as a Twister mat.
> 
> You better set up some trail cams.
> 
> ...




Hay hawt bugsy babe.


----------



## david w. (May 4, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> I'm gonna put out the new one in video mode tomorrow.



Get some big toms on there.


----------



## turtlebug (May 4, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Youngest daughter just called.
> "Dad, i'm lost and almost outta gas. What do i do?"




READ: Dad, I need money.   




rhbama3 said:


> I'm gonna put out the new one in video mode tomorrow.



It'll blow up.  




BBQBOSS said:


> Hay hawt bugsy babe.




Hey HoneyBBQHawtness.


----------



## rhbama3 (May 4, 2011)

david w. said:


> Get some big toms on there.



Just want to see proof that the bird is still around!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 4, 2011)

david w. said:


> Wait now that you mention it...Does he wear a NEkkid TWISTA champion shirt?



champion shirt????? how about a survivor shirt


----------



## rhbama3 (May 4, 2011)

turtlebug said:


> READ: Dad, I need money.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well, it's obvious you must be feeling better.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 4, 2011)

Sterlo58 said:


> Yall have a good evening. I am going to brush my tooth and watch some tv .




Sounds like a plan Night folks!!!


----------



## rhbama3 (May 4, 2011)

15 minutes till the season finale of Justified. Gonna hate to see it come to an end. 
Ya'll remember when a series would have like 18 episodes and then reruns? Nowadays, it seems like they only have 6 episodes in a season. Sux....


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (May 4, 2011)

Looks like decided to wade in too late!!......Good night Folks!!


----------



## boneboy96 (May 5, 2011)

Where'd everybody go...I want to close this one out!


----------



## Jeff Raines (May 5, 2011)

boneboy96 said:


> Where'd everybody go...I want to close this one out!



you'd better get to jabberin then


----------



## boneboy96 (May 5, 2011)

jabber jabber jabber


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 5, 2011)

boneboy96 said:


> Where'd everybody go...I want to close this one out!



What's it worth to you?


----------



## boneboy96 (May 5, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> What's it worth to you?



A bucket of fried chicken!


----------



## boneboy96 (May 5, 2011)

Shouldn't you be nursing your palms or something?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 5, 2011)

boneboy96 said:


> Shouldn't you be nursing your palms or something?



Palm jackleg, palm, not plural...


----------



## boneboy96 (May 5, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Palm jackleg, palm, not plural...



Oh...nevermind!      Well, my work here is done.  The nation is safer now and I can go home and sleep well for 3-4 hours and start over again!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 5, 2011)

So I guess you don't get to close this one out?


----------



## jmfauver (May 5, 2011)

Quick fly by....Morning  folks,first server coming down right now!!!See ya Later


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 5, 2011)

jmfauver said:


> Quick fly by....Morning  folks,first server coming down right now!!!See ya Later



My my such an early start to crashing jm.

morning waders


----------



## jmfauver (May 5, 2011)

gobbleinwoods said:


> My my such an early start to crashing jm.
> 
> morning waders



No crashing....system had an error and was still running,wanted to get it fixed when less user were on..


----------



## Jeff Raines (May 5, 2011)

It's friday y'all..makes my nanner dance


----------



## BBQBOSS (May 5, 2011)

Jeff Raines said:


> It's friday y'all..makes my nanner dance



Me too!!!


----------



## Jeff Raines (May 5, 2011)

BBQBOSS said:


> Me too!!!



Now I have to get thru the next 6 hours,while doing 2 planned plant shut downs for testing


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (May 5, 2011)

jmfauver said:


> Quick fly by....Morning  folks,first server coming down right now!!!See ya Later




Mike, do you you ever sleep??????????



Jeff Raines said:


> It's friday y'all..makes my nanner dance





BBQBOSS said:


> Me too!!!




Jeff, I don't know what you and BBQBOSS may be smoking but can I get a few hits from it because I would have sworn that my calender said it was still Thursday in my world.  Is this some of that "super duper left handed" stuff that propels you forward a day or so???


----------



## BBQBOSS (May 5, 2011)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Mike, do you you ever sleep??????????
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I see unicorns eating bbq in the sky.


----------



## Hankus (May 5, 2011)

mattech said:


> Any one talked to Hankus lately. He just kind of disappeared.  http://forum.gon.com/member.php?u=28231



He's been workin 50+ on the clock for the last 2 months and still doin all his other work. He's kinda busy.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (May 5, 2011)

BBQBOSS said:


> I see unicorns eating bbq in the sky.




And speaking of BBQ............I think that you need to visit Texas and show those misguided folks down there just how to make BBQ that has actual flavor to it.  They put a donut shop or a BBQ place on every other corner and neither of them taste worth a hoot.


----------



## BBQBOSS (May 5, 2011)

Hankus said:


> He's been workin 50+ on the clock for the last 2 months and still doin all his other work. He's kinda busy.



mmmm beer....


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (May 5, 2011)

Hankus said:


> He's been workin 50+ on the clock for the last 2 months and still doin all his other work. He's kinda busy.




Hankus, I haven't heard anything from you for so long that I thought the martians had abducted you or something !!!  Good to know that you are still around and working and stashing all that money away so that you can buy another truck load of beer.  (Just don't tell Quack where the beer truck will be delivering it to).


----------



## BBQBOSS (May 5, 2011)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> And speaking of BBQ............I think that you need to visit Texas and show those misguided folks down there just how to make BBQ that has actual flavor to it.  They put a donut shop or a BBQ place on every other corner and neither of them taste worth a hoot.




Dont get me wrong, i love beef brisket...  but the swine is divine!!!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 5, 2011)

BBQBOSS said:


> Dont get me wrong, i love beef brisket...  but the swine is divine!!!!



What he said...


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (May 5, 2011)

BBQBOSS said:


> Dont get me wrong, i love beef brisket...  but the swine is divine!!!!




Boss, that is the problem.  Their brisket taste like it has been soaked in doe pee and it is about as tough as an 18 day old "bisket".  You are right because they apparently have never heard of that other white meat called "PORK" down there either.

There is one place that serves a special cut pork chop every Wednesday and Friday.  It is cut 4-5" thick and it is smoked for about 12-14 hours using pecan wood and it has a caramelized type sugar that is applied to it also.  This pork chop will melt in your mouth and it is so tender.  It actually weighs about 16-20 oz.  I could only eat about half of it and I ate the rest the next night for supper.  The demand for this item is so great that they only accept reservations for their Wednesday and Friday meals.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 5, 2011)

I feel like some BBQ for lunch today. Where we goin?


----------



## jmfauver (May 5, 2011)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Mike, do you you ever sleep??????????
> 
> Jeff, I don't know what you and BBQBOSS may be smoking but can I get a few hits from it because I would have sworn that my calender said it was still Thursday in my world.  Is this some of that "super duper left handed" stuff that propels you forward a day or so???



No not really....Just had to get things done early so I can go fishing tomorrow!!!!!!



BBQBOSS said:


> Me too!!!





Jeff Raines said:


> Now I have to get thru the next 6 hours,while doing 2 planned plant shut downs for testing



Morning folks...Server 2 completed,now it's relax until 11 when it's time to go home


----------



## BBQBOSS (May 5, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I feel like some BBQ for lunch today. Where we goin?



You tell me!


----------



## mudracing101 (May 5, 2011)

lilD1188 said:


> your funny!
> them dishes can rott at the bottom of hades for all i care im not missin the hawg fest for nuthin but my own death


 You must really like your pigs or something


Hankus said:


> He's been workin 50+ on the clock for the last 2 months and still doin all his other work. He's kinda busy.


Long time no hear, whats happening?



Miguel Cervantes said:


> I feel like some BBQ for lunch today. Where we goin?



Mexican food today , i guess you could get bbq goat


----------



## mudracing101 (May 5, 2011)

OH , good morning to the rest of ya'll, I woke up this morning and for a brief second thought it was Friday, it aint


----------



## rhbama3 (May 5, 2011)

turkey turkey turkey turkey turkey turkey turkey turkey turkey turkey turkey turkey turkey turkey turkey turkey turkey turkey turkey turkey turkey turkey turkey turkey turkey turkey turkey turkey turkey turkey turkey turkey turkey turkey turkey turkey turkey turkey turkey turkey turkey turkey turkey turkey
4 hours and counting down.......


----------



## jmfauver (May 5, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> OH , good morning to the rest of ya'll, I woke up this morning and for a brief second thought it was Friday, it aint



It is for some of us


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 5, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> turkey turkey turkey turkey turkey turkey turkey turkey turkey turkey turkey turkey turkey turkey turkey turkey turkey turkey turkey turkey turkey turkey turkey turkey turkey turkey turkey turkey turkey turkey turkey turkey turkey turkey turkey turkey turkey turkey turkey turkey turkey turkey turkey turkey
> 4 hours and counting down.......



Just what are you trying to say?


----------



## rhbama3 (May 5, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Just what are you trying to say?



I got turkey hunting on my mind..... 
How's the hand?


----------



## Jeff Raines (May 5, 2011)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Jeff, I don't know what you and BBQBOSS may be smoking but can I get a few hits from it because I would have sworn that my calender said it was still Thursday in my world.  Is this some of that "super duper left handed" stuff that propels you forward a day or so???


Rotating shifts,next Friday will be Friday for me then.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 5, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> I got turkey hunting on my mind.....
> How's the hand?



Just cleaned and redressed, leaving the flap in place hoping for rapid granulation.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 5, 2011)

Mornin' Turkey Creek Waders!!!


----------



## rhbama3 (May 5, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Just cleaned and redressed, leaving the flap in place hoping for rapid granulation.



It's still a flap today? Not a good sign for salvaging it.


----------



## Jeff Raines (May 5, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I feel like some BBQ for lunch today. Where we goin?





BBQBOSS said:


> You tell me!



y'all could've said something last night.....got no money on me


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 5, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> It's still a flap today? Not a good sign for salvaging it.



Not trying to salvage the flap, just keeping it AAA'd down under a bandage to expedite the process.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 5, 2011)

Jeff Raines said:


> y'all could've said something last night.....got no money on me



CRAP!!!! We have to have money???


----------



## Jeff C. (May 5, 2011)

Hankus said:


> He's been workin 50+ on the clock for the last 2 months and still doin all his other work. He's kinda busy.




I'm gonna be in yo neck of da woods this weekend....might come a stawkin ya!!


----------



## Jeff Raines (May 5, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> CRAP!!!! We have to have money???



I prefer it,I got by on just my looks for too long.It gets old


----------



## Keebs (May 5, 2011)

OK, who left their freezer doors open last night?!?!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 5, 2011)

Keebs said:


> OK, who left their freezer doors open last night?!?!



Me, what about it?


----------



## Keebs (May 5, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Me, what about it?


TYVM, I'm freezing this morning!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 5, 2011)

Keebs said:


> TYVM, I'm freezing this morning!



It's better than wakin up sweatin your fanny off..


----------



## Nicodemus (May 5, 2011)

Howdy folks. Nice mornin`.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 5, 2011)

Keebs said:


> TYVM, I'm freezing this morning!




Purty purty purty...dis mornin!!


----------



## Keebs (May 5, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> It's better than wakin up sweatin your fanny off..


True, but I had to dig out a pair of jeans & a long sleeved shirt!


Nicodemus said:


> Howdy folks. Nice mornin`.


 Hellloooo there!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 5, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Howdy folks. Nice mornin`.



Mornin Nic. You bout ready for a Blackbeards session?


----------



## Jeff C. (May 5, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Howdy folks. Nice mornin`.



Yes sir it tis!! Back atcha Nic


----------



## Keebs (May 5, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Yes sir it tis!! Back atcha Nic


 Hey Chief!


----------



## Nicodemus (May 5, 2011)

Keebs said:


> True, but I had to dig out a pair of jeans & a long sleeved shirt!
> 
> Hellloooo there!




Hi, miss me?  




Miguel Cervantes said:


> Mornin Nic. You bout ready for a Blackbeards session?




Sounds good to me! 




Jeff C. said:


> Yes sir it tis!! Back atcha Nic





Howdy Jeff!


----------



## Keebs (May 5, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Hi, miss me?


 Of Course!!

Here we go folks! 

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=619265


----------

